# CLOMID GIRLS 2007



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

xx


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend 

Tilda - glad the scan gave you some positive news 

Flowerpot - how are you

Nothing much to report here - have finally had appointment through for DS for his EEG scan on the 1st March so hopefully that will put our minds at rest. Still waiting for AF - its CD 42 today so I am hoping it wont be too long now.

x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls

Katherine, I'm like you, waiting for blasted AF to turn up. CD37 now.  Looks like my erratic cycles from pre-clomid have come back to haunt me.  I have horrendous PMT today as well.  Never have I wanted the AF to come, just so I can feel better!!   
  Glad your DS has got his appointment through, 1st of March will soon be here


----------



## Nancy2015

Hi ladies

Hope your all doing well....

I'm almost half way through my 2ww and getting lots of af type pains on my right side     

take care

dawn xx


----------



## Tilda

Hi ladies!

Katherine - that's good news about the EEG and as February is a short month it's not too long to wait at all is it? How's your son been since his trip to hospital?

Dawnie - good luck and lots of   for you

Flower - sorry you're not feeling so good today. Are you planning to do a test?

Well - I had my HCG trigger shot on Friday night (had to do it myself and it HURT!) so should have ovulated over the weekend.  We had a very "active" weekend and DP thought all his birthdays had come at once! Have had all sorts of twinges since Friday and now I have a very sore belly and (.)(.) so it looks like I'm going to have aches and pains throughout the 2WW. Oh well will just have to hope it's a good sign. Trying not to think about it all too much but it's very hard.

love to you all from Tilda xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi all,im trying to lose weight so my doctor can prescribe me clomid.doing well so hopefully wont be much longer.im aiming for march as ive only got 11pounds to go. .xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls

Max, we have a diet thread you might find useful, its certainly helped me so far. here is the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82272.120

Tilda/Dawnie -


----------



## Tilda

Hi Max and welcome! Glad you managed to find us...

hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok

Tilda xx


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Its nice to see a few more ladies on here 

Dawnie - sending you lots of     I hope AF stays away for you - how long do you have left of 2ww.

Tilda - glad you managed to get HCG shot out of the way without too much bother - also sending you    for your 2ww.

Flowerpot - any sign of AF for you yet hun? Hopefully PMT isnt getting you down too much

Hi Max - goodluck with your last 11 pounds 

Still waiting for AF   and also had a letter from the clinic today saying that they are bringing my lap and dye appointment forward from June to the end of Feb so very nervous about that now.

Hope everyone else is okay

x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Katherine - yep AF finally arrived in the night, as usual very painful. I didnt get to work till 11am this morning as had to go back to bed for a few hours.  Hopefully my mood will lift now   have you had a lap before?  I have so if I can help with anything let me know.

 everyone else x


----------



## katherine1907

Hi Ladies

Flowerpot - hopefully things are already feeling a little better for you - glad AF finally turned up for you.  Not had a lap before and I am dreading it - when it was in June I had put it to the back of my mind, but I guess theres no escaping it now. I am just hopeless when it comes to pain 

I have had AF twinges all day today so I am hoping that it is finally on its way for me too - either that or my body is just messing around with me again.

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning everyone, hope everyone is ok?

Katherine - any sign of AF?  Honestly, you will be fine with the lap, its not so much painful as just uncomfortable after and its mainly down to the the air they pump in to get a good look around.  This will shift eventually, its basically like having wind.  Having peppermint tea/cordial really helps with this.  Best other tip is to take a pillow with you for the car journey home just to put between your seatbelt and your tummy, just to take any pressure off. Also take some big bridget jones knickers that will be either under or above your belly button and some stretchy comfortable trousers, don't worry what you look like!  Then its home to the sofa for magazines and films and lots of rest


----------



## sarahstewart

just wanted to add that the pillow was a life saver thanks to Flower I couldn't have got home after my lap without it!!!!!

The most pain I found was from the gas I was crying on the Thursday (day after op) but peppermint tea did help and moving around released the gas even though it hurt!!!  Make sure you get your painkillers I left hospital without collecting mine so they sent mine by post - I spent the first day on paracetemol only  

I looked a right state on my way home, trackie bottoms were needed for 2 weeks after as my stomach was massive!!!

sorry for gatecrashing this thread!!!


----------



## katherine1907

Thanks Ladies for the advice - I shall be making a check list so I dont forget anything. At least theres the rest to look forward too. How long does it normally take before you are back to normal?

x


----------



## flowerpot

everyone is different, i was ok after a few days but just was VERY tired but i always have problems after a GA. I took 2 weeks off but I'm lucky that I could, I probably could have forced myself back in after a week.  Also it depends if you have to have anything done, i had some endo lasered etc, which means you have had more done.  there's a really good info sheet on an endo site I used to go on, will see if i can find the link for you.....


----------



## flowerpot

here you go:

http://p197.ezboard.com/LAPAROSCOPY-TIPS-2Questions-to-ask-Consultant-updated-feb-/fendoboardfrm3.showMessage?topicID=3488.topic


----------



## sarahstewart

katherine - I had my op on the Wednesday night and I went back  to work on the Monday and I think that was too soon I could have done with another week   I was very tired and my work clothes didn't fit    

I only had a cyst removed.

GL

Sarah


----------



## katherine1907

Many Thanks Ladies, thank you for the link flowerpot - That has certainly made things a lot clearer - when the clinic first mentioned it to me, they made it sound like a simple pain free procedure - I am glad I have asked around now so that I am prepared. I shall let DH know that he may need to be around a little more than he was planning in order to care for DS. 

x


----------



## flowerpot

i think thats half the problem hun, they make it sound like nothing, but they could do quite a bit of poking around inside so you may look fine on the outside afterwards but feel delicate inside. when do you have it?


----------



## katherine1907

I have my pre-op appointment on Wednesday where I certainly will be asking a lot of questions now and then I am booked in for 26th Feb.


----------



## Tilda

Hi Ladies,

Katherine - best of luck for the pre-op appointment, at least now you will have a good idea of what questions to ask. 
Hi Flower and Sarah!

I'm lying low at the moment - day 23, have been told to test on day 32 which is next Wednesday so just hoping I get through next weekend without AF turning up. I feel a bit strange but it's nothing too exciting - just very tired, very sore (.)(.) and a crampy tummy. Could be AF, could be pregnancy, no way of knowing at this stage so I'm carrying on as normal and just waiting.

hi to everyone else

Tilda xx


----------



## sootycat

Katherine, I would recommend the pillow for the car jpurney home too. Flower mentioned that to me and it was great. I had loads of endo lasered, had the op on a Thursday and had the whole of the next week off, went back Monday. I think you need time to recover esp when you have anything in there zapped as it makes you insides sore. Funniliy enough everyone warned me of the pain from the gas, but I didn't have any. The worse thing I found was sleeping for the first few nights as you need to prop yourself up to be more comfortable....don't worry about the op at all, you will be fine and it is a very fast procedure.


----------



## Poops

Hi everyone

I'm knew to this board..

Had my DS on 11/03/06. I had to take Clomid for 3 cycles then had a break of one when DS was conceived! Just finished a course of progesterone and now on day 4 of 5 on Clomid in the hopes of ttc#2

Love Claire x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Claire and welcome to the board 
everyone here is lovely and you will get lots of support   Elliot is a little cutie!  

Tilda   hope AF stays away xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Tilda -    for you   

Claire - welcome  Good luck with the clomid this time round. I look forward to chatting to you.

Hey Flowerpot - how are you today?

Hello to everyone else 

x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi, I'm new on this thread (although I did post to say that I was starting Clomid in November). I have started my Clomid again today (last attempt didn't work) and I'm stuck in bed at the moment with my laptop and hot water bottle because of bad AF pains  I hope you are all well and look forward to getting to know you all.

Tina xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls

Katherine - i'm ok thanks, just plodding on. Still awaiting our 1st consultation at CARE so just concentrating on losing weight!! 

Tina - welcome to the clomid board   You have my sympathy with AF pains, I have a terrible time with mine due to endo, its horrible every month. Thankfully just go this months over and done with!!  How you finding the clomid?   I did 18 months in total, but now am waiting for IVF.  I'm still hanging around here because i don't want to leave


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

I am a newbie...   I Have been on clomid before but at the time both of my tubes were blocked... but now I have only one tube and that has been unblocked so I have a higher chance this time, hopefully anyway!!  I aren't sue my AF until the 15thish of Feb so I hope you don't mind me popping in early.

Flowerpot: GOOD LUCK with the weight loss, it so blooming hard... well it is for me!!   I hope your appointment from care arrives soon!!! 

Tina: Like you I am new, so good luck and I too totally sympathise hun with AF pains I suffer terrible and I have 5 heavy days...   oh what fun eh!! But when I took clomid last time I noticed a big difference with my periods I only bled for 3dys and it was really light... So hopefully this will happen for you!

Claire: Hi... good luck hun and what a gorgeous baby you have!!!!!

Tilda:    and   to you!!

Katherine: I am sorry if you have said but when is your op.. and what is it you are having done?

Tulip x


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Hi Tina and Tulip - Good luck Ladies with the Clomid. 

Tulip - I am having a Lap and Dye on the 26th. Was really worried about it, but the Ladies on here have given me some really good advice so not feeling too bad about it at the moment. I sure that will change as the date gets nearer though.

Flowerpot - tell me about trying to loose weight- I spent a whole year trying to loose some and then xmas hit me and now I feel like I am almost back to square one. Oh well just another thing to worry about  Let us know when your appointment arrives - hope its very soon for you  

 still awaiting AF - looks like its going to be a really long cycle this time around. I will leave it until next week and then contact the clinic - I hate the wait.

Hello Tilda, claire and everyone else

x


----------



## Tilda

Hi ladies,

Katherine - hope the pre-op assessment goes well.

Tina, Claire and Tulip -   and welcome. You may have noticed I'm an ex-clomid girl as I didn't respond to it, but I still post on here.

hi to Flower, Sootycat, Sarah and everyone else.

Nothing new to tell you except I'm getting seriously dippy - nearly crashed the car TWICE today - must be my hormones I suppose. Still a bit sore and PMT-ish, not expecting AF until Sat/Sun, if still no sign on Monday I'll do  a test. Not feeling too positive really but surprises do happen don't they?

love from Tilda xx


----------



## tulip1411

Tilda

I just wanted to pass on that I have had 3 lap's and two lap's and dye's and the advice i would give is don't worry you will be fine!! 

Just makesure you get plenty of rest after... good excuse to put ya feet up eh! I had 1wk off (for my first one) and I must admit I found it hard not to as active but you'l feel better for relaxing. Oh and peppermint codial is good for the trapped wind.. well it worked for me  Good luck hun anyway. 

T xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Well hello Clomid Chicks! I have missed you all so much!!!! 

My broadband was disconnected and have been trying to get it sorted for 3 months! You can imagine how frustrated I have felt especially from chatting to you every day to only my brain to talk to - and how scary is that!      

I hope there has been some good news - please please please tell me all! Wow I have missed you so much.

Tilda all the best for the Lap & Dye and I second Tulip's comments about the peppermint codial which was recommended for me and it worked within 4 minutes!

As for me, I have abandoned my 6th cycle due to all the side effects getting on top of me and of course going a little loopy without my clomid chicks... Back at clinic for IUI later in February...

Sending everyone bubbles and baby dust!
  ​[fly]   [/fly]​


----------



## Tilda

Hi Kissy, welcome back!
wow things are moving fast for you! IUI in february...good luck! Are you going to keep posting here - I haven't moved on despite having finished clomid in October...

Tulip and Kissy  thank you for the good luck wishes but could I just say that it's Katherine who's having the lap and dye, not me....I'm nearing the end of my first 2 week wait after FSH injections and keeping fingers firmly crossed....

Tilda xx


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Hi Kissy - welcome back - good luck with IUI    

Tilda -    I hope she stays away for you    

Thanks everyone for all the advice and good lucks for Lap and dye. 

Has everyone got snow today - it looks really pretty from inside. Dont think I will brave travelling outside though 

x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,
I joined this thread about a week ago but have been busy with work so haven't been able to get on. I hope everyone is well? Well this is my first cycle of clomid and apart from sweats the first night I haven't noticed any more side effects (yet!) Hope you all enjoy the snow x
Sukie x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Well hello Clomid Chicks! Its awfully quite on the clomid board! Where has everyone gone?

SO sorry about the confusion about the Lap & Dye! What are we like! I must admit that I have been feeling so much better (no clomid this month) and my memory has been amazing that I even shock myself. Unfortunately they (clinic) will probably give me more supplies of clomid during IUI.... I have made a long list why I can't have any more clomid due to all the terrible side effects I'v got but not sure how that will work...

Fowerpot - Hows it going? I missed you all like crazy!

Sukie - Fingers crossed  for your first month! Dont forget to drink lots of water - it really does help!

Tilda - Its good to chat to you again! How has the new treatment (NOV) been going?

Katherine - I will be thinking of you on the 26th I'm sure you will be fine! (Easier said than done - I was a nervous wreck!) 

Tina - welcome to the clomid chicks board. Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do! Any questions and at least one of us will be able to help I'm sure and if you ever feeling down - you only a click away for some reassuring! Its the only reason why I have come so far with tx (treatment). By the way - if ever you want to chat in the chat room (well really you type not chat) its on a one to one basis and can be so much fun!

To all the other clomid chicks out there - all the very best and sending you all lots of love, cuddles and kisses!

Kissy Bear


----------



## Tina xx

girls,
Thank you all for the really warm welcome here. It is going to be really nice to chat with people that are going through the same thing.

Tilda -    I'm sending you lots of     and        
Kissy Bear- I will definitely chat with you soon in the chat room. Good luck with your IUI, I'm sending you     and         
Katherine - Good luck for you lap and dye. I'm sending you            
Sukie - I've got my  for you with your first cycle of Clomid. Sending you     and lots of         
Flowerpot - good luck with your IVF, I hope you don't have to wait long for an appointment. Sending you              
Tulip - Good luck with the Clomid this month. It's good news that they were able to unblock one of your tubes. Sending you                

Love Tina xx


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Before I start I too want to Thank you for making me feel welcome you are all  
Sorry I aren't quite with it today   due to a waking night I did last night.. !! Just realized I posted it yesterday.. oh there is no hope   

Tilda:   SORRY!!   How far along are you in your cycle?  

Katherine: Good luck for the op   you will be fine hun x

Sukie: I suffered terrible sweats also, I think people must of thought me mad in a vest top in winter   Good luck and fingers Xed!!

Kissybear: Is there other options to Clomid for the iui if so I would def put your views across.. infact I would either way lol hope you get good results from it and GOOD LUCK!!!

Flowerpot: Hope ya appt arrives soon x

Tina: Sending you loads of     for your clomid treatment I might have a wonder over to the chat at some point never thought about it before!! They actually mangered to unblock both of them but unfortunately my right tube became swollen and contained fluid... So had op to remove it and Dr then said that my tubes are prob way because of a op I had when I was 18yrs old where they removed my appendix and there was no need!! So I am thinking about looking into it legally...  

Well I best go and get 40 winks soon 
love T x


----------



## Guest

Hi  

Tulip they are bad aren't they 

Thanks Tina all the best for this cycle x

Kissy bear thanks for the tip on the water I'll give it a bash, hope they find away giving you the iui without clomid 

Well I came down with a 24 hour stomach bug yesterday evening so have spent a lot of time with the toilet  Luckily I finished my last tablet of clomid the night before because I wouldn't have kept it down  sorry if anyone's eating! Feeling a bit better now.

Any how heres some positive vibes to you all and I'll blow you all some bubbles x
         
Sukie x


----------



## Tina xx

Hello everyone. Hope you are all well. I have taken my last Clomid tablet for this cycle. It wasn't too bad this cycle, I only had the nausea (it wasn't too bad though) and a few sleepless moments. 

Sukie, sorry to hear that you haven't been well. Hope you are feeling better now. 

Tina xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tina I'm feeling much better!
Hope that you symptoms are easing and your getting a good nights sleep 
Sukie


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

This is the first 5minutes I have had spare all day!   I have had such a busy weekend my sister and neice have been over to stay plus we have been decorating.. so after this i am off to chill in bed and read!! heaven!

Tina: I hope the symptoms are easier as this been your last one and lets hope it brings you that 

Sukie: oh hun glad to hear your feeling better, everyone is poorly I know there is some nasty bugs about xx and hoping you get your   soon!!

Hello to everyone else, how are you all?
Love T xx


----------



## tanya12

Hiya girls just thought idpost on here,am due to start clomid on second day of nxt cyclw which should hv been last wed-thur still no AF though so did a test at 6.00 this morning and got BFN so dont quiet know whats going on but im getting all the symptoms of pregnancy so am a bit confuzzled    

hop all of you r well and get you BFP soon


----------



## katherine1907

Hey Ladies

Thought I would pop on and say a quick hello to you all - hope you all had a good weekend.

Tanya - sorry it was a BFN this morning - perhaps the test was wrong if you are getting symptoms - which one did you use?
Tilda - hope AF is still staying away for you      
Sukie - Glad your feeling better 
Tulip - enjoy your rest after all that hard work 
Flowerpot - how you doing? any news on appointment
Kissybear - good luck with the clinic - hope they can find a way around not having clomid 

Its now CD56 and still no AF - wish it would finally appear so that I can get going with my next cycle  

x


----------



## tanya12

Katherine1907 it was only a cheap 1 from asda but doc said that all tests are pretty reliable i AF still not here by thursday then will do another 1 as i would be 1 week n 1 day late by then


----------



## Guest

Hi all 
Hope your Monday was kind to you all?

Tanya fingers crossed you get a     

Tulip Thanks x Hope you had a good rest yesterday evening! I had a foot spa with Zinc in it!(trying to get my moneys worth as everyone told me I would put it under the bed and never use it)(the foot spa not the zinc) 

Hi Katherine 
Hope every one is well and lets see lots of BFP'S!!!  
Sukie


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all okay 

Sukie - DH brought me a footspa for xmas 2 years ago - I have to confess I have used it only once or twice in that time. Glad to hear someone is making good use of them.

x


----------



## Guest

Kathrine I'm trying to use it at least once a week and it's a good way to get the zinc in to me (which I'm lacking in) plus four zinc tabs a day.  How are things with you?
Hope everyone is good speak soon x
Sukie


----------



## katherine1907

I am feeling a little stressed at the min - in the middle of buying a house, so we are stuck waiting for offers to come back etc so we can exchange in a couple of weeks. Also still waiting for AF to show (i must sound like a broken record), but I just want to get on with the next cycle after this one had to be abandoned.

What a nice way of getting zinc into you Sukie - better than the tabs i am sure 

x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hello Clomid Chicks!!!!

Just a winge today... I have been struggling to keep positive and as always thinking too much! Although this is my 2nd clomid free month the side effects are still quite strong! Still very strong twinges during the month and extremely painful during OV as well as spending the week-end in bed with another migraine attack! I managed to crawl out of bed on Sunday 4pm to start getting the clothes ready for work on Monday! Work is getting on top of me as well as not knowing how I am going to get the time off (random and short notice) for all the scans when I am due to start IUI. For all I know it could be in 3 months time however its the uncertainty of everything. Not knowing if I can book a holiday, or whether we can go away for the week-end, renewing my health fitness program for the year, advising whether I can play county for the team. I just can't seem to make any decisions and just waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting.... Kissy bear shouts out: FRUSTRATED!

Thanks for letting me shout out! Feel so much better now!

Katherine - Hope all goes well with exchange and know how stressful moving house can be! 
Hiya Tanya! Fingers crossed for your next pg test! Remember clomid delays everything    
Sukie - I love foot spa's - mmmmmm nice and relaxing!
Tulip - Hope you had a good couple of nights sleep with your house free from visitors! 

On Friday I am going to have a nice relaxing day at the spa and just chill! Can't wait - roll on Friday!!!!

Lots of love cuddles and kisses to all the clomid ladies!
Kissy Bear


----------



## tulip1411

Kissy bear... just wanted to send you a   it is so frustrating isn't everything seems to run around ttc sometimes hun, I think the best thing you could do is (so much easier said than done I know) is let things just roll into place I was like you and didn't book hol's and even went as far as I stayed in a job I hated because of ttc, until one day I just thought no I have to take tiny steps but I have got to live.  I applied for a job I have always wanted and got it and went on holiday.  What do you do if you don't mind me asking, is there any chance you could speak to them at work would they understand?  Also it doesn't help the way you are feeling with the side effects of clomid because I was like the   Have you spoke to your Dr about this I didn't know clomid could do that    but you shout out anytime thats what we are here for.  I hope you are feeling much brighter soon. Sending you lots and lots of                   

Love T x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

It must be the day for us all feeling abit stressed.. was it a full moon last night!!??  
I actually forgot to pick my friends children up who I have every Tuesday while she goes to college... how bad is that   which is not like me at all, I felt so bad but luckily she is still talking to me!  I just seem to be on a different planet sometimes and work is stressful (although I love my job) at the moment and Dh is driving me mad oh it's just been a woman sometimes or shall I say me trying to fit a 101 things in a day!! Sorry guys Right rant over   

Tayna: When are you testing     Fingers X'd

Sukie: I could do with a foot soak now.. heaven!!! It sounds a nice and healthy way to get the Zinc into your system xx

Kissybear: Enjoy your well and truly deserved pamper Friday!!! 

Katherine: Oh it is blumming stressful moving isn't it... but just think you will have a lovely new house for summer loads of BBQ's oh and housewarming and maybe a decorating party.. sounds fun!! Good luck with the exchange!!! Oh and I think you should get the foot spa out you def deserve a pamper xx

Take care all,
love T xx


----------



## Guest

Hi clomid girlie's,

Kathrine moving house is a right pain in the  ! Hope that you get it done quickly and smoothly, sorry to hear your cycle got abandoned and good luck for next month  

Kissy Bear Sorry Hun that your having a tough time at the mo, I hope everything starts to fit in to place and soon, good luck  

Tulip I'll post it too you  Hope your week is much calmer and less hectic (have some camomile tea it works for me) x 

Hi Tanya,Tina and all other ff ladies 
Sukie


----------



## tanya12

hiya all i just thought id pop on n let u all know that i hv started spoting tonight so af willl prob b here tomoz   as for starting clomid i do hope i dont get any of the sympt but at least if AF is defo here then i will be able to start taking it in a couple of days.x


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Kissybear - enjoy your spa on Friday, you lucky thing. Hopefully a bit of pampering will help you feel better and see things a little clearer.

Tulip - I am always forgetting to do things at the moment   - half the time I seem to walk around like some zombie.

Tanya - Hopefully its just spotting for you and AF continues to stay away  

Flowerpot, tina  and Sukie - how are you Ladies?

Tilda - how are you?

x


----------



## Tilda

hi ladies,

really really sorry for the "me" post but will catch up with all the other posts tomorrow. Lovely to see so many people on here!

Af arrived yesterday, day 31, have to say I was disappointed and shed a few tears but am due to start 2nd cycle of injections tomorrow so that will take my mind off things. I did have a very faint line on a preg test the morning before AF but am trying not to dwell on what might have been. At least I'm ovulating on this treatment.

Take care everyone,

Tilda xx


----------



## Guest

Tilda I'm really sorry you got a bfn   Good luck with the injections for this month hope they work     

Tanya Sorry your AF is on it way  good luck with the clomid x

Hope you had a nice day with your parners x
Sukie x


----------



## katherine1907

Tilda really sorry AF turned up. Good luck and    for this cycle.

Had a lovely day with my DH Sukie - did you? - Hope everyone else did too.

x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hello Clomid Chicks!

Tilda I am so sorry about BFN! Lots of cuddles sent your way! Like you said - at least you now know you are ovulating and thats a very positive step forward! Lots of love hun!

Sukie, Katherine, Tanya & Tulip a big thank you for making me feel so much better! What I would do with out ya - I just don't know!!!

I hope you all have a lovely week-end and know I'm thinking of you and fingers crossed for everyone this month!
              

xXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Big   to all of you who have had AF arrive ..sending you lots of           for your next cycle ..and lots of                
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Evening all,

Thanks Cat for the babydust, heres some back at ya          


Kissy thats what we are here for (eachother) 

Kathrine Unfortunately I spent a lot of the day rowing with each other but have made up now  Glad you had a nice day x

Sukie


----------



## tanya12

hiya all   

Well i started taking clomid yesterday   i called up the doc like he said on the first day of cycle only to find out that i have to have 2 hsg scans the first this tuesday to check that tubes run clear(had op in dec to unblock)and the second on the friday to check the folicles,im really worried now that my tubes wont run clear   dp wants to take me out for dinner to chear me up,is it safe to drink wine when out for a meal?i dont want to risk chances of clomid working prop.

sorry bout the me,me,me post


----------



## Rosie P

Tanya, just wanted to let you know that drinking a few glasses of wine now and again shouldn't affect the way the clomid works at all - I do it all the time  . I think the only thing that could would be if you drank excessively, say like an alcoholic who drinks every day. Also try your best to be relaxed. The months I've been anxious I've had really late ov (cd25), but the months I've been quite chilled it's been much better. Easier said than done sometimes I know!  Good luck 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tanya12

thanx for that rosie i do my best to be relaxed bout the whole thing most of the time i think thats because i never really excepted it when the doc said i had all theese probs so i still believe that it might take time and a few nasty tests n tabs but i think that all of us will get our BFP in the end

 that was very positive for me


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Tanya. That's the way I think of it now. I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that it will happen if/ when it's meant to. Until then I'm getting on with life and trying not to let it get me down. Not always easy, but I feel I've wasted enough time being upset with each cycle that doesn't work. It WILL happen for us but maybe we just have to be a bit more patient (not one of my strengths patience!  )

Good luck hun.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Tilda: I am so sorry to hear the blooming witch arrived... curse her!!! massive  but glad to hear you are ovulating that is great!!! sending you lots of   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sukie: Glad to hear you have made up I hope you made up in a ttc way   ... Dh say's I am so snappy lately but they really don't understand the hormone thing  and seem shocked by the mood swings... men!

Rosie: Here!!! here!!! (as the politicians say)  I totally agree we have got to have some life and what is meant to be is meant to be... although it takes longer for some..

[fly]Hello to everyone else... sending you all a massive  because you are all fab and deserve it!!![/fly]

.....Sorry just a short post today, feeling naf I think I have got that awful fluey virus everyone's got and I have to go back to work at 7pm... and support people with learning disabilities at a valentines do... It will be intresting to see me trying anyway 

Take care all
love T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry TANYA I forgot to say good luck with the HSG and I am sure you will be fine!!!     Enjoy the meal with dh too, what a sweetie he is!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Happy Friday! 

Tulip Hope you start to feel better soon x Yes we made up   and we'll make up again later as I'm sure Ive been getting ovulation pains all day 

Tanya Did your doc say anything about having the hsg and trying the same month what with the xray. I hope it all goes well x 

Rosie I think thats the best way rather than getting upset each month and building up for another fall, took me quite awhile to come to this conclusion.

Have a good weekend x
Sukie


----------



## tanya12

hiya sukie

the doc is all set for us ttc the same month as the hsg so it must be ok.
i think its ok because hes doing the hsg before my egg is released by my overies,the first hsg is on day 6 and the second is on day 9 of cycle so should be fine 


 heres a little hug for you,keep thinking positive hun


----------



## Kiah

Hi

I was wondering if it would be okay to join you guys  I am due to start clomid sometime around the beginning of March, I don't have AFs very often so most likely will start provera on 6th March and then clomid on whatever day day 2 happens to land on.  I know from reading many posts on this board that I must be mad, but I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!  I was told in May last year I couldn't be given clomid as I had far to many cysts on my ovaries (I have PCOS) and would overstimulate even on a low dose, well 8 months and a prescription for metformin later I was told that I could now be given clomid at 50mg with a view to reduce the dose if necessary (Dr wants me closely monitored as still have a lot of cysts).  Had my HSG just past Monday which went really well and showed no problems with my tubes (although was hideously painful  ) and so was given the green light to finally start next month    I'm sure the enthusiasm will wear off pretty quick but at the moment I am like a kid waiting for Santa!!!

Look forward to chatting with everyone!

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Matty.. I have classic PCOS with lots of cysts and have been on Clomid for a while now..without any consequences on the cysts ..so hopefully you will be the same ..fingers crossed for you and welcome to the   board ha ha!   you will get lots of support here and you can ask lots of questions as there is always someone who can help .. the girls on here are fab! even if you just need to have a rant ..which most of us on Clomid do at some point. 

     
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi Matty welcome to the thread and good luck with the clomid hope it works for you.

Tanya thanks for the hug, good luck with the tests and this cycle


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Still feeling naf (full of cold) and still no af and I am on cd31 today (and usually 2.. I don't feel as any af pains (but did about cd14-20) but then I aren't having any symptoms to say I will get a +. I don't want to test because I always get really upset and I have come up with a protection thing that if I am preg I will know soon enough   I know! Although I will when I start the Clomid. 

Matty: Welcome to the board and good luck hun  

Sukie: Hope you have had loads of   ....  

Hello to everyone else, sorry my post's are short (self posts) and boring lately...   to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tulip ..Fingers crossed that you get a       when are thinking you will test ? I am amazed that you have managed to stay so patient .. I am champing at the bit already !! hope you get a BFP x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Tulip Good luck hun, hope you get a *BFP*     
yes having lots of  
Sukie


----------



## tulip1411

Hi cat and Sukie,

Thanks... I will test tomorrow if still no af 

I don't think I am but fingers Xd anyway 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Tulip x


----------



## Tina xx

girls,

Tulip -  I hope you get your  I'm sending you               and     

I hope everyone else is doing well.

I had my appointment on Friday for my 12 day scan. They told me that I had NSF, they are going to scan me again on Wednesday to see if there is any change  I have also got an appointment to see my consultant to see what we are going to try next.

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Hun                                            
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Welcome Matty - I have spoken to you before on the PCOS board.   The girls on the Clomid thread are lovely and very supportive.

Tulip, good luck for testing.    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok and have had a lovely weekend?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome  

Congratulations on the BFP Rosie!!!  Just noticed!  Yep, we have spoken on the PCOS board, been hiding out on the inbetweenies board of late as very little was happening for me but its certainly moving along now    Thought I would never get on here!

Cat - Its good to know that the clomid hasn't caused any problems with your cysts.  Last May my ovaries were both completely covered in cysts and my Dr who has a special interest in PCOS and infertility felt it I would almost certainly overstimulate but I have been taking metformin sinse then which although has not restored my cycle seems to have helped the cysts although there are still a lot there    I have very few outward signs of PCOS but was classed as having severe PCOS on the state of my ovaries alone   

Tulip - Good luck and   for testing.  Hope your cold goes away soon!

Sukie - Thanks for the welcome  

Matty


----------



## Tilda

Hi ladies,

well I stay off the board for a few days and there's SO MUCH to catch up on...

Tulip - good luck!    

Sukie - glad to see you made up and managed to time it just right for   

Tina - I might be being a bit thick but what's NSF (on your last scan)? - good luck for the next one on Wednesday

Matty -   and welcome to the thread. I have PCOS too, with masses of cysts and in fact I had no response whatsoever to clomid so I've now moved on to injections (but I still hang around on here). Hope you're successful - I think most PCOS ladies do respond to clomid so I was obviously being the awkward one who doesn't.

Rosie - brilliant news about your BFP - well done!

Hi Cat, Tanya, Katherine, Kissy and anyone I've missed.

I'm getting on with my 2nd cycle of puregon injections, very tired and a bit glum at the moment, I think the first cycle took it out of me a bit - it was really awful to get to day 31 and then have AF starting. Anyway DP and I have a few nice things planned for this week which should help to cheer me up.  Next scan is on Wednesday, day 8, so I might have some follicles then (although nothing happened until about day 10/12 last cycle)

Forgot to say thank you all for being so kind to me after AF arrived - it helped a lot.

take care all,

Tilda x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thats what we are here for hun   
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Tilda, Sorry, NSF is no significant follicles. Thanks for the good luck.   for your scan on Wednesday, I've got my  for you. Hope you feel better soon and have a nice week with your DH.


Tina xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Tina Good luck with Wed hope all the follies have grown and are healthy x

Tilda I hope the injections work this time 

Matty   Good luck hun x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all the good luck vibes, you are all star's   Although I doubt very mush I will get a BFP, I have started with some AF pains   Will still test if no appearance tomorrow though.  I would of tested today but I have no tests in so going to pop to chemist tomorrow and get some.  I keep meaning to buy some off the internet as I know you can get some bargains plus although I am married and 29 I feel like a naughty kid buying them   ... any advice welcome on this pls!!

Rosie: I did post to you on the 2ww but it is so great hun, I am really pleased for you.       xxxx

Tilda: Nice to have you back, I have everything crossed for you I hope they work this time          for your scan Wednesday hun!!!! Ps: I am glad you asked what NSF meant because I didn't know either!!    

Sukie: Thanks for the sticky vibes hun  

Tina: Thanks for the   same back hun for Wednesday.. let's hope this is a good day for scans!!!!  

Cat: I hope I have got this right but I am sure I read on 2ww that you are feeling a bit glum so sending you a massive (((((((hug)))))))) and lots of   xxxxx

And finally   to  MATTY, KISSY AND KATHERINE LOADS OF          TO EVERYONE!!!!! X

Love T xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thanks Tina feel a bit   today as the headache has gone .. and got a good nights sleep !!!!!       so all set for the day.. even though its a monday! 

Still getting twinges which I didn't have last time .. so still feeling fairly positive..as no signs of AF as yet !
Cat x


----------



## nicniclee

Hi girls

thought i would drop in (hope u don't mind) just finished my last of Clomid (6 months 50mg days 2-6) no idea when to have   as you can see from my ticker(s) so have decided as of Saturday gone we are gonna have   everyday !!! Last shot at it going back to consultant on 1st March 
thought I would pop on here for some support and any advice  
Feeling positive about this month and a bit relieved that no more clomid next month


----------



## Rosie P

Thank you Tulip. I did see your post on another thread.   Good luck for testing. Sending you    

Tina, good luck for your scan on Wednesday.     to you too.

Cat, hope the twinges are a good sign.  

Nicniclee, Don't give up. There are quite a few ladies who have fallen pg once off the clomid.   

 to everyone else.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Still hot flushing today ..   constantly look like this except with a smiley face    someone turn the heat down.. did not have that last cycle either .. so roll on friday ..roll on friday           

Nic .. Good luck with the     ..            

     

Tulip..how are you doing today hun?

Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say how lovely it is that it is so busy on here - I wish I had more time to catch up, but I am just having a cuppa before getting back to more packing. Mortgage offer came through Sat so we are all set to go now.

Tina - good luck for Wed - hope theres some follies for you then.

Tulip - lots of luck for testing - hope its a BFP for you   

Nicniclee - Good luck for this cycle - hopefully this will be the one for you 

Matty -   to you

Rosie - Huge congrats to you on your BFP  

Hello to anyone I have missed - Cat and Sukie. Cat - I always have terrible hot flushing and tend to look a little silly in my short sleeved tops while evryone else is all wrapped up. Glad you are able to keep a smile on your face.

If I have missed anyone I am sorry, but my head is all over the place at the moment.

Still waiting for AF to arrive - think I am going to have to call the clinic and get them to give me something. I keep hoping it will come, but I think its just wishful thinking now. - Also Lap and dye has been pushed back now til the 7th March so would really like to get going with a cycle so that I feel like I am doing something 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck with the Packing   ...yes I have my summer wardrobe on the go   Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,
 Just a quick post to say It was a     my af still hasn't arrived so I think it must be down to stress.. oh will I ever see 2 fat red lines xx Sorry for the self pity, I aren't like this all the time promise!!!

Hello to you all, I might post properly if I can catch 5min and I will catch up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh hun so sorry..   could it be too early..do you know when you ovulate ? It is horrible as you either want a BFP or for AF to arrive to get it over with don't you. 
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

really sorry Tulip 

x


----------



## Tina xx

I'm really sorry Tulip          

Tina xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Lots of love, cuddle and kisses for Tulip! Please still keep positive as its not over until the big ugly witch arrives  - so fingers crossed hun! Loads of clomid chicks on this site has had a BFN on pg test but few days later got a BFP..... 
         

Keep us posted sweety!!!! Sent you a couple of bubbles to brighten your day!

Fingers crossed!
xXx


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Finally called the clinic yesterday and they are sending me a prescription out in the post to bring on AF so feeling a little more pro-active today. Just want to get on with next cycle now. Hopefully it will be better than this one 

Hows everyone else today - its gone very quiet on here again - hope everyone is okay

x


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I haven't replied before now but I have been working... but all you girls are so lovely and it is so nice to have others understand how you feel, it actually brought a tear to my eye. Thank you, you are all so wonderful in return I have gave you some bubbles!!!  Still no sign of the witch but I have gone this long in the past, but I have been regular (well 28days) now for about a year so I thought those days had gone, anyway enough about me...

*Katherine:* Thats great news, I know where you are coming from totally wishing you loads of luck hun x    
glad to hear the move is on... I bet you are so stressed but sooooo excited!!!

*Tina:* How's the scan gone? Hope things are ok!!!!!

*Cat:* I hope you aren't stripping in the street!!  I hope the side effects sre calming down abit for you and twinges sound like a good sign to me    xxx Good luck for this cycle xxx

*Kissybear:* Thank you for my bubbles  and thank you so much for the kind words it really does help x

*Nic: * I hope you are getting loads  

*Matty:* How are you?? Was it you who also had a scan today?

*Rosie:* Hows things hun, has it sank in yet? Have you got a date for the scan x

Anyway thats me HELLO TO ANYONE I HAVE MISSED AND SORRY IF I HAVE!!! 
Love Tulip x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Feel like I am getting PMT ..grrr and grrr and double grr .. actually got very cross with my keyboard at work today  ..although it was very very manic as I was the only one in and they wanted everything done in 20 secs flat..so ended up having no lunch break and have not drank nearly enough water today despite my best intentions and the jug of water sitting there ..so trying to make up for it now to get rid of the headache .. so not sure if I was just getting stressed or if it is PMT but I got very cross    my friend phoned me up to say her test was negative, she realised how disappointing it must be for me to get a negative month after month as she was amazed how disappointed she was after only one month trying..so at least she puts herself into our shoes.  I am rambling now ..and I need choc .. not a good sign   but its not over until the fat lady sings..or the test says negative.. 

ha ha ..still got some clothes on HONEST! ha ha actually that is one symptom I have still had today hot flushes and the odd twinge -

Hope everyone else is ok today.. Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Cat,   Aww huni try and stay positive, I know it is blooming hard but it could be clomid I know I was a total   on them before and the twinges sound like a good sign sending you lots and lots of


----------



## tulip1411

and are you sure you have got your clothes on... we haven't a flasher in camp have we!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one 

Tulip sorry you got a BFN hopefully it was just to early and you'll get a BFP    

Nic Welcome and Good luck x

Cat Keep your clothes on love      

Hi to everyone 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Do I have to keep my clothes on ..its hot in here      ..I have hit the choccie biccies   .. def going to have to go back to WW soon cos this Clomid makes you starving ! wonder how many I can eat before I feel sick     back to you Sukie you rascal!
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Bet it put a smile on your face


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry    sukie I forgot to mention you didn't I, naughty me !!! Hi to you too, how are you huni? xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes it did    ...feel less like     now and more like      ha ha ..thanks you guys you always manage to make me  

Ok lets get       
                      
           
           
         

I had better go and get some more choccie biccies I didn't fancy the tea I cooked .. fish urgh ! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey its pancake day today    ..are you ladies having pancakes this evening   .. I would but can't be bothered to walk to the shops as still without a car until I pick up my new run about next monday ..so I am going to pretend tomorrow is pancake day instead and have lovely apple ones yum yum..good job I am not on the diet thread as I would be banned with all the food I am fancying at the moment!!  
Right next choccie biscuit! 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Tulip You did forget me!!!!  you'll have to    to get back in my good books!  I'm doing good thanks still on the   marathon.

Cat You do make me laugh! Enjoy your pancake day on Monday. I'm cheating and bought the pre made flat pan cakes  enjoy the chocy bickys


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not on Monday Sukie   ..tomorrow .. when I have lots of milk and eggs to make lots of them! I have never tried the bought ones ..are they nice??..I love the smell of home made ones with lots of lemon and sugar and then apple ones .. and then another lemon one.. 

I have eaten 6 choc bisc   going to have to tape my mouth shut now before I am sick !

I did have a healthy lunch at 10am this morning .. I am not all bad you know   I need to go and filter some water get rid of this   head!

So what is a charter vip cos I love your smileys..they are soooo cool! you seem to have quite a few rude ones  

Cat x


----------



## Guest

GGRRR I posted a really long post and it lost it!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Cat I blame the cold I don't know where I got Monday from!
I love homemade pancakes to but I'm too lazy at the mo  I've never tried apple ones. The pre made ones are ok, nice with golden syrup mmmmmm
If you go into your profile you'll see in the options to add to the charter VIP it £3.99 for a month lots of smilies!
Got to go as I'm late for meeting a friend


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have a nice time ..  
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Hi all!!

Tulip - Sorry for your BFN    Know what you mean about feeling like a naughty school girl when you buy HPTs, so do I...and I blush      Then I get embarrassed because I am blushing and by the time I am leaving the chemist there is smoke coming off the tips of my ears    Wasn't me going for scan today, I don't actually start clomid until about 2-3 weeks yet    Thought I'd pop in here early and pick up some good tips and make some good friends for when the rest of the world doesn't want anything to do with me    Thats my biggest worry as I can be pretty grouchy at the best of times  

cat - hope you enjoyed your choccie biccies!  I would agree that a tea of choccie biccies over fish is far better and far more nutritions I am sure    Glad your keeping your clothers on though  

Well I had to take provera about 3 weeks ago to bring on AF for my HSG, bled for about 11 days (urgh!), stopped for a couple of days then seem to have started lightly again today which is really making me a bit grumpy!  I have to take provera again in a fortnight to bring on another AF before starting clomid but at this rate I'm still gonna be bleeding    Grrr, bodies!

Sorry, not very good on the personals yet...will get up to speed soon I am sure!  Hope everyone is doing ok  

Oh also, sorry can't remember who asked about charter membership but Tony posted about a years membership that they were doing a week or so ago which cost £20 and you got free wrist band and pen but was a promotional fund raising thing I think so don't know if they are still doing it but could be worth a look, think it was on the technical support thread or someplace like that!

Matty


----------



## Rosie P

Hi pancake mad girls.  

Thanks Katherine. Hope you get AF soon and you can get on with things. Horrid when the witch messes you around.

Tulip, sorry for your BFN hun  . Good luck for the next cycle.   It's kind of sinking in more but still feeling very cautious. Trying to keep myself occupied so time goes quicker until next week when I have to take the sample in and see if I'm still pg. If I am then my GP will write to the hospital and I should get a scan date in the next few weeks.

Cat, sorry you feel PMTish. Don't blame you for having a few chocky biccies (even if you are eating them naked!  ). Did you have pancakes?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies too.

We went out with my parents for an early tea tonight (they had to drive back to Blackpool) and we had Thai -mmmmmm. So pancakes for us tomorrow night. DH just wants them and no dinner, but I put my foot down as that's not nutritionally good. Am I being boring - should I just let him have lemon and sugar pancakes for tea if he wants?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wendycat

I had pancakes! But they came out of a bottle 
Tasty with lime and sugar (meant to pick up lemon-but was surprisigly tasty!)


----------



## Tina xx

Hello everyone.

Thanks Katherine and tulip for your   for my scan. I'm getting really nervous now, I can't sleep and I'm not tired (I've been asleep by 10.30 lately). I have got my list of questions for the scan tomorrow.

I hope everyone else is doing well and I'm sending you all                          

Hope you all enjoyed your pancakes     I ended up covered in squirty cream    (Not for that reason - get your minds out of the gutter  )

Love Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha   I really don't know what I would do without this site ... I have just come on here in tears because I am a mad fool and because I woke up feeling a bit icky (probably those choc bisc!) I thought sod it I will do a preg test.. one of those early ones and it was a   ..I don't know why I have tormented myself as now I don't know whether it is just because it was too early to test or whether it really is going to be a     why do we do it to ourselves ?!!! 

I have a stonking headache again ..I rarely suffer with headaches but have had a bagful this month.. 

I guess I just have to plod on and test again at the weekend if the   doesn't arrive       it is so emotionally draining and I sometimes feel I don't stop   

Thank you for all being so great   .. you are all like a ray of sanity amongst the fog of IF insanity!!! 

What will make you laugh is I was so bloomin hot last night I am sitting here virtually naked   prob going through the bloomin menopause now!!! 

I guess I had better add some            not that I feel very   at the mo .. 

Sorry for greeting you all with a   this morning.. I will probably be ok later. 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh and its pancakes tonight and boy am I going to enjoy them  
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

My it was busy on here last night!!

Hope those Ladies who had them enjoyed their pancakes - I was trying to be good, but ended up chomping my way through a whole galaxy bar instead last night while watching the english patient.   

Cat - sorry you got BFN - hopefully it was too soon for you. fingers crossed AF stays away for you and you get some good news at the weekend 

Tina - lots of luck for today - keep us posted  

Rosie - Thai is my favourite food - you have just made my mouth water..... enjoy your pancakes this evening  - Good luck getting your DH to have something nutritional beforehand - if you do let me know your secret 

Hey everyone else - hope you ladies are okay
x


----------



## Rosie P

Mmmmmmmm, Wendycat lime sounds nice. We're having ours tonight so might get a couple of limes.



Tina xx said:


> Hope you all enjoyed your pancakes    I ended up covered in squirty cream   (Not for that reason - get your minds out of the gutter )
> 
> Love Tina xx


Yeah, yeah Tina, that's what they all say. If it floats your boat then why not! Never heard of pancakes as a sexual prop before  Hope your scan goes well and they don't find any squirty cream where it shouldn't be!!!!!

Cat, I replied to your post on the 2ww thread, but sending you extra . I don't know - Tina with her squirty cream and you with your naked antics - you are a saucy lot. What's this thread coming to?   Hope you enjoy your pancakes tonight - will you be cooking them naked?

Katherine, mum and me shared Thai fishcakes and pork & prawn toasties to start, then we shared garlic and black pepper chicken with crispy noodles and then I had banana in coconut milk and sesame seeds - yum. Thai is my favourite food too. So tasty! I think I'm still trying to persuade him that he can't have just pancakes, but to no avail. I normally make savoury ones followed by a couple of sweet ones, but can't be ar*ed this year.  He did mention he may pick us something nice up from M&S food as he has to go next door to Argos to buy a steamer, so I may be in with a shout of making him eat properly yet.

Stay positive girls and don't let the  pills get you down. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yummy all that thai food sounds delish.. Errr No I won't be cooking pancakes naked this evening you will be pleased to know.. the fear of splashing hot oil over myself will make me wear an apron ! I have a special spanish dance outfit apron so might throw that on and do some flamenco dancing whilst I am at it ..  I have some mince that needs using so I might do savoury ones as well as sweet.. saves me thinking up two different menus..
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Bet you'll be naked under the apron!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha .. I am not having quite such hot flushes today but I do have two fans on in my office   so who knows what I will do when I get home.. probably won't get that hot so who knows might just keep my clothes on for a change!  

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls,

Thanks for the positive comments. Unfortunately my scan didn't go well. My consultant told me that there had been little change to the follicles and that as I'm not responding to the Clomid, my only other option is IVF. I don't know how I feel about this, my emotions are all over the place. I'm going to give the fertility clinic a ring tomorrow to sort out a consultation with them. I'm going to have to have dhs   frozen as he has to go to Iraq in May for 3 months. Sorry it's a me post - my head is pounding and I have to go lie down. Hope you are all well.

Love Tina xx

P.S is it ok if I still post here even though I won't be on Clomid anymore. It would be nice to keep up with how you are all doing.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tina ..sorry your appointment did not go as well as you had hoped    it is horrible feeling so emotional. 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Tina,  . So sorry you're appointment didn't go well. Have they not suggested injectables with IUI as I know some girls who clomid hasn't worked for have had some success with that?

Of course you can stay on here. We all still want to chat with you and give any support we can.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda

Hi ladies,

Tina - really sorry that the scan wasn't good news. Clomid didn't work for me either - my ovaries didn't respond to it. I'm doing injections instead now, and have had good responses for the last 2 cycles (it's the same injections that you'd use for IUI but less invasive because we do   instead of being basted). might be worth asking your doc if it'd be an option for you too - especially if you have PCOS.

Cat - hope you eat loads of pancakes tonight...

Rosie - Thai food yum yum my favourite!

Katherine - hope you're ok

Tulip - So sorry to hear you got a BFN this month

Hi to Sukie, Kissy, wendycat, Matty, Tanya and anyone I've missed.

I had my day 8 scan today and there are 2 good size follicles, still a couple more days' growth needed. I have to keep going with the FSH injections, go back on Friday for another scan and if the follies have reached 16-17mm I should be given the go-ahead for the ovulation injection so it looks like it could be a weekend of   for me!

take care,

tilda xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

everyone ..panic set in as I couldn't access FF this evening   ... it is such a lifeline talking to you lovely lot that I   at the thought of not getting on for my evening dose! 

Just had pancakes with lemon and I wore all my clothes to cook them  .. I had to go to Morrisons before making them and I got followed round by a right   he kept leering at me and smiling and saying strange things !! Why do I always attract them! 

Dragons den is on and I love it.. the woman on there looks a bit scary tho..  

Tilda good luck with the   x 

So what is everyone up to this evening?


----------



## Guest

Hi girlie's  (I'll send you all some good luck bubbles)

Cat Sorry Hun that you got a bfn, it could be just too early, the amount of times that I've tested to early to then kept wondering if I tested too early!  Well I rushed out of here yesterday like a mad woman (Please no  comments!!)  to meet my friend I was late and didn't have my pancakes so todays my pancake night too!!!!!!!!  If you did make your pancakes in your birthday suit, you'd be the naked chef !!!!         (I crack myself up) 

Tina Sorry that it didn't go well as Rosie said maybe there is another option if your not ready for IVF yet 

Tilda Happy  ing!

Tulip Have you tested again?

Hi to Matty, Rosie and Kathrine and all the other lovely ladies

Sukie
P.S


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie ..Yeah didn't think of that   didn't want to burn my bits though ..remember I have to keep the
(.)(.) under tight control .. what are you having with your pancakes hun? I just had lemon and sugar and they were yummy I ate 3 one after another delicious ..a bit of what you fancy does you good sometimes I think  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Something sugary probably maple syrup..... followed by a breakaway. I saw them in the shop for the first time in years so I bought a pack of sixteen yumm!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yummy that sounds good .. I have started fancying things like that, bars that I havn't had since being a kid.. in fact my diet has really changed since being on this clomid stuff and I am eating far more sugary stuff than I would ever normally eat .. don't get me wrong I eat lots of fruit and veg and stuff too and drink lots of filtered water etc..but seem to have got a liking for little bars .. 
Enjoy sukie x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

umm Fruit and veg what are they?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

..these are some I made earlier  
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

wow how busy   it's great  

Well guy's I totally cheated because dsd and I had them sunday we couldn't wait with lemon and sugar and maple syrup  yyummmmm!!!   so will have to do this for about a week!!   not!! (oh I wish I was that good)

Naked chef oh sorry I mean Cat: (sorry I know it's lame!)... Aww   I am So Sorry to hear it was a bfn but hey let's hope it's too early hun x  

Sukie: How awful am I, sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry!!!!!!   please forgive me  
Oh tai you lucky thing, I am so jealous sounds so nice!!!  Serve pancakes with banana and berries therefore you have 2 of your daily intake 5 of veg/fruit... and if he is good have the cream after   (like Tina) ha ha x

Tina:   sorry to hear things didn't go so well, IUI sounds like it could work for you.  Oh cause you can stay silly, more the merrier eh us   together!!! xxx 

Tilda: enjoy   sounds good to me !!!!   

Hi to everyone else, (daren't put name's... ask Sukie!!!   ) lots of  
love tulip xx


----------



## tulip1411

cat... you make me laugh is that what fruit en veg you live on...


----------



## tulip1411

oh how bad am I meant Rosie with the pancakes veg fruit thing not Sukie... by ek I am   sorry!!!!!!!!  

PS... Sukie... Thank you for the bubbles


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh yes I love those large penis shape veggies what are they called god these   drugs do your memory in..are they not bananas then? I thought they were dancing bananas don't tell me they are something rude !!! 

I love bananas they are good for stopping met effects..  Mmmm maple syrup pancakes yummy.. I don't know where you get this idea of me being naked   good job it is not web cam based this site    ..I am feeling more positive this evening as don't really feel too much like AF is due apart from eating half of the cupboards   oh and crying     and being tired ..but that is due to being awake half of the night.. I still feel a bit icky ..but that could be all the pancakes and maple pecan danish I have eaten.. so it is still in the lap of the gods..                              

I am off to bed now as need to catch up on last night.. I promise not to do any more tests until the weekend  

 to everyone... I'm forever blowing bubbles ..  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## tulip1411

cat before you go to land of nod... have you got a cat... don't why but really wanted to ask you that!!   it'll be the banana's


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. My you lot can chat!  

Just a quickie from me. Had one lemon and sugar pancake and one lime and sugar, as recommended by someone on here (can't remember who, as my memory is shot at the moment  ), but they were lovely and I didn't even have to throw the first ones away. So far I've managed to resist the urge to eat chocolate hob nobs, but I don't know how much longer that will last!  

Has anyone else noticed how apt the name of that restaurant is in Jamie Oliver's channel 4 programme? It's called The Cock  

Oh dear - just me then.  

Rosie.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie you are soo funny.. glad your pancakes were nice ..yes we can talk for England        
Sorry tulip had gone to bed by the time your msg was up..yes I have two cats ..Bilbo and Cleo ..Bilbo is a huge boy (more like a dog when stretched out!) and Cleo takes after her Mummy and has a limpy leg (partially paralysed) and is tabby and white..she is about 8 now.. Bilbo is 4. That is not why my tag is Cat ..it stands for Catherine.. 
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Morning girls!

Glad everyone is enjoyed their pancakes/fruit/penis shaped veggies  

I have to admit I sent DH into the kitchen to make pancakes on Tuesday and he came up with some seriously delicious ones!  First we had one filled with warm raspberry, strawberry and blackberrys and  then served with a dollop of raspberry ice cream and then just when I thought I was going to burst he came through with another pancake filled with chocolate and hazelnut ice cream, drizzled with toffee sauce..... absoloutly delicios but couldn't manage to finish the second one unfortunately and it wasn't through a lack of trying    Gonna have to curb my appetite before starting the clomid   

Rosie  

Hope everyone is doing okay!

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mmmmmm thats sounds delicious Matty ... I have my office door open as it is so hot in here (it is really it is not my hot flushes for a change ..and NO I AM DEF NOT NAKED AT WORK!!    ) I can smell the delicious waft of bacon coming from the cafe below and I am starving now .. 

How is everyone today? I am sneakily peaking on here today in between working my   off.. 
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Gosh how busy!!!  

Tina - really sorry scan didnt go well for you - I would check with your consultant about the injections as mentioned. It could be another option for you.

Tilda - hope scan goes well on Friday, its looking good.   Looks like you will have a busy weekend ahead  

Rosie - Jamie Olivers programme makes me and DH cringe a little when we are watching that - the name is very apt I agree. - Last night was just awful to watch, just how his girlfriend was dealing with all the complaints 

Cat - yummy bacon sandwiches - go on and treat yourself. Everytime I come on here I get hungry, what with the talk of pancakes, thai food and bacon. 

Hello Tulip, Sukie and Matty and anyone I have missed  

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh no can't have   sandwiches today as eaten far too many bad things recently.. so must be good (for at least half a day anyway!) I have become the nutty knicker checker .. but no sign so far    

Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Well I really hope it stays away for you   . I am always trying to be good at the moment, but am having no joy. Its nice to see someone with a little willpower - I know I wouldnt have been able to resist that smell.

x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

All we do is talk about food don't we?   I've always been obsessed with it, so there's no hope for me. I didn't manage to resist the hob nobs by the way and had to have a couple at about 10.30 last night with a large glass of milk.  

I had just enough mixture left to have 2 pancakes for breakfast this morning with a bit of honey and a banana. Lovely breakie, but glad the pancakes have gone now.

Cat, I too always wondered if you had a cat, and am glad now I know.     Looking good that no AF yet - let's hope she stays away.   Good luck hun! Now I want a bacon sandwich!  

Blimey Matty, those pancakes sound delish - gourmet even! 

Katherine, I can't even watch anything with Jamie Oliver in since he started spitting in everyone's food - he just puts me right off food - and men - and I can't have that!   I did catch the first bit as channel 4 was on in the kitchen when I was doing the pancakes. 

Going to be healthy tonight and have some sort of fish. No idea what or what with though

Hope all you other girlies are well?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Rosie..Katherine and everyone else   .. Rosie I don't blame you for having some hobnobs you deserve them hun..and milk is good for you and pancakes for breakfast that is pretty cool!  Do you eat a lot of fish Rosie.. if anyone has any nice fish recipes I would love to try more fish but don't really know what to do that would be yummy! 

I have always loved my food and love cooking too ..so pretty lethal combination..those pancakes did sound scrummy ..proud of the man for cooking up such scrumptiousness..  

  yes def have   and I am glad that has given you all peace of mind   can you put pictures on here ..if so I could show them to you..they are my lovely babies and get thoroughly spoilt!

Well still no AF so far ..        

Hope you are all ok   
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Cat. Thanks, I won't feel too guilty then!   I love fish but always struggle with good recipes. There are a couple on the healthy eating recipes thread on the clomid board, and I did one the other week with a breadcrumb, parmesan, garlic, fresh parsley and fresh thyme crust which was really nice. Also there is a really easy tuna fish bake I do with tinned tuna and campbells condensed mushroom soup pored on top, then a topping or breadcrumbs, crushed plain crisps and grated cheese - all baked in the oven and really, really tasty and quick.

Mmmmmm, I love fish. When we go to Corfu in June my favourite is Swordfish but if I'm still pg I can't have it - don't mind though if I'm still pg. Lots of stuff I can still pig out on!

You can download your own pics through your profile, so go on we'd love to see your furbabies. I have 2 - Pushka and Oliver (she is his mum). 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Thank god I have just had my tea (I know it's late!) or I would of been and raided the cupboards..    

  First we are having folk naked then the naked chef is at the cock..   

Rosie I loooooove swordfish too, have you tried fresh tuna it's gorgeous!!!! My dh cannot watch Jamie either he says 'he has a lovely camper van but his voice reallyannoys him'... poor Jamie!!! I must admit spitting in food has put me off the idea of wanting to watch it..   

Cat: Thanks for solving the mystery hun..   I too have a cat, a great big fat ginger cat called Casper (he is the size of a yorkshire terrier.. honest) and it's not because I over feed him he is just massive..   My baby he is!! Good luck for tomorrow hun!!!     

Matty: What a fab dh you have ... I want some they sound lovely!!! 

Hello to everyone else   just a shorty tonight (well sort of  ) I am tired and I def need my beauty sleep had a lovely day out with Dh's sister and my dsd... busy shopping  
love Tulip x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh shopping sounds good tulip ... your ginger cat sounds like Bilbo ..huge !

Thanks for the good luck   .. I am off to bed and then when I wake up I can test .. hurray! 
     
I tried fresh tuna once but found it a bit dry   .. Rosie your tuna recipe sounds delish .. I have a similar recipe and instead of the topping you describe it has cheese whirls on top and you bake it in the oven ..but it has the same campbells soup which goes with it really well.. 

Does Jamie really spit in the food   .. that is a bit minging ! I thought he was a nice boy..trying to teach children to eat properly instead of the cr*p that some parents feed their children! am I mistaken ??
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hey girls 

Tulip  Your funny! and maybe a bit  

Cat I've put in two pictures of my cats Xander and Sukie (no we do'nt have the same name my real name is Tanya but was taken when I joined) If you join photobucket you can download lots of photos! keep up the good work  

Matty The pancakes sound yummy!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies x

Sukie


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, 

Thanks for all your positive comments. I'm making an appointment with my fertility clinic to discuss my options.

Cat - I've got my  for you for tomorrow            Hope you like the NO AF dance  
                         

Tilda - Good luck with your scan hun, hope it goes well for you 


I'm glad that you all enjoyed your pancakes. I hope that you are all well.

Love Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie .. or Tanya (you actually look like a Tanya..pretty name for a pretty lady) ..your cats are beautiful.. did you have those taken professionally they are so cool ! I tried looking for some of my two last night and could I find any   I went through about 6 million cd's looking for them as I saved them off my pc thinking I would lose them .. well now I have ! 

Thank you for all my   dances .. Tina that was so cool..how do you make them go across the page like that! that almost deserved a   but got a   again this morning .. still no nasty   as yet ..but sure that will follow shortly.. just hope it is not like last time when I couldn't leave the house due to flooding every half an hr!   at least when I am at work I have something to keep my mind off it a bit.. but if I can't leave the house - as much as I feel like hibernating at that time ..it doesn't do me any good. 

I did a clear blue digital and in some ways it is easier to know rather than spend half an hr kidding yourself there is an imaginery line there .. it was ridiculous how many times I looked at the other ones earlier in the week.. 

I hope it will happen for me one day .. cos I really want to be a Mum   feel like my body is playing tricks on me ..but know I have got to stay  

Thank you so much for being such truly lovely wonderful people ..who have helped keep me sane (well partly) who all deserve to be Mums so much .. if I could grant you all that wish I would right this minute xxx 
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Cat, I'm really sorry you got a bfn. I hope your   isn't too bad hun. Look after yourself and just relax at home.


Tina xx


----------



## katherine1907

Cat - sorry its a BFN - hope AF doesnt mess you around too much.

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Guys ..AF hasn't arrived as yet .. so not sure what is going on


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

I must explain, I was being naughty about Jamie Oliver and referring to his lisp by saying that he spits in his food.    I am naughty! I'm sure he's a very nice person and is doing great things, but he's on tv so much he just irritates me now. 

Tulip, I do like fresh tuna, but swordfish is my favourite. I love John Dory too. Actually had kippers for breakfast for the first time in years last weekend, and they were gorgeous. But I do love squid and other seafood too, so I certainly won't go hungry when I'm there. I love what your DH said about Jamie Oliver - saying he has a nice camper van sounds like code for something rude!    

Cat, just keep in your mind that I tested 14 days after ov and got BFN, so don't dispair just yet. Aldo I found when I tested in the early hours it was far weaker than testing when I got up in the morning. Good luck, hope you were just testing too early.  

 to you other lovely girls. Did anyone used to watch Father Ted? Do you remember the 'Lovely Girls' competition? There's actually a Father Ted convention on in Ireland this weekend which just sounds mad (hide nuns and seek, hunt the Father Jack, etc.  ) - would have loved to go to that.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening everyone!

A Father Ted convention    Sounds fab    Used to love watching it and caught a few episodes when flicking through the channels a few days ago - th one where they went into Eurovision and the one where Father Dougal has a rabbit, then the house becomes overrun with rabbits and father Jack starts doing nudie sleepwalking      so funny!

Phew, am so relieved to hear that Jamie Oliver isn't intentionally spitting into peoples food  

Cat - So sorry about your BFN    Your last AF sounds like hell and if she does have to show her head I really hope its not so bad this time.

Sukie - Your cats are gorgeous, fab piccies as well!

Hellooooo Tulip, Katherine, Tina and anyone else I have very rudely missed   hope you are all okay  

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Matty .. it was pretty nasty .. but could have been because the one before that was the shortest and lightest of my life .. only 2 days.. so fingers crossed if it does arrive it won't be too bad .. I am thinking positive   I have been reading people's 2ww diaries and I have had symptoms of a few of the   diaries ... that would be sooooo great if I got a   on Sunday .. but got to keep my feet on the ground  

I saw the rabbits father ted episode that was hilarious.. shame he died so young .. we could have still been watching him now. 

Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry to hear it was a bfn hun, I know how you feel well we all do let's hope it was too early      xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Sending you some    Cat



wouldloveababycat said:


> I saw the rabbits father ted episode that was hilarious.. shame he died so young .. we could have still been watching him now.


I know, it sounds bad but my firts reaction when I heard he had died was "oh no, no more Father Ted"  

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty I think I thought exactly the same ..before   thinking ooh the poor man he wasn't even very old..but that is credit to how funny he was. 

Thanks Tulip   Yeah still no sign of the nasty wicked witch ..nutty knicker checker ..checking out 
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

*DRINK, DRINK, DRINK, DRINK, DRINK, DRINK!!!!!!!*

I would swear but best not I will get my hand slapped dh and I love father Ted, it is so funny I bet the convention is a funny experience... I would love to go! I totally agree Matty, Cat... very sad and so tragic!!

Sukie (Tayna I agree it does suit you hun, I always want to say and never do but your wedding dress is gorgeous): What cutie's!!! 

Rosie: I should of spotted the cow poo shouldn't I, I am a little slow  I thought it was strange!!!  no nothing rude  just boring, dh loves camper vans!!! 

Tilda:  for the scan   

Well I am on cd 37 and still no sign, getting soooo fed up now I know I aren't preg so just want to get started with the clomid...  Hi to all you lovely lassies (sorry I haven't put names again but I daren't incase I leave anyone out )

Love Tulip... ps:As we are saying my real name is Kelly not tulip incase you didn't quess  xxx


----------



## tulip1411

..nutty knicker checker .. Cat every time you put this it makes me laugh


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I thought your name was Tulip   is that your favourite flower then hun?

I love Poppy as a girls name .. Poppy Grace ..soo sweet. 

I like to make you    we need something to keep us sane on these   drugs ! 

Not nothing to be seen in the nutty knicker checker check                                 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hows it going,

Cat and Tulip Thanks for the complaments on me and my cats 
yep it was a professional we where having family photos done at our house and since the cats were strolling around we got them done too.
Heres one of me and Glen sorry I can't make it smaller!










Tulip(Kelly) very pretty name have you tested again?
Cat Good luck for Sunday hope there is a little bean growing in there for you x
How are you doing Matty?
Hi Kathrine, Rosie, Tina and all you other lovely girlie's


----------



## tulip1411

Oh Tanya what a lovely photo...   you really look a lovely couple, it's nice to put a face to a name well to dh  !!!  No I haven't tested again, feeling a bit negative about it I aren't showing any symptoms well except for been tired all the time and weeing for England thats it. No sore boobs or constipation infact the opposite (sorry tmi!!)... I have had cramps now for about well since cd12 ish I think my body is playing tricks on me   

cat, yeah love tulips sad ain't it the only name I could think of!! I like Poppy too, my dsd middle name is grace i like that too.  I have always said Max for a boy and don't laugh but Juliette or Francesca for a girl..


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh  Tulip (Kelly) they are nice names too .. wow another nice pic ..everyone has such lovely piccies ..so you have the sh*ts do you hun ..   .. poor you that is not nice  

It's funny cos I normally suffer badly with MET   but have been just the opposite on this cycle .. wierd eh ! 

Yeah I could have a little bean .. a baked one ..with all the hot flushes I have been having   ..hey I have all my clothes on tonight    .. Mmm I didn't this morning tho when I logged on    good job you sleeping beauties were all in     

How can you resist testing hun ?? I would have had to have tested by now .. it might be all you need to bring the damm   on so at least you can start the next cycle .. or it might be  
with all the positive fluffy dances we have been doing who knows .. I am expecting at least a miracle this weekend  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think I have Obsessive compulsive rounding up disorder .. cos if I see someone with odd bubbles I have to round them up     

Is that another side effect of the   drugs do you think.. I have never had this problem before  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can someone give me 3 more bubbles it is bugging me and I can't round them up myself     I am turning into a nutty knicker checker big style .. emphasis on the nutty !!  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Tulip Lots of people have no real symptoms and get a BFP   

Cat I have a disliking to odd numbers too and do the same    I'll blow em

What are you dh's names?

I'd choose Daneil for a boy and Jessica for a girl


----------



## tulip1411

there ya go feel better now   I did test hun on cd32and a bfn!!!


----------



## tulip1411

mine's Matthew..    

hope you don't mind me asking but what jobs do you all do? Gosh I am nosy


----------



## Guest

Thats a nice name too Matthew and Kelly ahhh. I work in a nursery with children I'm second in charge, gotta go speak soon x


----------



## tulip1411

like the names tanya, they are cute... you imagine cute babies   Yeah but have you thought Matthew Kelly!!!!    We once split up and I couldn't watch stars in ya eyes without crying.... how sad!!  

cat, the pic isn't mine hun it's sukie and dh!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I know the pic isn't yours hun..bit of a giveaway having Sukie (Tanya)  in the picture   .. thank you for blowing me big fat bubbles ..Sukie glad I am not the only   in the house   rounding things up.. 

I like Zachary for a boys name.. ahhh I used to be a Nursery Nurse Sukie .. now I work in a Children's Complaints role for Social Services .supporting children who want to complain etc.. complete change of role .. I have never had a job I enjoyed as much as I did working directly with kids tho..just found it very hard when I first found out I had pcos as the Drs were so negative .. that was the Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital ..or whatever it is called ..it was a long time ago now..but they were horrible   and gave me no support at all ..just more or less said go away and forget the idea and change your life plans!!! 

Right I am off to bed I think ..although not that tired seeing as I was up at 3.30am this morning ! 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

its a 9 ... I can't have a 9   ..ok who is teasing me now  

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Just a very, very quick one from me girls. I've given you all a 7 at the end of your bubbles, as it's meant to be lucky.  

Rosie. xxx

P.S. LOVE Father Ted - I have them all on DVD.


----------



## Guest

Not 9 anymore them horrible people I'll go   them for you! I love working with the kiddies.

Tulip Talking about Matthew Kelly I'm Tanya Kelly! (my married name)


----------



## Rosie P

wouldloveababycat said:


> I think I have Obsessive compulsive rounding up disorder .. cos if I see someone with odd bubbles I have to round them up
> 
> Cat x


Cat, have you ever watched Monk? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm off to bed so good night and sweet dreams x


----------



## Guest

........... and I forgot to say I hope the   stays away for you all x


----------



## Rosie P

Night Sukie. Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411

hiya ladies,

I hope you are all having a lovly weekend,  I have just come back from a 1st birthday party (my niece on dh's side) I was playing musical statues and pass the balloon I am like a big kid!!    Is anyone doing anything nice? I am off to a friends with my bestfriend tonight a sort of housewarming..   I am looking forward to it, I haven't had a drink for agers I am such a cheap date... two glasses a wine and I am   


Rosie: thanks... lets hope it works... come on number 7!!!


Tayna: Thats sounds like a lovely job... I too love children!!!


Cat: I work for Social Services too, but I work with the supported living service for people with Learning Disabilities.. I am a support worker.   I hope the witch hasn't arrived a stay away AF dance for you, I hope I do it right because I want to get it to move!!! I go on I know..  

          


Hello to everyone else, Have you all sent off for a free 'guide to infertility' it's on the home page.  Our's came today and it is really good... Hope you all have a   weekend
Love Kelly x


----------



## nicniclee

Hello girls havnt been around lately because I have been busy    couldnt believe it the other day I was supposed 2b ovulating on Tuesday but not much sign well a little maybe so have been having lots of   did the OVP on Thursday and found 2 strong lines so was amazed that maybe all this time have been stopping 2 early so have carried on since Thursday well not constant   still got 2days 2 go   DH has just poured me a large glass of wine and is again cooking me a lovely meal I am so lucky 2 have a DH like him 
So heres 2 lots of    this month for all us girls 

Cat - how u feeling ?? xxx
Rosie - hope ur feeling a little more chilled xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Everyone ..sorry not been on here today..missed you all   ..been busy being a crafty person today..made about 20 cards of one sort or another ...very therapeutic ..well got  another negative this morning but still no   have been peeing for England all day and felt icky again .. it is driving me   cos you would think with the symptoms I could be pregnant and there appears to be no sign of AF at all .. but convinced my body is just playing tricks on me .. if I still get a negative on Monday .. I don't know what to do .. cos they gave me Provera to make AF come if I needed it ..but how do you know how long to leave it .. presumably if I have not had AF within a week and still get a negative test then it should be ok to take it shouldn't it? .. I don't want to waste 2 months like I had to at the start of taking clomid as my period was delayed for so long!

Kelly I lurve the dance .. should keep the damm witch away ..not sure if it will make me pregnant tho lol..

Rosie .. I am not that bad honest ! he is a little odd isn't he .. good at catching criminals tho..hey maybe Northamptonshire Police should take him on .. they didn't manage to find out who stole my car ..Monk would have done..

A 7 ahhhh   not a 7 ..its a scary odd number!   hope it brings you all lots of luck x 

I am being taken out for breakfast tomorrow for a treat .. and will do yet another test .. obsessive compulsive pregnancy testing   well until the witch arrives there is hope    

Hope you all have a lovely weekend .. and hope you are all ok ..have not yet read through all what you have been gassing about today  
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Cat, where to in Northampton do you live? I live in Duston. Is your AF regular? What is the longest that you usually have to wait before AF arrives. Go and see you GP and ask them to do a pregnancy test for you before you take your Provera if it will put your mind at rest. I've still got my  for you hun.

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Tina .. I live in Abington area .. I am coming over to Duston tomorrow to see one of my bestest friends in the whole wide world Mother of my only god son (I have 3 god-daughters)  we are all going out for breakfast ..so guess I should be going to bed...have got carried away reading posts on here.. 

My last two cycles have been 28 and 31 days and the one before that was really long .. about 8wks ! they had settled into a pattern of about 30-32 days before that..since I lost some weight it seemed to make them a bit more regular..also the metformin helped I think. 

Is your hubby away at the moment in the Army ? 
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry it's a me post ladies but just wondering what you girls advice me
Do you think I should ring my consultant tomorrow and ask them what to do because no sign of af and it's cd39 Cat how long were your periods before the clomid hun? (have a nice breakfast   

sorry again for the me post, I will catch up properley later promise x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi   Tulip .. they were about 31/32 days on average ..last month at 28 was pretty short for me.. yes I would phone the hospital ..as I wasted two months and then when I finally went back they said ooh you should have phoned we could have given you something to make you have your period ..why they don't tell you that before I don't know .. cos they must know that it bu**ers up some people's cycles  

I am starting to wonder if I ovulate later cos although the consultant said they looked as if they would pop at any time .. (follicles that is!) how do they know ? cos they can go on and get bigger can't they ..is there any guarantee what size they are before you ovulate .. I wish they had offered me the test to check that I do ovulate cos the opk's don't seem to work for me .. wonder if my GP would do this as I am not due back at the hospital until May..they just want me to carry on as the Clomid is making me produce follicles.. if I don't ovulate what would happen to the follicles ..am I being thick here  
would it have shown up on the next cycles scans if I hadn't ovulated ..cos the follicle has to go somewhere doesn't it ! 

I had two good follicles one at 23.8 and one at 19.6 this time ..just looked through my booklet and all the symptoms I have had could have been the Clomid..   .. feel grumpy today .. might go and snuggle up and hibernate  

Good Luck with it Tulip .. and we don't mind you doing a me post that is what we are here for   to try and  
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi cat,

It's a small world hun, No dh isn't away with the army at the moment. He goes to Iraq in may for 3 months at the end of the rugby season. Hope you enjoyed your breakfast. 

Have you spoken to your consultant yet? Perhaps they might be able to give you some advice. I'm sending you       

Hi Tulip, it might be a good idea to phone your consultant and see what they say. I'm sending you loads of       


Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Tina you are not married to Budge are you ?


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday much. I went over to see my mum in Blackpool and my gran was there and mum made a gorgeous Scouse (like hot pot) for lunch, and she told my gran she'd used her recipe and my gran kept saying 'well mine was never like that' - oh dear  , I thought it was lovely anyway and had loads and then brought the rest back in a tupperware  . Then last night we had lovely Beef Wellington (without the pate) from M&S - yummy! And a packet of munchies as we got a DVD.

Hope he lucky number 7s are going to work for you girls.  

Nicniclee, I'm feeling much more chilled now thank you. I did another test this morning and it came up straight away, so I feel very positive about the pee test I have to take into my doctors tomorrow. All that BMS sounds very positive - sounds like you've given yourselves the best chance this cycle.  

Cat, I suppose it could be possible you ov'd later than you thought. But I also understand you don't want to waste time.   Tricky, but maybe leave it another week, test again and then if still BFN take the meds to bring on AF. I just really hope you're testing too early.  
Are you sure you're not as bad as Monk?   He's great, I'm so sad that the last series seems to have ended so quickly. Shame he couldn't come over the Northampton and find your car. My sister and her boyfriend live in Towcester, so we quite ofter go down to see them.

Tulip, sorry you're waiting for AF still too.   Do you think you may have ov'd later than you thought? I think the longest my cycle has been on Clomid was about 45 days. Before Clomid though my longest was 188 days. Maybe you should do the same, leave it a week, test again and then if still BFN take something to bring it on.

That darn    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh Towcester is not far away .. unless you are walking then its quite a long way    your food sounds delish .. I could just eat and eat at the moment .. think it is called comfort eating .. I might nip to the corner shop and get something yummy ..cos starting to get peckish again after my lovely breakfast. 

Cat


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Cat, yes I am. Do you follow the Rugby?

Tina xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. They have a lovely little Italian restaurant they take us to in Towcester, can't remember the name of it though. I literally go from not hungry to starving in about 20 minutes, it's bizarre! 

How weird that you tow know eachother!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh yes I lurve the Rugby.. I am a huge Saints fan .. was reading about your hubby only yesterday in a Saints programme..how small a world we live in .. he is a real task master your hubby  

I have had many a pleasurable afternoon watching them all roll around in the mud .. Ben has a rather nice bum ..my SIL and I have a Ben chant   but actually I love watching ALL of them roll around in the mud he he ! 

Bet you have great fun then ..if you like Rugby that is ..I am a bit of a blokie and love Rugby, Motor-racing .. I don't even mind the odd game of footie but prefer oval balls!  

 COME ON YOU SAINTS   ... WICKED WIN YESTERDAY BY THE WAY !!! we watched it on sky .. I was holding my breath at the end .. 

I don't know him Rosie personally but he is a legend down the Rugby club..  

I have found someone else that I know on here too ..spooky!  
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Cat,     He will blush when I show him what you have wrote   I couldn't go to the match and watched it at home too. Me and ds were screaming at the telly too. My throat was sore after. It was such a close game.

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tina.. happy to make him blush .. 

Ooh the Italian restaurant sounds lovely Rosie .. you will have to find out what it is called for me as my Parents live out closer to that way so would be a good place to take them ..especially as my Dad doesn't like Pasta ..and he is in our bad books at the moment .. !!   

It's no good I must go hunter gathering and go and find a cow to bring home to eat   or actually I could eat a horse !  

God these drugs really do make you barmy!

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bet your son loves it Tina .. x


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, I'll try and find out. They do lovely fish dishes and steak there too. We also went to a fab place called the Butchers Arms once in Greens Norton, Towcester and it was lovely. My sister's boyf told us that the owner was Manuel's dad off Fawlty Towers though   - and I told people that at work, and he was fibbing to me. 

I feel so sleepy, I may go for a lie down.

Speak to you all later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Must try and find your tuna recipe Rosie cos I fancy making it for tea .. hope you are having a lovely sleep.  I have stocked up on brazil nuts ..good for implantation! .. a great big lovely bar of galaxy chocolate (every time I see that woman with one on the advert I think ..YES thats what I need a secret stash of galaxy !

I got some ovaltine for my bedtime drink ..hopefully it will beat the insommnia and I am fed up of milk and honey every night  .. oh and the soup to go with the tuna .. so really healthy NOT!

Couldn't find the cow or the horse tho..  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I see someone has sneakily put a 7 at the end of my bubbles again   .. argh odd number ..odd number alert !   but if it is Lucky then perhaps I will have to put up with it ....cos I need lots of that lovely lucky stuff       

  

Cat x


----------



## sarahstewart

Cat - I am ex-clomid chick and was loitering over here   and noticed your bubble dilema so I rounded them up for you... 

I drink ovaltine every night and find it really helps me sleep....it also has loads of vits including folic acid in it.

Love 

Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sarah    thank you for putting me out of my odd number fix  .. I am sure it will change later in the day as sneaky people exist around here  

How are you Sarah?

I am quite proud of myself as have just whipped up a chickpea curry - very healthy .. but people might want to stand well clear tomorrow    

Cat x


----------



## sarahstewart

good thanks am currently down regging for my first IUI    Mmmm chick peas....oops yes you might want to warn people  

Good luck for testing.....sending you lots of positive vibes    

Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOoh down regging sounds complicated .. bet you get even worse   side effects than the clomid .. wishing you lots of      may you get a   before you know it.  
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

What a small world we live in how strange to find 2 people you know on ff!!  

Thank you all for the advice but guess what, I have just been for a wee and the old witch is here.. without any warning at all   aah but now I have terrible tummy ache even though I am so light (sorry tmi again!!  ) do I include today as cd1 or tomorrow

Rosie, I hope you are having lovely zzzzzz hun x 

Sarah, Hi and good luck with your down regging!!!  

Tina, sounds like your dh is a hunk hun...      how are you?

Matty, sukie, nic and all you wonderful people  
Love Kelly xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Kelly .. sorry the old   has arrived  ...and sorry it is painful too..I have been getting more twinges this evening .so maybe she is coming to visit me tomorrow ..   

I think if you are really light and don't come on until the evening they often say count the next day as day 1 .. 

Sending you lots and lots of                      for this cycle hun x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening everyone .. I have just been looking at my dates ..and I am not due on until tomorrow!!!!  ..as my last few cycles were 31 days not 28 not sure why I had 28 in my brain   ..I think it must have been from a cycle when I did not ovulate.. so there really might still be a ray of hope        

I know what is done is done ..but would appreciate any positive vibes you can send me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I feel quite emotional ..x 
Feeeeel a dance coming on  
          

           
        
      

            

           
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls
Kelly I'm sorry you got your A/f here lots of luck for your new cycle        

Cat you master chief hopfully not naked!

Just got on and Dh is chucking me off for a min to do some work


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Sukie .. he is a meany ..   work on a sunday night outrageous   How has your day been?

Yes chick pea curry very nice it was too.    there might be severe wind warnings tomorrow ..have you heard the news !   

NO I was fully clothed..and now am half clothed as was about to go to bed for an early night to watch t.v. 

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Cat,

Good luck for tomorrow hun, I have got my  for you. I'm sending you loads of       

                                 

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tina they are sooo cool ..I will have to upgrade next month as I want moving dancing people.. thanks for your support it means so much  
Cat x


----------



## Tina xx

Any time hun, are you watching most haunted tonight?

Tina xx


----------



## Guest

Cat Yes I'll watch out for the wind and hope that the wind doesn't travel this far! Briget Jones is on now  

I've been having what feels a bit like period pains but it's way too early for that, either that or I'm getting the runs  

Tina Hope you are well

Kelly thanks for the tip non the book on the home page I've just ordered it 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Tina xx

Hi sukie, hope you are feeling better soon. I'm sending you all a <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F67%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tina xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tina


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes hope your bottom doesn't do naughty things     runs are not fun! 

Just watched recovery on BBC1 (think that is what it was called) .. ahhh soo moving .. my neighbour has a head injury and I recognised so many things in him .. excellent acting! 

Forgot Bridget was on .. hey I have some Bridget Pants    .. huge big things that are really really comfy .. so when you guys are in your comfy slob out outfits .. I am in my comfy slob out pants     they are great for AF weeks when you need something to keep heavy duty maximum MEGA PADS ON! Last time I was tempted to cut up nappies they would have been cheaper than the amount of ST's I was getting thro!! so the big comfort pants were great  

Right just had my ovaltine ..off to bed now .. Night ladies .. sweet dreams .. x


----------



## sarahstewart

Cat - just gatecrashing again to find out if there is any news


----------



## Tina xx

Good morning girls. I hope you are all ok.

Cat - any news yet hun? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F29%255F107v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Hope you haven't had to much wind 

Sukie - Hope you are feeling better









Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

again ..but still no   it is driving me      

Could it still be too early if due on today ? Rosie you had yours the day after you were due didn't you ?? ... I don't feel like I normally do when due on .. but is that because I am analysing how I feel more.. I keep getting sharp twinges but nothing like the   brings as that if anything is more of an dull ache. 

Guess all I can do is wait a few days and if no   then I will retest.. 

Picking my car up in about an hr ..hurray! 

Thanks for all your support ..again ..I can't say it enough ..you lot keep me sane  
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Cat.   sorry it was BFN again. I actually worked out last night that AF usually came (well spotting) 11 or 12 days after ov, so I was 3 or 4 days late when I got my first BFP. I didn't feel at all like AF was on her way. Must have been late implantation. It's not over until the fat   cackles!

Good luck with your car.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies - hope you had a good weekend 

Hey Cat - sorry it was a BFN for you hun 

Sukie - how are you feeling - hope its a little better?

Tulip - sorry AF got you - they do say if AF appears after 3pm that day count the next day as day 1 - sorry its probabley a bit late now

Yesterday AF appeared for me      without having to take the tablets the clinic had sent me. So finally after 67 days, I can get on with another cycle. Went for a day 2 scan today and the cyst has gone so its time for the   pills this evening 

Hello Tina, Rosie, Tilda and everyone else  

x


----------



## Guest

Cat Sorry you got another BFN hope it's just too early.  So you've got your car now!!!!!!!! It didn't come to anything with the runs sort of pains, but still getting like A/f pains   . My (.)(.)'s have been sore for a few days but thats not unusual, just getting the pains this early is odd maybe I'm getting the A/f early from the clomid.  

Kathrine Glad you can get started on your next cycle 

Hugs and kisses to all you other clomid girls x
Sukie


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya all,

Cat a *massive*  hun.. It drives you mad I know what our body does when ttc, but hey it aint over yet the  hasn't arrived yet                             

Sukie: Sore (.)(.) sounds  even though it's normal hun it's a sign.. I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!! x

Katherine: glad to hear you can get started hun, good luck!!  

I bet you are all snuggled up in bed..  I cant sleep I have terrible  pains I am so damn heavy now... I am considering the nappies also cat  I rang the hospital today to tell them that af arrived and they said they couldn't fit me in this month for my scans..  but later on they rang back and told me they wanted to give me different cd scans this time.. I am having one cd12 and cd19 so could fit me in .. Sorry girls a 'me' post again but can someone tell me what they will tell me from these, will it tell me roughly the day I ov?  and a  to all you other wonderful ladies   Tina, Rosie, Tilda, Sarah and anyone I have missed! (Sorry if I have I am )

love Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone   .. yes I am now officially mobile again yipee !        

Still no   getting more and more swollen on my lower stomach .. so maybe I will explode soon !   

Have had such a busy day ..worked this morning ..then had to sort car out insurance ..tax etc and pick the car up ..then I helped my friend move house .. and then this evening I went to my Mums as she was having a Pampered Chef party and I had to pick another friend up to go to that .. . so busy busy busy.. which has kept me sane I think today.. tried not to lift too much stuff just in case I have a miracle bean .. but probably not ..not this month anyway..     ... still onwards and upwards .. 

I am going to see the Saints play at the weekend ..yipee !! I didn't get a season ticket this year as with paying for treatment and the baby fund etc etc thought I had better cut down a bit ..but have missed going to every game .. so really pleased to be going ..as love to watch those lovely men rolling around in that mud ..   ...  
 Come on You Saints  

Hi kelly Sorry you are suffering hun .. I had a day 12 scan and they told me I was about to ovulate ..so it might not be too bad hun.. they can often see quite a lot and predict what will happen.. wishing you huge lots of               for this cycle hun x 

I missed talking to everyone today ..hope you are all ok  
hopefully chat with you all tomorrow x 
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

hello missus is it only us who are dirty stop up's hun!!


----------



## tulip1411

sorry I am on a roll now... although you may have gone to get some zzzzz's glad to hear you have a new car   ... and have you had time to wee, drink and eat today if so how   I really have my fingers Xed for you hun for   xxx Oh and I watched recovery too, I cried my eyes out I am a right softy aren't I enjoyed it though!! x

Ps: I hope the saints win for you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thanks Sweetie ..yes it is just up being dirty stop ups I think .. actually I have hardly drunk anything today until tonight (very bad !) have drank a fair amount tonight tho.. and only a tiny bit of red wine .. 

Thank you for your lovely boogie dances .. maybe there is a miracle bean in there ..or maybe not ..but hey I will cope whatever for another cycle .. I might go   again ..but who else would provide the entertainment If I didn't   

So are you on the moody pills at the moment hun ? 

Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

no it is tomorrow I become the   oh and I luvve red wine!!!   EMAIL ME A GLASS PLEASE  

just realised ROSIE how did it go at Dr's? 

XX


----------



## tulip1411

Anyway best go and see if I can sleep    Night Night


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Coming right up Kelly         well if you can't have a drink when the    has arrived when can you !!! 

Night night hun .. do you want me to mail you some huggies too ? I have some spare ..  
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

yes please!!


Night hope you sleep also x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just quickly checking in as I feel terrible today. Woke up at 5.30am feeling so sick I couldn't move and then couldn't get back to sleep. Still feel sick now, but I'm not complaining - I'm very grateful for it.



tulip1411 said:


> no it is tomorrow I become the  oh and I luvve red wine!!!  EMAIL ME A GLASS PLEASE
> 
> just realised ROSIE how did it go at Dr's?
> 
> XX


Tulip, thanks for asking hun. I just took the pee sample in yesterday, but they said the results may be back this afternoon so I'll give them a call later. I won't be going to see him until Friday though, but it's Tuesday now, so not too much longer!  Hope your AF pains have gone now. 

Hope you are all well girlies, and you're enjoying your new car Cat. Must get my  into gear and get mine sold!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Rosie - I hope you feel a bit better soon - Like you say you are so grateful to get it, because its a good sign, but it is the pits. There are lots of things you could try - I hope you find one that works for you. The only thing that really helped me were those travel sickness bands you can get from the chemist and hot cross buns in the morning. Try to get some more sleep if you can too because tiredness can sometimes make it a little worst.  

x


----------



## Rosie P

Thank you Katherine. Think I'll give the hot cross buns a try!   I'm fancying some supernoodles, but we have none in. Actually I lie, we do but they are at the back of the cupboard and I'm sure are really out of date.

My mum just sent us a lovely bouquet of flowers and now I can't stop  . I think I'm an emotional wreck again today.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

You are allowed to be an emotional wreck - Flowers how lovely, they always cheer me up especially when it is so miserable outside. mmmmmmmm supernoodles sound great, shame they're not in date, but anything with lots of carbs would help. 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh sorry to hear you are feeling rough Rosie   ..tis a good sign though of increasing hormones .. the hot cross buns def sound a good idea ..can I do that even if I am not pregnant    ..pleeese let me  

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. 

Katherine, well it took me over an hour to decide what to have and I ended up with a low fat cheese toastie on multiseed bread with coleslaw, at quarter past 3!   Feel a bit better now.

Cat, thanks hun. Hot Cross buns will surely help with anything, so yes you should have some!   I will let you.

Well I rang the doctors and the result was back and it was...positive. So not really surprised, although relieved as I had convinced myself that despite all the ones I'd done being +ive, theirs would come back -ive  

So will trot along there as directed on Friday morning.

Got my lovely Pushka curled up next to me on the couch, so happier now.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

You Ladies always make me feel so hungry - glad the sandwich did its job and made you feel better. Wonderful news about your result  . Now pop your feet up, hopefully you can convince DH to pamper you a little this evening.  Good Luck for Friday.

Cat - I havent been able to touch hot cross buns since I was pregnant - must have overdone them slightly  

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thats ok Katherine ..we will have your share of Hot Cross Buns      .. I know a few people who have used those travel sickness bands to good effect for morning sickness so well worth a try Rosie  

I have just cooked that tuna dish you put on here Rosie .. well I think I have I did it with mushroom soup as couldn't remember if it was mushroom flavour it needed   ..but it was more mushroomy than I remembered it   ..I ate it but might try it with another condensed type soup.. it might be my taste buds up the creek! but I didn't like it much as toooo mushroomy!!  

Still no       ... I have decided I am going to test tomorrow as I have some very early pregnancy tests now that the hospital use so if that is negative then I am going to start on the Provera on thursday if still no   ..at least I feel like I am doing something positive then.. 

Hi Everyone ...   ..have you had a good day ? 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi  

Rosie Glad you got the results back rather than having to wait around for them, hope the sickness passes soonx

Cat Hope you get a   tomorrow . Happy motoring x

Tulip Hope the pains are gone and you get an early night tonight x

Well the a/f pains have been going all day and have had some brown spotting so I think the witch is on her way! 

Hi to all the girls I missed  x 

Sukie


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,


Can I join you all? I am on day 8 now on my first cycle of only Clomid, had 5 natural IUI, nothing so thought I had nothing to loose in trying Clomid, except my mind  . I feel okay on it this time, took it with IUI when I was trying for my DS when I had bad headaches and mood swings!!! Well looking forward to getting to know you all.



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S Taking 100mg from day 2-5 so close to ovulation!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Leighanne
Welcome to the thread I hope you find it as much of a comfort/ support and entertainment as I have 
Good luck on this cycle x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Leighanne ..   welcome to the nutty knicker checking club   .. everyone welcome to join   you will get a lot of support on here for your   nuttier days   and lots of positive vibes sent your way             

Good Luck for this cycle hun ..will do a maiden dance for you for your first cycle on here                                   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie ...  ..how are you today ?


----------



## tulip1411

I am a dirty stop up once again   It is the only spare 5min's I have had all day and I couldn't go to bed without reading up... you girls are my lifeline you keep me sane (well almost  ) I cant imagine ttc without being able to come on here and chat to you all   I just want to say thank you!!! It must be the Clomid and af I am all emotional  

Leighanne, welcome to the mad house only joking I wish you lots of luck with this cycle  

Sukie: Oh that damn   curse her, I hope it is good spotting hun because it can be a sign for a bfp I have my fingers crossed for you xxx

Cat:   I hope you have been buzzing around in your car today like the   good luck for testing tomorrow!!   Ps: where do you get your pg tests from, because I would like to buy in bulk?

Rosie: Awww   you poor thing feeling so sick that you feel unable to move, I know you aren't moaning but that cannot be nice. They say if you get really bad sickness it's a sign of a multi-pregnacy so that would be nice, twin beans eh! I really hope it does ease for you and get plenty of rest lady   and how nice of your mum bless her   (it's something my mum would do to)

Hello to Katherine, Tina and everyone else (sorry if I have missed your name I am rubbish!!) Thanks girls, af pains alot better.  
love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

I have just noticed the star sign symbol's


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,

Thanks for the nice welcome!!! I don't know if it is the Clomid but I lost the plot yesterday at work, my job is very stressful as I do a fulltime job in part time hours!!! So I decided enough is enough and went on the sick!!! I am now going to try and chill, get my head sorted.



Catch you all later
Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne ..sounds like a good idea giving yourself a bit of time off .. I have been in that situation several times and it is not nice when work is that stressful.  

 Tulip, Rosie, Sukie, Katherine, Tina .. everylybody 

Sorry I wasn't there to keep you company last night Tulip .. I was having a lovely soak in the tub.. 

Well still no   ..I decided to do a test tomorrow instead of today .. as would feel more confident in the response then ..otherwise I will only end up doing another one anyway!!  

I will have to get my prescription of clomid sorted out later today.. ready to start again ! 

Rosie ..how are you feeling today hun?  

I have had a busy day today and off to do minutes this afternoon for a very dull meeting ..so might end up asleep !!  

Anyway my lovelies ..hope you are all well and that if you have AF it is not too horrible  

Sukie ..did yours come hun ? Hope it was implantation spotting instead    

Chat to you later if you are all about xx
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Leighanne    and welcome  I am on Day 4 now so not far behind you. Take it easy and put your feet up, you sound like you need a rest. I dont blame you for going on the sick - hope you are feeling better being away from it all.

Cat -good luck for testing tomorrow - I hope you get some good news    - 

Sukie - I hope AF stays away for you and the spotting is a good sign.

Tulip - glad AF pains have eased for you 

Rosie - How are you feeling today?

Nothing to report from me - still taking the pills and so far feel fine. Hopefully those hot flushes will stay away this cycle. 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Katherine .. I have been hot flushing like nobodies business this month.. makes me feel menopausal!

Right off to do some work now !
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Not feeling bad today thanks, just a little tired. Did have some (sorry for TMI  ) brown blood like stuff when I wiped before, and although I know it's quite common, have decided to take it easy today and not go out. I have some work to do now so will have to buzz off in a minute, but will be back later.


Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Rosie - you just keep your feet up and take it very easy

x


----------



## max_8579

Only 4pounds to go then i can start clomid,appointment with consultant 13/03/07.fingers crossed.xx


----------



## katherine1907

Max thats wonerful news - Glad to see the weight loss is still continuing, keep up the very good work 

x


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Well nothing to talk about really had a boring day,   team meetings etc at work   Glad to hear you are all fine and Rosie glad to hear the sickness has eased hun!! Cat   I did miss you last night, glad to hear AF still not arrived!!   Welcome max.. wishing you lots of luck and well done with the dieting!!!   Leighanne I don't blame you put your feet up and rest   and   to Katherine, sukie, tina... and everyone!

I have noticed that since taking the clomid my af is so light now, I had one day of full on bleeding (sorry tmi again!) and now hardly anything it's wonderful!!!      I was just wondering girls but the last time I took Clomid I had a scan at cd10 and it showed 7 follies but none where of a good size ( I think 2 where bit better than rest) just wondering if you have any advice on getting them eggs bigger... old wifes tales or is that silly?   Is it normal to produce this amount? sorry ladies if I am pain for asking loads of 'me' questions   Also my bloods were only 22?? Is that normal also   

Love Kelly xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Thanks Katherine. I've been keeping my feet up all day even though I've had quite a bit of work to do, it seems like it's eased off now.

Max that's great news. 4lb should come off in no time. 

Kelly, I know metformin can help egg quality, but obviously your consultant would have to deem that suitable for you. Lots of IVF girls swear by lots of protein to improve egg quality, so maybe getting plenty of chicken, fish and meat and drinking milk in the days leading up to your scan. Good luck!

Hope everyone else is well.

Cat, how are you hun? 

 to anyone else I've forgotten.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Rosie ... Kelly..Katherine...Max ..Sukie ..Tina ..and everyone else   

I am good thanks Rosie .. still no   I think she has gone on vacation!!   Or perhaps I offended her calling her a b*tchwoman! 

Will do my test tomorrow .. don't think I am pregnant tho as don't feel it .. have decided I am going to wait a week before taking Provera to see if I come on naturally .. as would rather that .. and then will take it if not. (This may be cos I am dreading the blob coming..after last time!) 

I went Tesco shopping tonight with my car with the big boot to fit lots of food in .. actually went with a list so hopefully I can put a few meals together for a change ..usually I end up with the vital ingredient missing .. I had smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels for tea ..delish ..it was low fat phili .. but still nice and creamy. 

It is quiet on here today .. no one on her gossiping     and   being generally mad ! so guess it is up to me  

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

        Thanks for the support rosie and kathrine,it keeps me going.I cant believe its less than 2wks untill my appointment,i thought time would drag but it hasnt.Im really excited but worried at the same time.Im scared that im getting my hopes too high.

        Hope your feeling ok rosie,take it easy and good luck for friday.

                Hello to everyone else,hope your all well.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ..sorry to hear about the brown stuff it is horrible to have worries like that ..but it is surprisingly common for lots of women who carry on fine otherwise .. but really feel for you as know that I would worry   
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

It is so quiet on here... Hope everyone is too busy doing rudies!    
Dh has just rang me to ask me to go on the internet and look up tips to boost his   He is taking it all very seriously this time, sometimes we forgot how it affects them well I do. As I talk openly all the time to him but he finds that hard.  But the other day he said to me I am pining for a baby with you.. bless him   So any tips girls?

Cat: Ark you and your new car...   You cool woman       for testing!

Rosie: Thank you for the advice!!! I hope you are feeling ok today and let us know how it goes tomorrow xx
and I ditto Cat hun  

Max: wishing you lots of luck!!!    

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all ok!  

Love Kelly xx


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

I am just popping on quickley to see how you all are. Rosie how are you today?

Cat   for testing.

Tulip dont know if this will help with your sperm question, but when I concieved with our DS,  DH use to have a cold shower just before  . This is suppose to make   less sleepy. 

I am off to the hospital this afternoon for DS EEG - I just hope we can get him to stay still for the 20mins  

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls
just wanted to pop and say  to you all. Even tho I dont come on here too often I'm keeping an eye out for you all.  
Just wanted to wish Katherine's DS  for today, hope it goes ok.

Tulip, have you taken a nosey at the prenatal board, some good tips on vitamins/supplements that have helped the swimmers.  I've got my dh on Wellman, Vit C, Zinc, Selenium ACE.  he has stopped drinking and tries to eat healthily.

Take care girls xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Not to bad today thank you for asking. Still having bits of that stuff (looks like old bits of blood - sorry TMI) when I wipe, but trying not to worry about it.

Have been trying to get hold of my dietitian for nearly 2 weeks now and she just isn't getting back to me. Not sure whether I should still go to my appointment on Tuesday 

Cat, did you test again today? How did you get on? I can't wait to get a new car, but have a feeling it's going to be a while before I see what I want.

Max, I think you have every right to get excited. In 4 weeks you hopefully will have your Clomid and be rearing to go. 

Kelly, DH and I both took the supplements recommended by Marilyn Glenville, here's a link to her website: http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm Just scroll down and it lists all the vits and amounts. I'm sure this really helped my DH's  Also, we only had a bit of wine twice a week, mineral water from a glass bottle (to avoid chemicals) and mainly organic food (like eggs, meat, milk etc.). Good luck!

Hi Flowerpot. Nice to see you again.  Hope you are well?

Take care girls and I'll speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone   Got another     not really surprised to be honest as don't really feel pregnant. 

Cried on the way to work this morning when I saw a Mum with her really cute little girl ..and thought I want that so much.. I also feel like I need a month off from it .. have any of you girls done that .. I feel like I am on a rollercoaster and want to get off for a bit ...and just breathe .. maybe then I will be better prepared for the next go .. emotionally (rather than practically!) 

I still havn't had   arrive ..so will take Provera if it hasn't arrived by next weekend ..if I have decided to go ahead with the clomid this month 

Sorry for the down post ..trying to remain positive but think that PMT feelings are coming my way too..and feeling very    Glad it is the weekend soon.. 

 to you all x


----------



## matchbox

Hi Cat! 
Sorry you feel this way. I have a bad day myself. First I have a terrible cold. Been awake for 37 hours. So tired but can't sleep. Then my friend rang me today to tell me that one of our friends going to hospital tomorrow. She is pregnant with twins but last scan shown their hearts stopped beating so they will give her a tablet to abort them.  So sad and I feel so guilty cause when she told us she was pregnant I was very jealous. 
Cat maybe month off is a good idea. I'll probably have a month off if I get a   next week. I am going on holiday to Croatia and really want to enjoy and not think about it. I know it's hard but we all here for you. 
Please stay  

Take care

Andi
X


----------



## nicniclee

Hi Girls thought I would update you had my appointment with consultant and he is taking me off clomid and is sending me for a dye test which is good but there is only 1 nurse that does it and she does only 3 a week so may have 2 wait a while but the nurse said everything is in my favour as I am nearly 35 and we have no children so that gives me more points !!!
We have also been referred to Holly House gotta wait for an appoitment which could be ages for either IUI (3 tries free) of IVF (1 try free) so thats it from me ... felt really tearful at 1st but now i think well [email protected] it !!!
Got tickets for V festival 2day so that gives us something 2 look 4ward 2 ...
So will be leaving u girls now wishing u all the luck and thank u 4 all your support will pop back now & then 2 let u know what is happening and 2 have a nose at what going on sending u all     and stay   
Love 2 u all xxxxx


----------



## nicniclee

have just had a look at what forum 2 join i am in the land of limbo IUI or IVF ? Oh well i will just fly around until Dr's decide what I am 2 have LOL
xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

All the luck in the world to you hun   for a     very soon. 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one as I'm busy,

Cat So sorry you got a bfp  . How are you doing now?

Kelly my dh takes Zinc, selenium and pycegenol a french pine bark (i don't think I spelt it right)  Dh had problems with  but taking these every day it is now normal  

Rosie    

Well still no A/F but been having more spotting and it has been getting redder, I have gone past knicker checking it's now knicker analysing! Still got period pains and the pain in my (.)(.) is gone. So I think it will be here soon 

Sorry I've been rubbish at the moment I promise to pull my socks up!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie .. I am ok just a bit low compared to my normal mad self .. sorry to hear your spotting is getting worse .. damm   hey maybe it will be our cycle this next one     I have sore (.)(.) today and think that means that the battle axe can't be far away now! Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

FOR CAT, SUKIE AND MATCHBOX!!!


----------



## tulip1411

WHY HAS IT DONE THAT?


----------



## tulip1411

I have just been on the marilyn G website and downloaded the free e-book so going to have a proper read later thank you Rosie! *THANK YOU to everyone for advice*. Dh and I have never took anything before but really (except folic acid) this is our last chance before IVF so minerals, vits and fresh water here we come!!

Sukie: Sorry huni to hear the evil  is on its way 

Cat: Sorry to hear you are feeling so fed up  If you decide to take a month out we are always hear hun, even if it's to tell us where you have been in ya fancy car!! But if not we understand also sweetie. I am sure you will get there one day and what is a month to re-charge  

Rosie: I glad to hear you are feeling better but I can understand how you worry although it's nothing to worry about I would be the same.  Sorry if I am  but what is the appointment for?

Nic: Sorry to hear you leaving us but glad to hear you are going far and better places for you 
Why don't you stay on here until you know which one you are doing! 

Matchbox: 

Hello to all you other ladies, how are you? You are quiet?


----------



## Guest

Cat   The (.)(.) thing could be a positive thing it could be a late conception  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Kelly I take zinc, folic acid, selenium, and magnesium each day. I had hair analysis which showed I was lacking in these vits


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ...feeling very sad tonight  just been crying my eyes out again so not good company for you guys on here !

I will prob be fine in a couple of days but feel really emotional today .. think it would be a miracle to be that late conception Sukie but thanks hun .. xxx 

Sometimes life just feels so bloody unfair .. I look at all the s*** that has happened in my life and I think that I must be a really bad person ..and sometimes I feel so tired of fighting through it all   and I wish I could be someone else .. I booked an appointment today with a counsellor who helped me get through some stuff a couple of years ago and we have stayed friends ..although I havn't seen her since I started this treatment and she is really good at getting me to see things clearly and positively ..and she always makes me feel good about myself even when things are shi**y! learning to love myself for the good and the bad .. which sometimes is hard to see when you feel like this.. 

Anyway I won't inflict my maudlum on you any longer .. forgive me for being like this   I will hopefully be more myself by next week! 
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls

Nicleee - if you are stuck where to go, some of us ex-clomid girls are over on the inbetweenies thread. some of us moving onto IUI/IVF but was unsure where to go!! xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Cat - I am so sorry you are feeling so down at the moment - good luck with the counselling. I really hope it helps you to get your head sorted out. Dont worry about inflicting us with anything - we are here to support each other and hopefully you feel that. 

Sukie - sorry that it looks like AF is on its way for you  

Flowerpot - thank you for the good luck for DS - it was a bit of a nightmare getting him to stay still, but we got there in the end. However they couldnt tell us anything there and then, so we have to wait for the results to get back to our consultant. Hopefully that wont be too long.

Hello to everyone else - Last day of taking the   pills tonight. Than the waiting begins.

x


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,


I am after some advise as it is a while since I have had clomid, never had it without IUI before, I have terrible AF like pains in my back and also bad headaches, could this mean I am due to ovulate, on day 11, no surge detected yet. I am going out of my mind and sick of taking painkillers. All help much appreciated.



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Cat, sorry you got another BFN and you are feeling down. Sending you lots of  , and just remember we're here for you whenever you need to chat, rant or have a cry. I know what you mean about feeling life is unfair, but just remember that you have got through it in the past and it has made you a stronger better person. I don't think you'd be the lovely Cat we know now if you hadn't come through the stuff life has thrown at you smiling. It's obvious by your posts on here that you're a very strong and courageous person. That will also make you a brilliant mum when your time comes. 

Andi, hope you're feeling a bit better? Good luck for when you test next week.   Ooooo, Croatia, I've always fancied going there. Have you been before?

Nicniclee, good luck with whatever your next lot of treatment will be. You are very welcome to stay around here as we like your company.  

Sukie, I am also a mad knicker analyser (think I have been for a year or so now), so you're in good company!   Hope AF isn't too hard on you, rotten  

Katherine, good look with this cycle of the   pills.  

Leighanne, not sure about those symptoms you mentioned as I never got those around ov, just pains in my ovaries and that area. Maybe on of the other girls might have experienced something similar. In the meantime I'd keep drinking plenty of water just in case you're a bit dehydrated or something. 

Well I went to the GP this morning and my blood pressure was fine, peak flow (for my asthma) was fine and my smear test result came back normal  , but because I was bitten by a cat a few weeks back I had to have a blood test for toxoplasmosis, so hope that comes back ok. He is referring me to my fertility consultant for obstetrician care, so just need to wait until I hear from the hospital now.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## matchbox

Hi Rosie!

I feel better, I actually managed to sleep last night after being awake for 48 hours. I hate being ill! I've been to Croatia before, I was born there, so we have a small holiday home just to go and relax sometime. 
I am already prepeared for next week. Got lots of cheap pregnancy tests of internet. I know I will start testing early but I can't help it. Fingers crossed it's gonna be  

Andi


----------



## katherine1907

Good Luck for testing Andi - really hope you get a much deserved BFP.

Rosie - Great news about your results - hope the cat bite has healed. Was it your own? Hope blood test comes back clear for you so its one less thing to worry about.

x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Andi, glad you're feeling better. Good luck next week and try not to test too early  . My gran's friend is Croatian and whenever she shows us photos it looks lovely. Lucky you having a holiday home there! 

Katherine, it was a cat that comes in our garden and it came in our kitchen and I was trying to get a thorn out of it's head. Guess it got scared and was painful so it bit me!   Left a bit of a mark, but not sore any more. Am having a lot more old blood like stuff when I wipe now (sorry for TMI) and am now worrying it's because I've got toxoplasmosis  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Rosie - it must be so worrying for you. Continue to take it easy. Is there someone you could call to get some advice?

Take Care

x


----------



## matchbox

Thank you girls, I really hope it's   next week, my morning temperatures are very low this cycle so I hope I ovulated. I did have a terrible ovulation pain so hope that's a good sign. 
Rosie you take it easy. Try not to worry as much. Damn cats, I've got two(marley&chloe). Chloe is a house cat and Marley is annoying my neighbours most of the time. He fights with their cats(wins all the time) and he likes to irritate their dogs. He's trouble! 
Katherine good luck this month hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Rosie   I will be ok in a couple of days I think .. been a bit tearful today at times but had a nice lunch out with a friend and think I might go and see a film or something tonight .. and going to finish work in a minute as had enough today! 

I am generally quite a strong person .. I think hormones have a big part to play in feeling so down as I generally pick myself up again pretty quick.. I think I am tired generally and am looking forward to my week off the week before Easter ..so not long to go before I have a decent break. 

My counsellor is lovely .. she really helps me to stay focussed and I really shouldn't have left it as long as I have before seeing her ..as It can't help seeing her whilst going through treatment as she chills me out and I tend to be really positive when seeing her.. sometimes it just takes someone else to help you make things clear in your mind ...I do know that you are here for me and it means an awful lot   you are all F.A.B. 

Anyway thanks for putting up with my emotional outbursts .. I will be   again before you know it !
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Awwww Cat I am so sorry to hear you are feeling So down   and don't be daft you can be as emotional as you feel thats what we are here for sweetie!! I admire you for picking up the phone and talking to your counsellor... I also think you sound like a lovely, courageous and very funny person so like Rosie says what has happened in the past has made you.. YOU!  So please don't worry about writing your feelings down, you need to sometimes.  Take care huni   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Rosie: maybe you could ring your Dr's or someone hun just to put your mind at ease and get advice. Because you will drive yourself crazy worrying  Glad to hear all went ok at your appt     Take care x

Andi: Glad to hear you are feeling better!!

Katherine: Good luck this cycle   

Hello to everyone else...   Can I just say this is a example of me today        I am so pleased because dsd has got in the best school (catholic) in the area and it took me agers to get references etc and I really didn't think she would get in so we are over the moon!!! (my lovely darling dsd has lived with us since she was 3years old so I am very lucky for that!) oh to make it even more better I AM GOINT TO SEE TAKE THAT  

Lots of love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

See I am that   I cant write properly or spell!!  

ps: I feel really awful been so   when some of you are so down so sending you all a extra  and some   and


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Thank you all. I did tell my doc about it today and that's why he ordered the blood test. All I can do is wait unfortunately as there's nothing I can do to change the outcome. Just need to think  

Cat, I can totally empathise with how you're feeling. I used to feel so, so low sometimes at the beginning of my cycle I would just go into my shell. Normally I'm like you though and bounce right back. I usually find that once I'm near the end of AF I feel much better though. Hope you feel better and enjoy your movie.  

Kelly, good news about your stepdaughter and Take That!  

I won't be around tomorrow so have a lovely weekend girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Cat Sorry this is so tough on you we are here for you, so get it all out, it's better than bottling it up

Rosie Good news on the smear hope the next test comes back OK 

Kathrine Good luck with the waiting  

Andi Hope you get a BFP x

Well still no A/f but still knicker checking will probably come tonight!

Hi Kelly,Tina, Leighanne  and sorry to anyone I missed x


----------



## matchbox

Kelly can't believe you going to see Take That. I am so jealous. I tried to get tickets for my friend and myself but I failed. I never liked Take That before but I do like their new album. My friend went to see them last year and she said they were brilliant! So I think you will enjoy the show! Two weeks ago I went to see Kaiser Chiefs and they were really good! Also taking my Mom to see Bryan Adams in May. I love live music!


----------



## tulip1411

I have just come off the phone to my best friend (the one who got the tickets well it was her dh.. bless him) He has 'forgot'   to mention they are FOR THE FRONT BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am bouncing of the walls!!!!       

Andi, I like Kaiser Chiefs too, dh and I have been to a few... He thinks he is Jack Black from whitestripes because he plays the guitar!!   PS: shall I sneak you in my handbag!!  

Sukie: Hope the witch stays away!!!


----------



## matchbox

FRONT BLOCK WOW!  I am sure it's going to be fantastic! I bet you can't wait! I am gutted now I am not going. Say hi to Gary and Mark, they are my favourite!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

...it is so nice reading all your messages   .. don't feel guilty about being happy   .. I am getting back on track now after spending a lovely evening with a very dear friend ..we had a good ol girly talk and a giggle over lots of nibbles and my godson brought me some flowers to stop me being sad   bless his heart !! and some chocolates ..which he shared with us .. he is such a cutie bless him. 

I was going to have a quiet weekend but now have decided to go and help some friends with their diy..Ooh I love a bit of diy..so I am wallpaper stripping tomorrow (think that will be quite therapeutic !!) and I am going to take all the ingredients to make an apple pecan danish for everyone to scoff when we have finished ..delish (sorry diet will have to wait for next week !! ) 

Sunday will have a chill out pamper day I think ..bath with loads of bubbles and facepack ..and a nice glass of something chilled   

right just a little dance to chase the blues away !                   

and some        for everyone due to test and for anyone on their next cycle.

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one well got my period this morning so on to the next. I'm ok though thought I'd be really gutted but am just a bit disspointed. I'll catch up tommorrow x

Sukie

P.S Kelly I missed you got take that tickets, how great *and the front block* I dont care though  honest


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nasty witch   fingers crossed and     for a   this time Sukie x


----------



## katherine1907

Morning Ladies

Sukie - sorry the   caught up with you. Good luck for this cycle 

Tulip - Take that tickets - you lucky thing and front block too. Can I hide in your hand bag 

Rosie - How are you?

Cat - how was your weekend - hope your feeling a little better 

s/e's have started to kick in over the weekend - gave DH a bit of a scare by holding him down while he was sleeping because I was sure he had a spider under his arm. Poor thing - I have the same nightmare whenever I am on a cycle. Also hot flushes are here again   so its on with the summer clothes again for me.

Hello everyone else 

x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been posting much.

Had a real scare yesterday as I started bleeding quite heavily and I ended up having to go to A&E. They did an internal and confirmed it was fresh blood and sent me for an early scan this morning. We got back from the hospital a short while ago and the scan showed everything was ok, and a tiny flickering heartbeat. So relieved! We had no sleep all night as we were worried sick, so think once I've caught up on here I'll go for a snooze.

Sorry I've not been able to do personals, but I'll try and pop back on later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Rosie - so glad scan was okay for you, you must be so relieved. Go catch up on some much deserved sleep and rest and take care of yourself.

x


----------



## Viking Girl

Rosie - so pleased to hear all is well!! That must have been a terrible scare!


----------



## Mde Clomid

Hi to all Wonderful Ladies out there!

Calling in from Geneva (indeed) after seeing my new GYNO this am and now sitting with a box of Clomid in my hands 

What next? My period (12 days long) ended Saturday so now I have to wait and hope the next one arrives Can I not start now? I would really like to - ANYONE

Oh dear so many questions really and so little time.

Glad i found the site and hope I will not suffer - yeah right- from the well documented side effects 

Me? Mum to Liam aged 4 and have since been trying to have a number 2.. Lucky once though it ended with an abortion  and since then nothing is happening

But I keep happy and hope and pray that Clomid will work (I too have PCOS)! 

At least we get to do lots of practising 

Schoolrun calls so I best be off. 

Mde Clomid xxx


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi,

Did you Doctor advise what day to start your clomid on? It is usually day 2 of cycle, therefore you can't start it until your next period.

I have endometriosis so can't comment about clomid and PCOS, but there are plenty of ladies on here with PCOS and I'm sure they can advise!

Take care and good luck!

Karen x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mde clomid .. Iwould be tempted to take it now as really what is the difference between taking it at night on day 2 or taking it on day 3 ..can't see that it would make that much difference and at least you havn't missed a whole cycle ! but you have to go with what you feel hun. Are they going to monitor you? if not then I would just go for it ..but that is just my opinion. 

Rosie   what an awful experience for you .. fingers crossed and    that it stops very quickly .. 

Katherine ..I made a point of having a really busy weekend spending time with great people and I feel so much better ..I think it must have partly been the pmt hormones .. because I felt scarily down on thurs/frid but much better on sat/sun when period was about to arrive. 

It is here in style again ..but so far have managed to avoid flooding unlike last time ..I know it is only day 2 but hopefully will be ok.. 

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

wouldloveababycat said:


> *Mde clomid .. Iwould be tempted to take it now as really what is the difference between taking it at night on day 2 or taking it on day 3 ..can't see that it would make that much difference and at least you havn't missed a whole cycle ! but you have to go with what you feel hun. Are they going to monitor you? if not then I would just go for it ..but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Cat x*


I'm sorry but I have to disagree with this completely. You count the first day of your period (full flow bleeding) as cycle day 1....if your period lasted 12 days and finished on Saturday (approx 2 days ago) then this means that you are approximately cycle day (cd) 14.....this is much too late in your cycle to start taking clomid.

Clomid is designed to work during the follicular stage of your cycle and is usually prescribed cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 or cd5-9.

Please only ever take your clomid exactly as prescribed by your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes sorry I completely misread your post MdeClomid (and I havn't even started the   drugs yet .. I agree with Minxy it is too late this cycle .. I don't know why I thought you said you were on day 3 .. doh sorry hun   I know how frustrating it is to have to wait as it happened to me when I started I was prescribed it on day 3/4 of my cycle.. 

Cat x


----------



## Ruth1

Cat - think you may have read my email where I had forgotten to take the pill on day two and ended up taking it day 3 in the morning after getting some advice - almost forgot to take it this morning as well and ended up half way to work before turning around and going back home to take it - I am blaming this forgetfulness on wanting to move on and getting frustrated with the lack of progress. Got a consultant appointment on 14th March and hopeful that I will have a new plan after this. 
Best wishes


----------



## katherine1907

Cat - so glad you are feeling much better. Good Luck for this cycle 

Mde clomid - yes its too late for clomid this cycle. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long before your next cycle.

x


----------



## natalie34

Afternoon All,

Please can I join you?

I am starting my very first cycle of clomid after quite a lot of other tx one way or another and whilst I'm fairly clued up on the other stuff, clomid is very new to me!

My AF started today in full flow, so will start taking it tomorrow. I have read lots of info regarding what time of day is best to take - any suggestions/experiences of which is best?

Hope to get to know you all better soon,

Natalie x


----------



## Mde Clomid

Oh thank god for you wonderful women out there!!

He did say day one (though he is french after alll so I thought I'd try my luck).

Went out and bought lots of sticks to wee on for the foreseable future (despite the PCSO) and spent a fortune- yikes.!

Tried one and got a rather empty looking face (ie nothing) so I think hope and pray it will show when things start happening

Apart from that, I can see Mont Blanc from where I am sat and a young boy (swedish/english) sitting in the bath singing a french song and iI feel a very lucky lady in deed 

Kx


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,

Rosie-So glad to hear everything is okay!!!

Well I had my surge today, wearing DH out, he will be glad to get back to work!!! I pray this is the one what with using Preseed and conception hypnosis I suppose gives me a better chance!!! Well I will keep you posted and lots of   before DH goes away!!!



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days I too have been busy, my mum's b'day Sunday and Sisters today so out having lunch and cooking special dinner for sis today.

Rosie: aww so sorry to hear you had such a awful scare  good news is you heard the lil beans heart that must of been such a relief! My friend had a similar sort of bleed when she was pg and they said it is very comman... enjoy the rest!! xx

Cat: Glad to hear you are feeling brighter sweetie, sounds like you have had a lovely wk-end!  Have you decided to start the provera (is that the right  I have forgot what you call it!!   )

Leighanne: Enjoy the   and good luck!!

Sukie; Sorry to hear the horrid lady arrived  sending you some  

Mde Clomid: Welcome, I would ask your Dr if they are going to monitor you because I think it can really help with your cycle ie: knowing when you ovulate and if you are producing follicles or not 

Natalie: Welcome, I take mine on a morning but alot advice on a night because it helps with the side effects but it makes no difference to me because I still get headaches and terrible hot sweats.. we are all flashers on here  

sorry got to go   back in mo to finish message x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

tulip ..I don't need to take the Provera as the   of a   arrived anyway .. so thats good .. ready for the madness to begin   as starting the clomid tonight ..so if you see me posting at 3am in the morning don't be surprised ..normal service will have resumed  

Sounds like you have been busy..busy too hun

Good luck Leighanne ..we know what youre doing     he he   ..go for it hun ..hope it works for you this cycle we are all sending you good vibes     

Ruth ..I am easily confused ..I had to type the same letter out 3 times today before I got it right (not like me at all) I felt ready to fall asleep this afternoon .. maybe cos I am on so heavy it wears me out! it makes me laugh when they say on average you can loose about 5-20mls during a period ..yeah right     I must have lost about half a pint last night alone !! I want to get pregnant just to have 9 months without them ..but would prob be one of the few to carry on having them all the way through  

Mde Clomid..it sounds wonderful where you are ..have you got any room in your suitcase for about 20 of us   can you imagine us all going away on holiday (god help the place we visit ) 20 women on   drugs    

Big hug to everyone    I had the hot flushes again today but decided not to strip today ..just turned on all the fans at work  so my hair looked like this !!  except not blue of course  
 might be a good look tho what do you think??.. new trend   I fancy a change.. right off to get some full fat ice-cream in my belly!! (don't fancy anything else)
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi tulip Glad are busy in a good way 

Rosie Take it easy x

Cat                      

Welcome Mde Clomid and Natalie  

Kathrine Hope the hot flushes aren't too bad x

Leighanne Good luck     

Hope everyone else is well 

Sukie x


----------



## Guest

Would someone move me off the odd number please


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I lurve the elephant sukie sooooo cute x 
        
                      
        

Ooooh yes odd number alert   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

With pleasure Sukie ...PLEEEESE DO ME TOO !       odd numbers make me   more than the clomid


----------



## LeighanneC

Odd number alert too!!!! Blow me a even bubble number..................................PLEASE..............................


----------



## tulip1411

Well I am back sorted the   girls!! 

Cat and Katherine: I too am a flasher   this time, dh said I drove him mad last night covers on then off apparently I striped off in the middle of the night and nearly knocked him out oops   He got up this morning to go to work looking like this  oh bless him!!   Cat sorry the evil damn   is here and you are so heavy   ... shall I email you some extra large tena ladies hun   

Feeling a bit fed up today, I think it's because a woman I know was telling me about her son's girlfriend who has just had two   abortions for no reasons except she didn't want them in less than a year!!    everyone makes mistakes but two... oh it makes my blood boil!!   Sorry rant over!!

Hello to anyone I missed earlier xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh that is awful ... we would have loved to have had those lovely babies ..     I always said I wouldn't judge anyone who decided to have an abortion but you hear things like that and you wonder what people are thinking of ..life is such a precious thing..thank you for  

My tea is delish .. lots of good things like olives and peppers and spinach and feta and mozzarella in  it ..yummy! 

tulip Whahey !!   good to have more flashers in the club  
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Good Morning Ladies

Natalie - Hello and welcome. Good Luck with the   pills. I take mine in the evening, but still suffer like most of the ladies with hot flushes and vivid dreams. I wouldnt like to try taking them in the morning incase s/e's were even worst.

Cat - you make me giggle   Hope you hair is looking a little better today. 

Tulip - I had a nightmare with the hot flushes last night too - Our poor DH's and DP's we must drive them mad with our gymnastics in the night. - Dont get me started on Ladies who have abortions at what seems the drop of the hat. I will join you Ladies in the feet stamping   

Sukie   - how are you doing today?

Well I am off for my day 10 scan today so fingers crossed the clomid is doing its job. Will let you know later.

x


----------



## Mde Clomid

What a lovely group of ladies your are  I am set here smiling reading your chat from last night

Until I get to grips with all the names and who said whats (I am out of work so brain no longer working ) I will have to just stick to non personal notes 

I am just waiting here... thinking that a period could start 16 days after the last one when one has PCOS (it has never happened before but... I just want to get going with the drugs   - feels like I am missing out on so much just sitting here feeling ok  (like wanting glasses in 5th grade because my best friend did)

But hey, DH is happy as there is no AF nor     and just   before the storm (he too has read up on Clomid as to know what to expect.. strange - he has so much travel booked in..)


Cat - house big enough for a group of   to visit for sure!

Best try doing some housework.

Kx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. How is everyone? 

I feel a lot better now thanks girls.   Thank you for your kind words of concern. I am going to be extra careful and get plenty of rest now. The bleeding has stopped now too which is such a relief - I was dreading what I'd see every time I went to the loo. Seeing the heartbeat was so lovely as we didn't get to see that last time as it had already stopped at the first scan. DH and I both cried, although we know we aren't out of the woods yet so we're taking nothing for granted. We just really hope that this time that little heart keeps on beating. I've been brave enough to put myself on the BFP board now. DH treated us both to a double decker (except he had his with wine  ) last night. 

Welcome Mde Clomid. I agree with the other ladies that you should wait until next AF until you begin the Clomid. Good luck!

Cat, glad you're feeling better now and not as down any more. I'm convinced it's the   drugs that make us feel like that - all those emotional highs and lows. But new cycle = new hope and hopefully no new side effects!  Glad to hear you're not stripping off this time, although I think you should post the picture of your new Marge Simpson hairdo!  

Ruth, I was feeling like you really down about the lack of progress and wanted to move on to IUI, and then I got a BFP, so don't give up just yet hun. Good luck with your consultant appointment on 14th, although I hope you are lucky before that and won't need it    

Welcome Natalie. Good luck with your first Clomid cycle. Some ladies found it better to take it in the evening to minimise side effects, however I never found the immediate side effects bad at all - they would vary every cycle and a different times in my cycle, so I guess it's just best to see how you go on with them. You may be lucky and not experience many side effects. Wishing you lots of luck.

Leighanne, hope all that BMS pays of and you get a BFP.   Your DH can have a bit of a rest now and get his energy back.  

Blimey, I've missed so much since yesterday!!!! I love the way you've all gone OCD about your bubbles!  

Kelly, You made me laugh with your stripping off in the night. Have you seen that programme about the sleep clinic on BBC1? They have people on there who do all sorts in their sleep, and I keep threatening to send DH there as he riverdances in his sleep.  

Katherine, hope your scan went well and you have lots of juicy follies on the go.  

Hi Suki and Karen. Hope I haven't missed anyone, although I probably have as my brain is a bit   to say the least!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## katherine1907

Rosie - I am so happy that the bleeding has stopped for you - you must be so relieved. I agree with the R and R. Make sure you get lots  

Mde Clomid - Fingers crossed you wont have to wait too long  

Just got back from scan and there are only a couple of really small follicles there - if it had been my first scan I would have been worried, but due to have such long cycles I am going to try to remain positive and hope theres some improvement for scan next Friday. I am off to pack some things now ready for tomorrow - usual things like slippers etc.

x


----------



## LeighanneC

He is not allowed rest till tomorrow, that is 72 hours after the surge so we have done all we can!!!!


My friend has just started the throws of having an abortion, it has cut me up a lot but it was the best thing for her in the position she is in but I and thousands of others including you ladies would give their right arm for a baby!!! It has been a couple of hard days knowing she was having her scan today, she was 10 weeks but still did go ahead and took the first tablet!!! Once as you all say is a mistake but any more than that is irresponsible, they need to watch the telly more......lol.......I don't watch telly but can I heck get pregnant!!!



Love and kisses 
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello flashers ... nutty knicker checkers and   comrades    

Rosie ...So glad the bleeding has stopped hun   thats great news .. the Marge Simpson hair do is a little better today     .. I have aimed the fan along by the side of me today rather than directly at me !!  

Katherine ..good that there a couple of follicles and they will grow quite a lot in a week ..wishing you lots of luck     ..I went through that with my first few cycles on clomid until they got the dose right and then I had a big fat follicle on day 12 of last cycle !! 

Mde Clomid ..glad you are enjoying the posts .. we aim to please   seriously it is my sanity coming on here for a chuckle and I love everyone on here   cos they are just FAB and really are there for you through the ups and the downs .. 

Leighanne .. good on you hun ..fingers crossed       

Have fun everyone ..speak to you soon x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls I've been out in the garden  chopping things which isn't me but our garden was looking like a jungle 

Kelly I was doing the same as you last night off with the covers but then it got to cold so on, then off....

Cat How ya doing today buddy?

Kathrine I'm sorry the follies weren't bigger hope there is an improvement   

Leighanne I'm sure DH can make it  

Rosie Glad the bleeding stopped. Hope you enjoyed the double decker (yum)

Hi to K, Tina, Viking girl, Natalie, minxy and anyone else who is reading x

Love 
Sukie P.S thanks for sorting out my bubbles


----------



## natalie34

Thanks for all your welcomes and advice. 

I bit the bullet and took it this morning.

No real side effects except a bit of a headache, a few twinges and feeling tired. Not sure if I will get off lightly or whether it's too early to tell  

Rosie - so pleased to hear things have improved - keep resting now.   

One question I'm hoping one of you maybe able to help me with - I have a reflexology appt booked on Thursday (day 3 of my clomid) Do you think it is safe or should I avoid it as on medication?

Sorry for the questions, but this is all new to me.

Love to everyone.

Natalie xx


----------



## Mde Clomid

thoughts from a 4 year old..

In the story, Liam, mummy and mummys brothers in sweden, Michael and Andre..

During dinner we were talking about ice skating (I went ice skating with his class today) and I asked if he enjoyed it. Little man said he did and asked if I had skated before 

- mummy replies "i skated when i was little with michael"

L- has Michael been little too?
M- he is mummys little brother, just like Andre

Liam looks sad and confused   his whole facial expression changed. Quietly he asks - Why dont I have anyone else  

My Darling boy came to sit with me and I asked what he meant - just to be sure- and he said "why am I not your little brother, only Michael & Andre"

M - You are something even more special, you are my son and you grew in my tummy
which is even better

So he asks about Michael and Andre again and I said they grew in mommas (nannies) tummy after me

Liam then asks who grew in my tummy first, I said he did, and then he asked -   who grew in your tummy after me, and I said noone 

L-  but I want to be 3 too mummy, I want to have a bigger brother

I explained he cant as he is first, and that is good ad he will be the oldest and in charge (important to a 4 year old, as is competition, swords and super heroes )

L- Why can't I have anyone?
L- Why do I have to be alone?

I said "mummy has something wrong with her tummy" (asked if he remembers last summer, which he does) and " I might not be able to have any more babies so you will be my special one always".

L- I want to have a baby too mummy so the baby can see your pink heart like I did when I was in your tummy.

I promised him that if we can get my tummy to work again he will have a baby brother or sister 

God almighty  I am so sad and broken I just want to cry

Katarina x

ps I was pregnant last summer but had to abort as little one didnt grow. For 11 weeks though I was the happiest I could have been, together with sickness and nasea out of this world and eventually throwing up as soon as on two feet. Which my little boy knows as he looked after me when daddy was away I am sure it was a little girl but it was not to be xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Aww Katarina reading that brought a tear to my eye, what a lovely caring little boy you have.  I can understand in a way (although I know it's not quite the same) what and how you are feeling because I have a (step) daughter and dh and I have full custody of our little darling and it doesn't matter that we aren't blood I will always feel as though she was my first born but I still desperately pine and ache for another child and someone with whom I can share with her too.. a brother or sister who she can love and grow up with.  I am also so very sorry to hear of your loss sweetie.  Try and stay positive because I am so very sure your lil boy will have his dream soon, wishing you lots of luck  

Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

hello girls, feeling abit   today I haven't a clue why but just do... and dh has been so caring and lovely it made me worse.. us women eh   The hot flushers are getting better thank goodness!! I am off for my 10 day (actually its cd12 just realised!) scan also on Friday I am nervous and worried... come on follicles please grow!!

Rosie: I am so very pleased to hear you have stopped bleeding, now it is time to get your feet up and relax hunny  x

Natalie: I suffer with headaches when I take the tablets also but mine soon go after cd5/6.. wishing you lots and lots of luck for this cycle!!!!   Sorry I cant answer your question ie: reflexology have you tried the 'ask the nurse' section I bet they could give you some good advice.. good luck!

Sukie: I have gone all green fingered too, which isn't like me also.. I have just planted some wild flowers and they are all sprouting... dh say's I have gone   because I check everyday too see how much they have grown   hope the hot flushes calm down soon x

Katherine: A little dance to help the folicles grow! (I know it's mad but hey we will try anything  )
                          

Cat: How are you feeling today, you didn't say   I hope you are still feeling brighter xx

Leighanne:   I bet dh is loving it but I bet you are both     after all them rudies x good luck  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed you..  
Love Kelly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Katrina I'm so sorry to hear what happened last summer it must have been heart breaking   If you try and think of the positives that you have a beautiful little boy and you will have a lovely little one to complete your family   

Kelly It must be something in the air with the gardening and getting emotional, I was chatting to DH after dinner and I burst out crying for no apparent reason  but I feel better now for it  Sleep well tonight x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

        I have now got a week left untill my hospital appointment,and have lost 18pounds and 2pounds to go.My consultant said i had to lose 20pounds before i can have clomid again,so fingers crossed for the 13th when im praying she will prescribe the clomid.I have tried so hard,i hope theres no further problems.xxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Max


----------



## max_8579

Sukie said:


> Good luck Max


thank you sukie.xx


----------



## tulip1411

Max...   *Well done you!!!*
wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya tulip,

              Thanx for you support,and good luck to you too!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh see what happens when I am not here to make you smile ..   sorry you are feeling sad today my lovelies .. it is horrible when you feel sad ..but remember you are never far away from a big hug  

Tulip .. sometimes on these   drugs there is no rationalising why we suddenly burst into tears ..except maybe because it is hard going through what we are going through .. it is like an emotional rollercoaster with real highs when things seem to be going well and then real lows when it doesn't come together or we fear it won't. 

It was bizarre how down I was for two days last week but then felt completely different ..and I am sure it was just hormones.. 

Katarina .. it doesn't get any easier does it even when you have a gorgeous little one ..our hearts can still pine for another child to love ..so much love we all have to give ..it is a wonderful thing I hope your dream is realised hun  

Max ...really well done to you ..I know you have not found it easy hun and you deserve a great big    and a cheer  for doing so well    for the go ahead from your Docs for clomid ...you can become   then like the rest of us  

Sukie ..well done on the gardening ..I don't know about where you live but it has been a beautiful day here today ..it makes me feel glad to be alive on such a beautiful day   .. and yes it makes you feel like gardening or decorating .. I have the paint sitting there waiting for me to get decorating the kitchen.. 

Natalie ..my new temp at work is a reflexologist and she looked into it for me and was told that they didn't recommend it even though she thought it might be beneficial as there are areas they can work on specifically relating to fertility/gynae areas...I have heard that some hospitals now use it alongside fertility treatment as they have had good results .. probably need a little bit more research on it .. and ask around see what others think...maybe talk to your Dr. Good luck with it hun  

Ladies I am good today   got lots done at work ..and it feels so much easier at work now that my boss knows what I am doing and to be fair to her she has been really really nice .. we talk about it a fair bit .. it felt like I was living a lie before so much better now.  I can't tell you how lovely my temp is ..such a pleasure to work with we have such a giggle   at the same time as working hard of course!

I was treated to my tea ...and a PG Monkey this evening and GU Choc brownies .. and a lovely bar of luxury chocolate .. going round Tescos ..with a good friend ..he was trying to spoil me I think ha ha and he knows that choc is the way to do it !! that and the PG Monkey he is just so cute .. (am I a big kid or what!)  and he needed tea bags   so he got the tea bags ...I got the monkey!

Well guess I had better go and take the   pill before I forget!

Don't forget big hug to all of you ..hope you will be blessed with good fortune   and happiness   and a   to all of you waiting for one.. very very soon xx 
 

Rosie ..another big   to you ..for the traumatic time you have been having .. hope the bleeding stays away .. x
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Just a quick hello... where are you all?   Hope you are all ok  
Feeling abit better today but still have that sort of   butterflies, nervous feeling in my tummy and don't know why... even thought about having some time off work because I feel that emotional lately, or is that daft?  Well anyway sorry about the moan, sending you all a massive  

Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

Also girls have any of you read this.... (click on link) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0 I am going to try it... also why I have the new ticker!!


----------



## Guest

Kelly good for you!   

I see crazy cat is back   good to see you back to your old self how about a dance
               
                         

Natalie I went to a lady who specialised in fertility reflexology and got lots of ladies preggers so if you get a good one I would defiantly recommend it


----------



## tulip1411

I have being getting some tummy pains and got back ache... I hope it's the follicles growing! Anyone here had backache with ov before?

Sukie: How are you? I hope you are feeling better today and less emotional hun x  oh and I love that elephant x

and yes where are you crazy cat, hope you are OK also, thank you for my pm that meal sounded lovely... I am going to try it infact... I only did fajitas (don't know how to spell that! ) for my sis they are her favorite

hello and  to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx *sorry* for all the me posts lately

ps: Sorry girls but just wondering if anyone could shed some light because I have read something and it's bothering me, it was about a couple ttc for 5yrs and only thing thwy could find is that her vaginal mucas destroyed her dh's sperm.. has anyone ever heard of this? I know it's silly but wondering if I have been tested for this..


----------



## Guest

I can't help you with that one Kelly, yes I'm feeling better today thanks. It could be ov with the back pains or constipation


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am completely devastated as we were using a known donor and he has pulled out well basically said £200 a go which we can't afford ..as realistically to hit the target we are talking 4-5 goes a cycle and we can't afford it .. so feel so sad as it feels like the dream is over .. I don't want to leave you guys but don't know what the hell to do ..do I carry on taking the clomid in case he changes his mind ..I have e-mailed him telling him we can't afford it and how devastated I am.  Any advice would be appreciated ! I can't stop shaking or crying .. 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat I wish I could find one for you x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun .. I just want to crawl up in a ball and die right now .. I feel like someone has ripped out my heart and thrown it away ..


----------



## janie77

Cat


----------



## Guest

Babe if you want to give me a call you've got my number x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks everyone ..I can't even talk to be honest   ..I am going to go to bed and take the clomid pill in the hope he changes his mind   is there no end to this agony... I almost wish I could just go to sleep and end this pain forever but that is a stupid thing to think and you know what it is harder ...knowing that I can't do that and I have to live through this agony!! cos I know I have to keep going ...no matter how much it hurts..cos I know it would devastate those around me .. it is not because I want to live at this moment it is just because I know it would destroy so many special people..through my selfish act ..how scary is that that I am even thinking that .. what the hell am I becoming !!


----------



## Guest

Cat Please don't think like that.. why don't you go and see your GP and tell them you are feeling depressed and they may be able to help. I'll keep my fingers crossed your donor changes his mind x
Tanya


----------



## janie77

Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My GP is not entirely sympathetic with people who are depressed he thinks they should get a grip .. and he doesn't believe in counselling either .. I had counselling after being raped and he poo poo'd it ..stupid man ! 

I can't sleep and I am getting more and more wound up ..but better angry than depressed I guess ..it just feels like a bad dream. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am sitting here wondering when good luck will go my way .. my car was set fire to at 3am this morning .. ever get the feeling someone has it in for you !!? I have had this car just over a week ..and it is completely trashed .. the fire brigade have confirmed that it was deliberate ..


----------



## LeighanneC

Cat hun massive        You need them and more.


Take care hun
love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mde Clomid

Cat,

Though I am "new to the block" I read what you all have to say each day and reading yours Cat this am from the last 24 hours...

I am so sorry for all the pain you are going through  - I wish I could take a magic wand  (I have a collection of them...) and take your hurt and agony away. Make this your perfect world.

You seem to be a wonderful, funny, strong and courageous woman  who always lift the spirit  with your great words and fantastic attitude.

We are all here for you, in one way or another and I promise it will get better, though it might take time, tears, more hurt pain - but in the end you will feel alive again! 

         

Katarina xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun for your kind words (I like the image of you being a fairy   )   someone at work just said to me I can't believe you are still smiling after telling them about my car .. if I don't smile I cry .. and all cried out at the moment.. I do tend to think of myself as a strong person but over the last week I have had quite a few moments where I have felt desperately low ..and I know that I need to keep strong but it is not easy sometimes .. I am the sort of person that I get a lot from giving if you know what I mean .. I like to take care of other people ..hence why I used to work with children and old people .. full time job with children and part time with the elderly .. but when I thought first time I could not have children I had to change career cos it broke my heart too much   

Thank you all for your support   x


----------



## matchbox

Cat you are wonderful person. I really hope this is your year. You really deserve it!
Lots and lots of  

Take care

Andi


----------



## tulip1411

Cat I have sent you a PM sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rizzo

Cat, I am so sorry to hear your bad news. I really hope that things start looking up for you soon. And if you feel really down, you have a right to be! Like so many of the others have said, you're always so upbeat and cheerful that you're allowed some bad days. 
love Rizzo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thank you .. I feel so lucky to have great people around me like you guys.. I have actually got better as the day has gone on .. kind of a resigned manic smile going on   .. I am going to continue with the clomid for this cycle .. I am going back in May to the hospital so in some ways I hope they invite me to have iui..cos am I right in thinking that involves them giving you an injection to make you ovulate at a certain time as well as insemination? or am I completely off track !  ..at least that way I could perhaps have the one/two shot/s per cycle ..but it is more likely to be the right time ! if that makes sense .. I can't give up my dream just yet .. 

I will even get a part-time job to pay for it if I have to .. or sell some stuff ..hey e-bay here we come ..sperm fund !! my friend keeps asking her husband if he minds sharing some ..  

I have to have some good luck soon .. hey maybe I need to work harder on those lucky dances !!!!        

Love to you all  
Cat x


----------



## Mde Clomid

Cat,

Maybe an off the wall question.. but how much money would it be from your know donor in total??

We should all be able to realise our dreams and where we can help eachothr we should... hence I can offer to help a little...

I am (so far) lucky enough not to behaving to spend any money and am counting on Clomid to work its wonders (if I could just get my AF and start the drugs!! never before have I been so keen on drug use )

Are we allowed to set up a "Cat's sperm fund"   on here?

Oh it would be such a shame to not not continue your journey, when you seem to have someone ready to help you with thousands of little 
neccessary swimmers 

Again , sorry if I am completely off the wall here!

Ladies

Katarina xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katarina bless you   I could never ask that of any of you and wouldn't dream of it .. as much as I wish for a   to make my wish come true ..hey do you think I can apply for a lottery grant     I have seen more bizarre things get money !! 

You so cheer me up you lovely lot I might look a bit like this due to lack of sleep   but def there is more of   than   this evening x 

My neighbours are all getting together and writing letters in support to get something sorted out about getting a gate put on or to get some cctv on our carpark ..so thats good news   they did also say could I warn them if I'm going to have a barbecue at 3am in the morning so they can bring the sausages round !! I did say I didn't think the fumes would make the sausages taste too good ..diesel and sausage casserole ..   what do you think ... maybe not  

How is everyone else today .. I am tired of talking about myself what have you guys been up to today ? 

Anyone due to test soon ? If so lots and lots of         

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat Hun you are a truly strong and wonderful woman x

Here's a little good luck dance for you I hope it works  

                              
Love Tanya x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh what a great dance            
          
        

          
           

I must join in          

Can't you tell I am still on the   drugs  

Sukie ..I think it is called have sunk as low as I can get .. got to start being positive again ! If you had told me that last night or this morning I would think you were mad ! can't give up just like that ..I have fought to get this far havn't I .. through all the mad things that have happened in my life I am still here to tell the tale .. so someone must be looking down on me somewhere .. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dear National Lottery .. I think it is in the welfare and general interest of the United Kingdom to sponsor the      bank for all the lovely ladies who want to have lovely babies this initiative will ensure that in 18-21 years time Madame Prime Minister (we must have cottoned on by then that women are by far the most sensible in power!! ) has lots of adults working hard to pay tax to support all of you when you are old .. therefore this is far more practical than paying for someone to research their roots in Jamaica or for an arts project to paint a pile of peeled bananas.. we hope that you will consider our proposal forthwith and send us all lots of your unwanted cash of course if you insisted we would take the cash the bananas and the trip to Jamaica ..   
God I have lost the plot again .. Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey I have therapy booked for Monday      ..there is a chance that sanity may return .. but don't count on it .. off to bed now night night x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on so far today, we had no internet all day, but Olive (Suzie) has been taking tare of you all today. I've been trying to read and catch up, but haven't done a very good job I'm afraid as I have so much to catch up on. 

Cat thanks for your PM hun. Hope you got my reply? I can't believe what you've been through and think it's extremely unfair what your donor has done. Surely his main motivation for doing it in the first place was to help you, not to make profit? I'm sure payment for egg or sperm is illegal in this country anyway isn't it? Anyway,   for you.

Oh girls, I'm being told I have to get off here and spend time with DH as he's been out all day and it's his birthday tomorrow and he's milking it already!   I will be back and will do more personals tomorrow.

Take care and night, night girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls just thought I would share with you my lastest dream, I have had a dream where we are kind of living in tescos (you didn't think yhou could escape my dream did you ?! or skip off to Sainsburys, Morrisons or Waitrose  ) and we are alll closely guarding the lemonade shandy and beer because we are so thirsty and when the men come and try and get it we chase them off     I p'd myself laughing when I woke up and strangely enough I have woken up really really thirsty ..and bugger I have run out of lemonade ..it was obviously praying on my mind during my sleep   
right off to see what else I can drink ..no bonfire outside as yet .. my car has not been moved yet ..Norwich Union would have moved it by now .. NIG/Churchill *who funnily enough I once worked for .. not so great ! in fact the woman who logged my claim was like ...'name'   'date of birth'    'social domestic and pleasure'   or 'social domestic pleasure and commuting'   'occupation'   all in a monotone I really could not give a sH** about your distress ..why are you wasting my time phoning me up with your claim ..computer says no kind of voice   (I almost expected her to say that !!) reminded me of what a pleasant telephone manner I have even when people are shouting at me !(which is a common event in my job)  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have not gone back to sleep yet but drinking my lovely weak shandy ..   and doing some research on sperm donors .. I am making contact with some places/people .. it is not over until the fat lady sings and that is me ..and I AM NOT SINGING    I will get my dream ..I will get my dream ..la la la la la I will get my dream   oh I just sang that   gag me now  

Whilst I think .. I need some help composing a letter to my known donor about concerns we would have about him donating here there and everywhere not putting a limit on it ..surely that is a bit dodgy ?! and also charging £200 a time what is he like!! I think most clinics will only let people donate 10 times is that right ? otherwise when does it end ..my known donor is thinking of doing donations at least 3 times a week every week ..   I can't believe that he is doing what he is doing ..he seems to like the idea of making profit out of people's misery.. grrrr and doesn't seem to have thought about the consequences .. think people need warning about him .. especially when he moves the goalposts half way through. 
Cat x


----------



## katherine1907

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say a quick hello - have tried to have a quick look through to catch up but my brain doesnt seem to be working so will try again later.

Had Lap and Dye Wed and everything went fine - tubes both look ok, so they said after this cycle I can start injectables if still no joy. I am still feeling a little sore and tired so am going to try to put my feet back up.

x


----------



## Guest

Kathrine Take it easy hun 

Cat if you do use him again would you think of using the predictor kits to find out when you are and only do it the once? Sorry I know it's a c**p suggestion. 

Hi Kelly, Rosie, Andi, Leighanne, Katarina and anyone I've missed x

Sukie x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi girls,

I have been for my scan today (cd12) and feeling chuffed with the results I had two follicles
one at 14mm and the other at 17mm.. so it has really made my day! Last time I had Clomid
I had loads under 10mm and even on cd12 they were only just 10mm... ya hey!! The nurse
also said that my endro lining was a 'marvelous' size!! But there is a but.. the follicles are on 
my right side and that is were I had my tube removed.. but although very rare they can transfer
over to the other ovary.  I have had nothing but ov pains it feels as though
I am producing a  not a egg!   so loads of   for us!

Cat: I am pleased to hear you are fighting back.. girl power eh! I have everything crossed for 
you that you can get another donor! oh and you make me laugh ya nutter, I have just been 
laughing my head of at your posts  ... a little dance to bring you luck..    
         
         
        

Katherine: Glad to hear it went alright! Make sure you get losts of rest   

katrina: I think that was really nice of you to offer such a lovely thing   I hope you are feeling ok  

Sukie: How are you feeling hun?

Hello to everyone else and take care  
Love Kelly x


----------



## Guest

Hi Kelly That is great news    you go girl!
I'm doing good and better after hearing your news fingers crossed babe x


----------



## tulip1411

glad to hear you are ok   and thank you!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It's not a crap idea hun..but the OPK's don't seem to work with me .. not sure if that is because of the PCOS as the consultant seemed to think that I should ovulate but have never had the day 21 tests but my follicles got to a good size last time ..so he thought I should.. I am looking to see if I can find another donor as it feels like it has all gone sour with this one.. and I am starting to wonder about his motives .. etc.. 

Hope everyone is ok x 
Cat x


----------



## Mde Clomid

Hey Ladies!

Apologies I have been distant the last couple of days - certain young man being demanding together with a certain older man travelling lots...

Anyway, here I am! Also recently recovered from a terrible   couple of days. I have certainly not been myself (and it has been duly noted and remembered..  )

To note with this is that I have NOT started the clomid yet (nor is my AF here)!!!! Urghh! What is due to come for my dear family if I am like this now   ??

I have beein using OPK (despite PCOS) all week, in the hope that they might work (and still praying I am working too)! Guess I just switched on to a different lady after being subscribed the drugs.

So, no happy faces all week (and they say PCOS sufferers have only happy faces with OPK's).. and I missed a day (put the test stick in the wrong way   )

BUT!!! Yesterday I got a very   and I dont know what to think or do, apart from keeping up the  

So if I am ovulating by myself just like that?? God I dont even dare to think about it, but it could explain my   days - just maybe.

So now I am waiting and waiting for the weeks to pass so I can, A) to a preg test or B) start clomid and keep praying!

I am so new to all this that I dont think I really know back from front.

Today the sun is shining and we are having winds out of this world, but a walk around the lake (Divonne; les -Bains) is on the go!

Ladies you are all truly wonderful and I will come back tonight and try my first personals

Let our Dreams live and become reality!

PS Cat- my offer still stands 

katarina xxx


----------



## nikki p

hi there!!! my names Nikki and I'm new here! its taken me half an hour to try and work out how to get here!!! well hope you don't mind me joining in? Ive just been prescribed clomid. Ive got to start taking them in 2 weeks time. very excited. we've been ttc for 2 years now. i had a misscarriage last June at 7 wks. and nothing since, i have very irregular periods so my doctor has put me on clomid. I'm quite nervous of the side effects, has anyone experienced them love to hear your stories of taking clomid


----------



## tulip1411

Hi and welcome Nikki.. wishing you lots of luck!!!!     So sorry to hear of m/c   but the good thing is you can get pregnant so lets hope the Clomid gets you ovulating regularly.  As for side effects everyones different but I suffer with hot flushes so we are flashers on here   and headaches when I actually take the Clomid and spots but not everyone gets this so you maybe OK...  but it is worth it if it gets us are well deserved   Are you having monitoring done (ie:scans) and a 21day bloods taken? There has been a few girls who have got pregnant 3 in the last month so it does work and I have just found out that I am now ovulating so plenty   for me  
    
Love Tulip x


----------



## nikki p

thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

sad isnt it ive got nothing better to do on a saturday nite!!! ha ha my world has changed soooooo much in then last 2 years


----------



## tulip1411

Nikki I have just added more to my post


----------



## nikki p

my gyno has given me a drug to induce my period as there about evey 10 to 12 weeks then i take my clomid on day 2. ive then got to for a blood test on day 21 . very nrevous!!!!


----------



## tulip1411

I know what you mean gone are the days off out thurs, fri and sat and sun if I wasn't too hungover been down at the local pub... I don't miss it though! The girls on here are so supportive they are a god send ttc is so hard with no support... someone to ask questions don't you think! Did you read the added bit to my post if you go back up you will see what I mean I am


----------



## nikki p

that was supposed to say nervous!!! sorry im trying to get the hang of this


----------



## tulip1411

I took Clomid before about 3years ago and I did respond but not very well but this time I have produced 2 really good sized eggs but my circumstances have changed now as a tube removed... and my lovely big fat eggs are in the ovary on that side without the tube   but hey appantly they can jump!!   Have you looked at all the helpful things that you can use along side Clomid.. pre-seed?


----------



## nikki p

yeah ive been looking at the site for a few weeks now!! sometimes ive been in tears reading wether you guys have has  or  !!! thought id join in now im a fully pledged clomid girl


----------



## tulip1411

I had never heard of it before coming on here... a lub to help the sperm travel   ie: sperm friendly


----------



## nikki p

no whats pre-seed?


----------



## tulip1411

see above.. we must of posted at the same time! ( Aww bless you for doing that...  )
I have heard loads recommend it... I have just bought ov sticks and pg tests from ebay and I would recommend that too.


----------



## tulip1411

For all the years I have being trying I never bought anything like that because I always thought I would become to obsessed but I realized it didn't make any difference it was something worth trying.. which all may sound a bit strange but thats just me!


----------



## nikki p

oh ive already brought hundreds of the buggers off ebay!!!!


----------



## tulip1411

see where as I am virgin ovulater tester... so heres to peeing on a stick   when the best time of day to do it   the test I mean


----------



## nikki p

ive been told around half 2 in the afternoon dont know if this is totally correct though!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello everyone ..   sorry I have deserted you for a bit .. had a busy day today ..ended up doing a bit of retail therapy to cheer myself up .. with some vouchers that I had so free shopping ..   - don't we love shopping   especially when it is free !

Then I did a bit of crafty therapy and made cards for a guy I work with ..he wanted a butterfly card for his partner as she loves butterflies ..so did 2 different ones for him to choose from .. and also one for my bosses daughter .. and a card for my Mum and Dad for their birthdays .. will have to show you some pictures of them .. it is so much fun .. and is great therapy ..and means you don't have to think about all the crappy things that have gone on all week .. 

Hey it is NEVER SAD TO BE ON HERE !!! It is the coolest place to be         

Welcome Nikki   you will get fantastic support on here .. we will be there for you during the good days and the not so good days .. these girls keep me sane .. a few days ago I didn't even think I would be posting on here again ..yes these girls have given me the strength to fight back ..and go on fighting and looking for answers to problems that arise .. 

Side effects to clomid ..my main one is hot flushes (yes we do tend to strip off ..these girls think I am always sitting her naked ..and it is not true at all I am often wearing my underwear   ) ..and I look like this most days at work as I sit in front of two fans   ...bit of a Marge Simpson look going on!!  

I have put on quite a lot of weight being on clomid   ..cos I feel constantly hungry ..but know that I have got to get back on track and lose some again.. I am a real comfort eater so when I have had weeks like this one .. I want to eat all the sweet stodgy things in the world !!

Everyone seems to be different ..I find it a lot better to take it at night ..although it gives me insommnia .. but it has not been too bad this week ..the insommnia was more from my car being fire bombed .. and then just nervous feeling the next day around about the same time.. so can't say that was def the clomid.. 

It also dries you out a bit ..so things like pre-seed (a   friendly lubricant ..is really good ..and you can also take cough medicine such as robbittusin .. you have to use the one with expectorant (gua and this sometimes helps you create more fluid in the vital places !! (it doesn't work for all ..) I think that the childrens cough medicine is the best as they don't contain so much rubbish and additives etc) The vital ingredient is guaifenesin ..the tixylix childrens chesty cough one only contains that and sorbitol.. 

Anyway hun wishing you lots of luck with your treatment ..sending you and all the other lovely ladies on here some very very positive vibes (have decided that positive ones are just not good enough!)          and some babydust .. 
     
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

to be honest my DH threw mine out last month cause i got a bit obsessed with testing!! i was doing it evey day but ive already got some more coming in the post i love ebay


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Tulip hun   glad you two have been having a good ol chinwag ..anyone would think you had known each other for years      

Hi Sukie..Rosie ...Katherine ..Tina... Mde Clomid love to you all .. and anyone I have forgot ..x 

Just going to have a quick read and then off to bed .. night everyone ..
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

that's what I mean I will be just the same..  thanks for the advice on time i will try it out!


----------



## nikki p

thanks cat!!! wishing you lots and lots and lots of   2 hun xxxx oh dear i dont like the bit about putting on weight im already over wieght


----------



## tulip1411

Hello Cat... I have just posted to you in 2ww hun... Hope you are ok!!   The cards you make sound lovely I wouldn't mind taking something up like that   Retail therpy sounds good.. did you buy anything nice? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

You look lovely in your piccie Nikki... You don't look over weight at all


----------



## tulip1411

Anyway night night girls I am shattered off to get some zzzzzzzzz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

that picture was taken two and half years ago!!!!! we were in the maldives on our honeymoon. i chose that one   cuz it makes me feel abit better cuz now ive turned into a big fat bloater


----------



## nikki p

nite nite xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No you don't Nikki ..you look gorgeous x I am ok today thanks Tulip hun .. not too bad considering the crap week I have had eh! the burnt out car is still sitting there.. Insurance company have not even bothered phoning me back yet .. hope the hooligans who did it come and cut themselves on a bit of the glass ! we have someone from the local council coming out on Monday so quite glad it is still going to be there ..it will make them think about why we keep asking for a secure gate on the parking area! and because the parking bit is owned by the council it has to be them to give permission ! 

Ahh Nikki just read your bit about being a bloater..I am sure that is not true and I bet you look just as gorgeous even if you are bigger.. I am a porker ..but most of it is my (.) (.) or that is my excuse anyway !! and I'm sticking to it  
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

yeah my (.)(.) are my excuse to they are amssive tho lol and the fact im only 5 ft tall


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls ..this is a message I got back when I spoke with someone who runs free-sperm-donations.com ..I saw some warnings about other donors messing people about and she said that she wanted people to report problems so I contacted her as I thought if he is thinking he will make a living out of it ..you can bet he will try going on somewhere like that and still charge!

'Obviously you must not pay this donor- its not legal for him to accept payment either! Ill make sure he knows this, and also that he cannot be listed if he is going to charge.
What is his username?
Find another donor if he will not continue without charge-however long it takes to become pregnant with him. Do you mind if I ask a personal question and ask if you are sure youre inseminating on the right days? How are you working it out? 
Em x '

Decided I need to do a lucky sperm dance ...

          

           

             

           

Good Morning to you all 
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

good afternoon everyone x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Afternoon Nikki it is quiet on here today .. where is everyone  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Im forever blowing bubbles   pretty bubbles in the air !


----------



## tulip1411

Hi girls,
What a lovely day   I hope you are all doing something nice.. me just catching up on the housework and tonnes of washing   boring! I am having lots of ov pains getting quite painful, I now have sore (.)(.) too and lower back pain.. but what I don't understand is I have pain in my left side but they were only tiny follicles on that side.. could they have grown at a fast rate?   

Cat: You go girl!!!!! Girl power dance for you!!!           
      
    Wishing you tonnes and tonnes of      

Nikki:   I am only 5ft and 1inch and that inch I hold onto for dear life    What you doing today anything nice?

Hello to everyone else, where are you all  
Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

blowing them straight back   dont worry I will makesure its a even number!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good I love even numbers lol ..I have been doing boring washing too .. 3 loads so far two more to go ..having a blitz on bedlinen, towels you name it its going in the washing machine !
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

I am the same cat 3 loads so far   just done a ov stick and its come up negative but I could swear that I am ov can they be wrong?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I think so especially with pcos I think  ..but not sure if you get false positives as well as false negatives .. I found they drove me nuts .. I have loads sitting here but not sure if I am going to use them ..especially not this cycle with no donor I would rather not know I think !! I had a lot more pains last cycle than I have ever had before on both sides ..I think it is the clomid cranking the gears up a bit !

I really wish you lots and lots of luck this cycle hun x 
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

hello ladies! why is it us girls see some sunshine and start cleaning?? ive been washing and doing house work alday too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mine was because I had let it get into a right ol state just due to my state of mind this week   and it was getting me down .. still have loads of washing up to do .. I don't have room for a lovely dishwasher in my kitchen ..and oh how that would be nice .. another reason to move! It is amazing how irritating it is not having a car ..when you want to be able to nip and get something .. I threw all my washing up sponges etc away the other day and forgot to get some more whilst in town .. so the washing up has just sat there as I have nothing to do it with .. what a minger eh!! I have only eaten things that don't need many pots and pans .. cos can't face any more building up..but there are only so many hot cross buns you can eat in one day !!  

I have been given lots of baby stuff and I feel like throwing it all away today .. it just seems to rub it in that I have come to a stand still .. I should sort it out and put it away in the loft .. I am not at all superstitious or anything but it is just having it under my nose that is irritating .. I brought one of those pregnancy books that you can write in before you get pregnant but that is irritating me now ..as it has been in the same position for I don't know how many months I can't even bear to read what I wrote when I started the treatment this time round as I was so optimistic .. now I feel like a jaded old boot! 

As you can tell I am a bit low this evening ..think I need an early night .. I went out with a friend this afternoon who is always irritatingly positive ..and she thinks everyone else should be all the time .. Ifelt like saying just let me be down ..cos it is how I feel .. it was oh well at least you didn't have an accident in your car and you weren't hurt .. no but someone firebombed it !! grrrr  

then she went onto talk about when she gets pregnant in the next few months ...   ..so not had a very positive afternoon been wallowing in my own pathetic misery.. I know I need to snap out of it and that irritates me even more ..in fact I feel like I have a really bad dose of PMT !! but completely the wrong part of my cycle to be that .. god help everyone when it is PMT time !!

How is everyone else today ..? we have all been busy washing ..the 5th load is on now ! It wouldn't have been five LOADS if there weren't so many different colour clothes ..so ended up with small loads of pinks ..and another of greens .. then whites then blacks ..and then towels are going in next! god why am I telling you this ..why would you be interested ..I AM GOING SLOWLY MAD    ignore me everyone .. and I'll go away x
Cat x


----------



## Mde Clomid

Evening ladies!

Welcome Nikki   ! I am new to the forum myself (and in waiting to start Clomid) but I can tell you this site is a Godsend!!

Cat - Sorry you have had another rubbish day   You head must be spinning at this rate with all that is going on in your life! Happire times will follow I promise!!

Kelly - I am a bit dubious to OPK;s too (PCOS) but I had 3 - and one + this week so maybe.. then I have no other signs of OV (apart from rather   mood earlier in the week) so who knows. God it is all a bit tricky trying to keep track of days and dates and tests and   here and there whilst still being fun  



The sun has been shining here too - and guess what? House is clean and the ironing is piling up i do wish as if by   all the clothes, bedlined, tablecloths etc woudl reappear nice and tidy in their respective places.

DF is away (flew to UK this am for the rugby at twickers) and liam is stuck with a cold. We didn't get as much   in as we wanted (had a positive OV test on Friday) and now he is away till Tuesday.Hope it was wrong in a way so we didnt miss our chance - next month I will be Mde Clomid for sure - with all the trimmings   .

I best be off to bed, still got to get up in the morning for the school run..

Sweet Dreams you all, incl those I have not mentioned above 

katarina xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh lucky man going to Twickers ...I lurve the rugby ...men rolling around in the mud again ..thats it I am cheered up now   

 everyone ..I promise to try and remain a cheerful, chirpy person and to stop writing so many 'ME ME ME' POSTS ! sorry everyone   
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

goodmorning ladies. hope your all doing well.  Cat sending you a big    hope your feeling a bit more positive today hun x sending everyone  . i just wanted to pick your brains really!!! I'm a bit of a  to all this! I'm starting clomid soon but because of my looooong cycles my GP has prescribed me norethisterone to induce my period. but I'm not sure when i need to take it my last period was Saturday 17th February day 1. so do i count 28 days from then or more!!!!   i don't know what to do!! Ive got to take one tablet three times a day for five days then a couple of days later i should start bleeding.(why am i telling you guys this  u know it all don't you!!) my DH had told me to wait a few weeks but i really want to start taking it. I did ask my GP but shes not very helpful at all. she didn't even know what home ovulation tests were!!!!!!!!!!!   i would love some advice please. I'm going on a family holiday soon with lots of my nieces and nephews!! nearly all of them are babies!!  my four sister-in-laws were all pregnant together!! i was too but i had a m/c. I found out i pregnant on the same day as my closest sister-in-law,so we would of gone threw everything at the same time.Its killed me seeing her bump grow everyday! She had baby girl a month ago and to make it worse she stole the name that i had chosen if i had a girl,so you can imagine how hard its been for us.  I don't mean to sound a b***h but its so hard isn't it?)i  love them all dearly but it hurts so much. So I'm just desperate to start taking clomid. All I'll be hearing for a week is baby talk. I'm dreading it to be honest. I think I'll probs just want to       ALL WEEK!!! But Ive got to stay positive! Plus when were away its my 30th Birthday    But Ive worked it out that if i do take it on day 28 by the time we go on holiday I'll be able to test to see if I'm pregnant       . Oh dear i have rambled on haven't i? Sorry!!! Well i would appreciate some advice please ladies. SENDING YOU ALL LOTS OF                                         I'm off to have some brekky, Ive swapped the sausage sandwiches for special k and   hope to hear from you soon byeeeeeeeeeeee love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

I forgot to add all my sister-in-laws are tall blonde and VERY thin oh the pain!!!! HA HA HA HA The complete opposite to my short brunette FAT self     Please someone cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I've not posted all weekend, we were away at my parents for DH's birthday, but he had a lovely time despite the fact we couldn't go out. I have been popping on keeping an eye on everything though - but not in a weird stalker way honest!  Just in a mod way.

Nikki P, welcome to the madhouse Clomid board! You will find lots of support and lovely ladies here. And when you think you're going mad or experiencing things that are just plain weird, you'll find other girls on here who most likely have been through it and will make you feel sane again.

Cat, hope you're ok hun and feeling a bit brighter now?  DO you think the woman from the free donor website you mentioned may be able to find you another donor? I really hope she can. 

Tulip, not sure about the pains. I do know that sometimes I did get pains on both sides and know I wasn't oving from both sides, I think it might just be another side effect. Although the other ovary can kind of 'drift' over to pick up the egg from the other side so if that happened I suppose you could feel something from that? Good luck hun! 

Katarina, I too have PCOS but I was lucky that I did find OPKs reliable. I used them in conjunction with charting my BBT, and found it very informative. I'd say it always best though to try not to let these things take over though, as the whole thing can become mechanic and drive you bonkers! I'd say if things like that are taking over or making things more mechanical, then ditch them and just go for  every other day from around cd 10. Good luck! 

Hi Sukie, hope you're ok?

Hi to anyone else I've (probably) forgotten! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi All,

Back on thread mill thanks to wonderful   arriving early yesterday   

Had a good weekend despite that - got some paint samples on Saturday as I plan to finally start decorating our house next week when I am off! Then it was off to the rugby yesterday with my good friends Jenny and Ailsa (DH was working... poor thing!) and a 78-10 victory for the mighty Widnes Vikings... although it was against amateur opposition in the 3rd road of the Challenge Cup! At least we are now in the draw for the 4th rounf tonight and could get a big tie against superleague opposition!

RosieP - glad everything seems ok after your horrible bleeding last week - I would have been beside myself with worry so well done for staying so positive!

Hi to everyone else - I am rubbish at keeping up with everyone and will try and get to know people more as this site has been a life-saver for me over the last few weeks.

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Karen. To be honest I was beside myself with worry, but had to try and calm myself down as I was doing myself no good at all. Am just trying to take each day as it comes at the moment and trying to stay  .

Wishing you lots of luck and minimum side effects for this cycle.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hello,

Thankyou girls for the advice on opk's   you are all wonderful!
Feeling abit   and    my dsd (dear step daughter) Beth has just come home from school and told me 
she has started her period... I feel really sad now she isn't a little girl anymore I still want to put her in frilly dresses   Sorry I shouldn't moan I am very lucky to have her! But I feel like she has all grown up and I wanted her to siblings to talk to about this  

Nikki: That must of been so hard for you     and I can understand why it still is... once when I was with a group of friends and they talk about preg/labour etc.. I just pretended to join in and they all stopped and looked at me ashamed.. how   is that, but I was fed up of hearing about it.. then I felt guilty and it's not that I don't want them not to talk about it but just for them to be a bit more empathic towards the subject! I am sorry that I cant help you with your question have you tried looking in the 'ask the nurse' section or search? Wishing you lots of luck       

Rosie: Glad you had a lovely wkend... happy belated b'day to your dh!   xxxxxx  

Karen: Oh all them lovely men running round..   Sorry to hear the damn   is here... curse her!! Hope you are'nt suffering too bad  

Cat: Have you gone all      at the thought of all them lovely rugby men  ...    

Katherine, Tina, Sukie: How are you? and everyone else.. sorry if I have missed you..  
Love Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOoh yes we lurve the rugby men      my partner who died played rugby .. he was sex on legs!   

Nikki ..don't put yourself down ..you are gorgeous hunny and what is a few pounds between friends   .. I would start taking the Nor ...(can't spell it) stuff straight away if you have ruled out being pregnant..that is what my consultant told me to do it will just make you have a withdrawal bleed to start off a new cycle ..thats why it is important to rule out being pregnant ..I can't believe your GP did not know what ovulation tests are ..you would have thought they would like to educate themselves on such things ..how on earth do they know what patients are talking about otherwise.. I have one GP I refuse to see as he has almost decided what is wrong with you before you even walk through the door ..he told me I would never get put on metformin (I have) ... and that the only reason I was not loosing weight (before going on the met) was because I ate too much ..(I went to WW before going on MET and did not loose an ounce following their diets, as soon as I was on MET I lost 3 stone!! he also told me once when I went in feeling really awful and with a headache that was horrendous and I could hardly stand up for the pain ..he said if you think it is meningitis make sure you get down the hospital ..err hello who is the Dr here !!

So I see the other GP in the practice and he is really nice and actually listens to what you tell him. Which reminds me I need to book an asthma check up .. the fan is going on a bit too regularly at night which helps me breathe !! so a sure sign I need a review, I have been a bit slack at taking my meds .. I feel like I rattle some days with tablets for this and tablets for that .. right better go and rustle up some tea .. might have poached eggs on toast I fancy something simple..  you really wanted to know that didn't you ?  I bet you all feel more secure in the knowledge that I am having eggs for my tea   I think the   drugs are kicking in !!
Cat  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh nearly forgot   to everyone x


----------



## nikki p

Hi everyone. hope you enjoyed your egg on toast cat!!!!! I was bad went and had a pub meal with my DH it was lovely tho and no washing up!!! just  got to do lots of    now. thanks for the advice cat, i think im going to start taking my tablets tommorrow now!!!! im so excited. i know i shouldnt get my hopes up but at least ive got something at long last to give me a kick start.       DH just gone to footy practice! he looks so cute in his shorts!!! im just watching maternity ward on tv and crying everytime a baby is born saddo i know! hope your all doing ok. sending you all       and hugs nikki xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I didn't have egg on toast in the end I pushed the boat out and had a bowl of frosties   feel really tired and just couldn't be bothered just for me ..when I am not on my own I am not that lazy honest !!

 I have just been speaking to my eldest god-daughter (13) and she was talking to me about getting her Mum a Mothers day present and it made me feel really sad .. I know I am lucky as I have four gorgeous god-children but somehow it's not enough ..its not the same as having your own.. I really feel like I have bad pmt ..even had stomach cramps earlier .. do you think the stress of last week could have messed up my cycle ?

Cat x


----------



## Nancy2015

Hi All

Not posted on this thread for ages... first round of clomid didn't make me ovulate  Ended up having a 58 day cycle, but after long discussions have decided to do my second round. This time I done day 3 to 7 of cycle, so who knows. I don't think I will ovulate, just know my damn pcos is to blame!! As last time I found it far too obsessive with opk's etc, especially as I never ever got a positive one... I will not be doing them this time. Prob won't even have bms every other day. I just feel that if its going to happen, its going to happen.

Have my second consultant apppointment on Thursday, so will let him know the first round didn't work and will ask him what to do if af doesnt arrive again.

Hope everyone is well, sorry for the me post!!

Love Dawn xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Dawn ..sorry you are having a difficult time hun   .. they will normally give you medication to make you get your period, so I would ask for that when you see him this week and you will have it ready .. I had exactly the same happen to me except it was about 10 weeks I missed it was so frustrating !! so know where you are coming from there hun.. 

I used the opk's without a lot of success and yes they do drive you mad .. I would just try and have   as much as you can .. hun but try and stay relaxed about it ..not telling other half when it is the right time seems to work for some of the girls on here ..as it takes some of the pressure off .. and remember to carry on having fun ..don't worry about it being a me post that is what we are here for hun   ..wishing you lots of            for your next cycle hun..it took until my third cycle until they got the dose right ..so don't lose heart hun x 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

sorry about the huge white space ...my cat laid on the enter button and I couldn't seem to delete it lol   I told you he was learning to touch type didn't I !!  
Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,


Hope you are all well? 
I am now a week away from testing, I am going   but trying to stay  . I have been feeling very sick since Friday, I was up all night with it but I often do feel sick leading up to my period so I am not sure? Well with the Preseed and prepare to concieve Hypnotherapy I am keeping everything crossed ad not forgetting the Clomid which all helps!!!


Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi girls.. I cant sleep so popped on to say hello although you are all having some zzzzzzzzzzzzz  

Cat you make me laugh, I read your posts and they always make me giggle.. thanks have you heard anything more about a possible donor?   Also so sorry to hear you lost your partner sweetie         

Leighanne: sending you lots of      I really hope you get a bfp!! The sickness sounds like a good sign  

Nikki: Good luck with taking the  tablets (sorry I too cant remember the name)   

SUKIE: WHERE ARE YOU... I HOPE YOU ARE OK   

Did anyone watch fallen angel.. I thought tonight was better than yesterdays she just really annoyed me yesterday... she was such a evil witch! My best friend came round tonight and I am so blessed she has been researching things about ttc/clomid and opk's so she can support me... I am so lucky to have her! It must be strange for her because she has got 3 children and got pregnant with them all straight away... so in away what she does means more a true star she is!!  Oh sorry I am babbling now because I am tired   I hope you are all snoozing well!! Feeling abit in between ov and 2ww today done   every other day anyway (dh thinks it's his b'day  ) Night night all and sorry to those I have missed   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Tulip I should have popped on for a chat as I was up then too ..  

Had a phone call this morning from my temp to say that she has started bleeding overnight .. she had her 12 wk scan yesterday and all was well so ..hoping if we send her lots of           

everything will be ok  

Sukie we are missing you hun ..'where are where has Sukie gone ..where oh where can she be .. ' 'We hope that Sukie won't be long ..and will be back amongst you and me ' 
 (I know crap song ..but we miss you hunny    ) 

Leighanne ..fingers crossed for you hun           

right off to work now ..speak to you all  later x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me. Just wanted to know if anyone would be interested in this? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87984.0

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## nikki p

hello ladies. hope your all ok! ive started takeing my tablets to induce my period today. ive only taken two tablets and have had bad stomach cramps already     mind you ive got take the bad to get the good havent i!!! and i havent even started taking the clomid yet!!!! god help me. i really hope i dont suffer from side effects!  im such a sickly person anyway    just a daft question but does clomid regulate your periods? im a bit of an   with all this. my consultant didnt explain anything to me!!! he just wrote my prescription and told me to take in on day 2 to 6 then have a blood test on day 21, so sorry for all the questions!      sending    to you leighanne fingers legs and toes crossed for you hun xx cat hope your temps ok?   what we ladies have to go threw ay!!!                          lots of       nikki x x +


----------



## Guest

Aaaahhhh you missed me! 

I'm ok my DH's laptop stopped working so I haven't been able to get on I've been going crackers  It's just taken me ages to try and catch up on all the gossip 

Welcome Nikki good luck with the clomid hopefully you won't have too many side effects I mainly just get the hot sweats (Cat likes to strip alot) 

Cat I'm glad that you seem so much better x and I loved the song you crazy gal 

Hi Kelly Good luck with the  and I wouldn't worry to much with the ov tests I took them for over a year and the consultant said if they don't get you preggers in the first 3 months they'll probably do more harm than good. (with you getting stressed thinking *I MUST DO IT NOW!!!!!*) 

Karen Sorry to hear you got your A/F how are you doing? 

Hi Rosie I'm ok thanks, how are you doing?

Good luck Leighanne  

Hi to everyone else x

Sukie x


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,

                   Well i am now officially a clomid chick! i am so excited.My appointment with my consultant was 2day,She weighed me to make sure i had reached the goal weight that she set for me before she would prescribe the clomid.I was a couple of pounds over and my heart sank but she saw how well ive done and said she would prescribe the clomid anyway.

                   Anyway im confused allready,as to how much provera to take.I cant remember what my consultant said (or i couldnt take it in) and on the provera box it says 3 a day but on a leaflet that the consultant gave me it says 1 a day! And i know this is an early question but she said av sex on days 12-16 so how long after that should you test?


----------



## Guest

Max well done on reching your target.
I'm just on clomid so I can't help you there but I would say have lots of   12 till at least day 18 to be on the safe side and maybe a couple of times either side of them dates. Test on the date you would normally get your A/F.   Good luck hun x
Sukie


----------



## max_8579

Hi sukie and thankyou,
                              What is a/f? is it your period? i only get 1 wevery few months and never know when its gonna b,the provera is to make me bleed so i can start the clomid.


----------



## Guest

Max
Yes A/F is your period   Maybe test around day 30?


----------



## max_8579

Nikki p hiya,
               My consultant has prescribed me provera 2day 2induce my period and clomid,I see youve started taking yours.Im a bit confused as i cant remember how many my consultant told me to take.It says 3 a day on the box label that the pharmacist put on and on a leaflet that my consultant gave me it says 1 a day.I wanted 2 start them in the morn.Im not lookin forward to it now i know your getting cramps as im mardy.How many did they tell you to take a day?

 Anyway sorry for questioning you and good luck to you.xx


----------



## nikki p

hi-ya max my consultant has prescribed me a tablet called noretherone not provera but I'm thinking it must be the same kinda drug.but everyone on here has been given provera!!! ive never heard of the one he gave me?  Anyway Ive been told to take one tablet 3 times aday for 5 days then take my clomid on the 2nd day of my period. i suppose it would be the same for you? don't worry bout the cramps I'm having no pain at all now. i took a paracetamol and I'm fine now hun!  hope this has helped!!!! GOODLUCK to you too                   hugs  Nikki x x


----------



## nikki p

MAX WITH YOUR WEIGHT LOSS WELL DONE!!!!!!!!! X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## nikki p

Ive been reading that alot of the girls here have m/c while taking clomid do you think its anything to do with the drug?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies  .. I am soooo tired this will only be a quickie ... my temp is ok she has a kidney infection and baby is doing fine ..so that is good ...  

Sukie   welcome back x ....we did miss you  

Max Well done on the weight loss you star you x 
  
I have just looked at my Provera bottle and it says take half a tablet daily for 5 days ..mine are 10mg tablets.. so I guess half to one tablet a day sounds about right ... Nikki .. I have had what you have been prescribed before .. it is a kind of progesterone tablet I think and it basically does the same thing ..I used to have to take them to stop me having a period for so long ..when I used to have 6-7 wk periods ..god were they tiring !! so although they are used to stop periods too ..when you stop taking them you will get a withdrawal bleed ..and thats when to start your clomid on day two/three etc as prescribed by your doc

I have had a really hectic day today trying to get sorted out for the office move tomorrow ..it makes me laugh as I have been the only one busting a gut to get organised and ended up doing everyone elses stuff as well as they had just left it ..and IT need to sort out phones and computers out and wanted clear desks so I didn't leave today until 6.45 ..and then walked home which is about 1.75 miles so I am really tired now ..ready for my pit ! I had a healthy prawn salad for lunch which I really didn't enjoy I wanted a sticky bun instead but I was good (well except for the dime bar ..that just needed tidying away..as it would have made the box too heavy to move ..you understand my dilema ..oooh do I eat it ..or do I make the removal men strain their backs   I ate it  

Well I worked my butt off today and with all that walking I am sure I will have worked it off     

 to everyone x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok I have got about 4 days to find a donor ..anyone any suggestions ..I might make a placard to wear around my neck    actually in some ways I think it will do me good not to have to go through the stress of the 2ww.. start again after my holiday I think..  if I hav got another donor by then Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi Cat 
I don't have any suggestions sorry  Are you going any where nice on holiday? I've gotta go to bed as I'm shattered! Good luck with the move tommorrow.
Speak soon 
Sukie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its ok Sukie I will let you off    Woke up really tired again .. and a bit under the weather ..but there have been so many bugs going round at work and I have managed to escape all of them so far ..so guess that couldn't last forever ..and they tend to get you when youre down don't they nasty bugs  

Well I am armed with half of my cleaning cupboard today .. Councils are not very good with the old cleaning malarkey ...so every time we move offices we end up having to wash everything down because it is such a mess !! deep joy sorry I sound really grumpy again this morning don't I   sorry guys just really tired and weary .. I need to snap out of it   I will be fine I'm sure once I have got to work and got busy ..  

Hope you all have a lovely day x 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hope it all went good today at work and your feeling better Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am sooooo tired ..have not stopped all day and have just got in ..I managed to move 5 people including myself .. squished them into offices .. one of the men we had helping us move smelt of cheesey feet really really badly... the room still smelt of him after he had left ..it made us all want to vomit!  urgh!

How about the rest of you ..have you had a good day ? my lurg seemed to fade into the background probably because I was so busy.. Cat x


----------



## Guest

Pooh stinky man


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ha ha ..yes he was yuk..imagine living with a cheesy feet man


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki,

              Thanks for the good luck wishes.well i started the provera 2day (3 a day) hope thats ok.Not been too bad,a little pain but not much.Ive been bloated though.

              I did miscarry last time i had clomid,they say the chances are higher,but so many people go on to have healthy babies too.

        Anyway good luck to you as well.xx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi girls,

A little good luck and bring on the a/f (aunt Flo) dance for Max and Nikki so you can get started...
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        
       
       
        [/move]
Cat: eeeerrrrrrh yuk... cheesy feet how wasn't you sick   ... but the question is
did you have your placard on... '' Er hello anyone giving any  away to today 
'' seeing as there was all the work men  (except cheesy feet of cause!!)  I so 
admire your strength to beat all to carry on... YOU are a true star!! Wishing you so much luck 
that you find one soon hun  ...Talking of walking I may be soon.. our car failed it's MOT 
today and it's not worth the money to fix it   so off 'new' (well a few years old ) 
car shopping Saturday... fingers crossed we get one!

Sukie: So nice to have you back.. we ... was starting to worry you had gone on 
holiday and not taken us..  Have you started you diary yet, I know you hadn't when I last
looked I am finding my so hard to write I am so rubbish at doing things like that! I hope you
getting loads of   

Rosie: How are you feeling?  Have you heard anything about a scan date yet?

I am feeling really proud of myself today I organised (for the 1st time ever!) a 'bit of do' last 
night for work for all the service users and they loved it...  Going into Leeds tomorrow 
for some retail therapy I can not wait... shopping here I come!! 

Hello to everyone else 
Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

Gosh sorry about all the ' ' mistakes I must be more tired than I thought (I didn't go to bed until 1:30 last night)  SUKIE: Sorry I forgot say I must of mixed you up with Rosie as it was her dh's b'day the other day..    but where I got Sean from I really don't know   

Thank you for the   blowing you them right back   (I bet it was Cat... it's a even number  )
xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

you know me too well .. I have been blowing bubbles everywhere .. got to get rid of unwanted gas somehow eh     (only kidding ..I'm not a stinky farty pants honest!) 

Ummmm I think the  cheesy feet man put me off thinking about requesting bodily fluids off any of them    

We had to have the windows open all day and spray air freshner to get rid of it ..urgh  

My hair looks like the wild woman of Borneo this morning !! I went to sleep with it damp and it is naturally a bit curly ..well this morning think of Kate Bush in her wild days lol   (Not a good look but makes a change from the Marge Simpson fan hairdo eh!) 

Right better have some healthy breakfast .. speak to you girlies later x

Hello  to everyone and   for whatever you face today x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just remembered the dream I had last night .. I went into Boots after doing a pregnancy test and I had got a faint line..so I went to Boots for an early test and the woman was telling me that the only way I would not be pregnant was if it had fertilised and not implanted properly ...how ironic is that dream ..the first cycle I don't have a donor!!  

I did ask a gay friend of mine if he would help last night ..he is thinking about it .. 

Kelly sorry to hear about your car hun.. they are a bloomin nuisance aren't they .. cause so much hassle! hope you find a bargain!
Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

Morning ladies,


Get the   I tested very early only 10 days since ovulation and it was negative!! Anyone tested early and gone on to have a BFP. I know it is naughty but I felt so sick, fed up of waiting but now wish I hadn't because it could be a false result so now all I will doing is waiting for the  .



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Any of you into quizzes, as I've put a thread up to try and get a team together for an FF quiz tournament?

Well, I'll try my best to catch up on personals, but my you girls can  ! 

Nikki, Clomid never regulated my periods really. I used to ov any time from cd14 to cd25, with AF usually about 12 days after that. I've heard of the one your doc gave you - think they work the same as Provera and at the end of the day they are just brand names, probably have more or less the same ingredients. Good luck with taking the Clomid hun. I've been told that Clomid can slightly raise your chances of miscarriage and ectopic pg, but there are lots of success stories. Take a look at this thread to see the successes: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40063.0

Sukie, I'm fine thanks. Feeling very sick at the moment, but grateful for the symptoms even if they do make me feel like poo. Glad you're back online. It's such a nightmare when laptops go wrong (sounds like one of those programmes!). I broke 2 of DH's old laptops last year and was offline every few weeks - so frustrating!  Then you always feel like you've missed out on loads. How are you and how are you getting on with the Clomid? Hope the side effects are going easy on you?

Max, well done on the weight loss and welcome to being an 'official' Clomid Chick. Ov for me used to happen anytime from cd14-cd25, so I'd say every other day to cover all those days just in case. Good luck hun!

Cat, where are you off too on holiday?    at cheesy feet man, glad you didn't ask him to be a donor - you wouldn't want a baby with cheesy feet! Why can't people just wash Strange dream hun - but then I think Clomid can make us have weird ones. I hope your friend agrees. That could work out well really if he agreed. Do you think he'd want to have contact with the child, and would you want him to? Hope you're feeling a bit better from your lurgy?

Kelly, your do sounds good. I love organising things like that. I'm the one out of all my friends who organises nights out etc. Enjoy you're shopping today and don't buy too much (oh go on then!) I got my scan date through for 16th April, so I'm just trying to keep myself sane from now until then!!!

Leighanne, I'm officially sending the    round now - can you hear the sirens?  I know loads of people who have had BFN testing early and then had BFP on the proper test date. In fact I tested 14 dpo and got BFN, but got BFP 15 dpo, so I'd definitely advise everyone to hold off as long as you can, and especially AFTER 14dpo. Good luck!

Blimey, I've waffled for England again! 

Rosie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi All,

Just a quickie from me as I am officially FED UP WITH IT ALL today!!!!!!!

Just wanted to get that off my chest!

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P

Ah Karen, sending you big     I think it's one of those days today as I've been in tears for no reason.   There must be something in the air around here.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LeighanneC

Rosie,

I know I am a very, very naughty girl!!! It just all gets the better of you but as they say it is not over till the fat lady sings!!! I will not give up yet and you proved that it is still possible!!!


Thankyou so much honey.
Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


      Calling all police, please visit me as I have been a very, very naughty girl!!!


----------



## Rosie P

Don't give up hope yet Leighanne!     I've sent the   back home and told them it was a false alert.

Rosie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

Evening ladies! hope your all ok and doing well  thanks Kelly for my aunt flo dance it made me chuckle!!!   only two more days left of taking the tablets then I'm  officially a clomid girl   I'm so excited. i know Ive probs got along way to go yet but I'm already thinking positive and haven't done an ovulation tests at all for about 6 weeks (was a tad obsessed with them!!!!) my DH would throw them away and id of already ordered more off ebay!! bless him! just want to start taking my clomid and hopefully it will be successful for us     

  Max hope your ok taking your provera  we can be clomid buddies soon lol      good luck wishes to everyone and lots of      and      love Nikki x x x


----------



## Guest

Rosie The clomid hasn't been to bad so far (touch wood that it stays that way). Yes at least with the sickness you know that everything is progressing well. x

Kelly just started my clomid dairy  I have also had a rethink after talking to Glen and will ask for another three months of clomid 100mg and to be monitored at my next appointment in the end of May. Hope you get another car soon. I wouldn't go on holiday without inviting you all 

Cat Good luck with your friend I hope he says yes. 

Leighanne I hope it is just to early and you get a   

Nikki Hope your AF comes soon so your join the crazy gang 

Karen 

After tonight I won't be on till Monday as the laptop has got to go in over the wk end for Dh to get another one Monday so I'll be going crazy alone over the weekend   It's ok I'll just look forward to catching up Monday 

Sukie


----------



## LeighanneC

Sukie,

Thanks Honey, I will not test now till Monday, the proper day!!!



Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne ..tie your hands up .. naughty lady !! 
Rosie ..& Karen   sorry you are having   day today ..sometimes it is funny you don't know why that day is any different but you just feel pants!!
Sukie ..glad you wouldn't escape on holiday without us all in your suitcase ..can you imagine all of us together ..what a riot !!
Nikki ..you will be   like the rest of us before you know it hun   

Rosie I like quizzes ..but not very good at them unless they are multiple choice   as my memory is    (Rosie notes in her notebook ..don't invite Cat to be on the team     ) 

Two gorgeous babies came into work today .. the girl who I used to supervise came in with her tiny wee one .. 5 wks old but was prem ..so still a little tiny thing ..but quite long as the father is 6'9!! and the other was a girl who worked in the office next door to me came in with her 2 week old little girl.. both gorgeous ..everyone said I was a natural with them .. and would make a good Mum ..little do they know of my situation !! 

My temp is doing well ..she had her 12 wk scan and then another scan due to some bleeding which turned out to be from a kidney infection, quite common in pregnancy apparently ..I think there must be something in the water at County Hall !! I keep drinking it ..but its not working ..yet  

Night night Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Noticed we now have Bibbles .. is that a cross between a bubble and a bible .. are we going all religious this week


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie because all that shopping has tired me out... but loved every minute!! I have had a lovely day and got loads of bargains and even the petite stuff was on sale... I was on    

Viking girl: Aww sorry to hear you are having a bad fed up day sweetie   Try and stay positive I know it's blooming hard though   

Leighanne: The sickness sounds   fingers crossed for testing again   
you tested to early.. naughty lady    

Nikki: Clomid regulated my af and also I only bleed for 3 days and it's light while taking it (Usually 6/7days and heavy with cycles 28/40) so I think it differs for different people  

Rosie:   Sorry to hear you are feeling sick even though it's a good thing... 16th of April I am off away that day (work related) for a week, taking some services users to Butlins... it will be here quicker than you think although it must feel like it's dragging hun  

Cat:     come on mister cat's friend please help!!!   Really hope he says yes!!!

Sukie: When are you back to see the consultant hun?   sorry to hear you are offline for a few days we will miss you!  

Max:   and   to everyone else!

So much for a quick one it's like a essay..   oh yes going for my scan/bloods tomorrow.. does anyone know what my scan will tell them/me I am on cd19... thanks I am a bit   I cant remember!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max_8579

hello everyone,

                      tulip.thanks for the good luck dance,i hope it works!  

                and rosie thanx for your good luck message too.

                it does help a lot when you know theres people sending you good luck.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki,
            its my last provera day on sun,im not getting any stomach pains at all,i hope thats not a bad sign!

              Ive decided for the first month im not gonna do ovulation tests,i want to see how we get on and keep it as stress free as poss.

          
      good luck.xx

            Hiya and good luck to everyone else too.xx


----------



## nikki p

Morning ladies!!!! hope you all have a nice day! The suns shining for us!!!!     Max i think thats a good idea about not doing any ovulation sticks, i think my DH would scream    if he saw my ovulation packs again!! We'll just to have lots of    instead!! oh he'll think its his birthday bless him!Glad your not poorly lady on  your tablets!!! My Nan phoned me last nite and said she had a dream that i had a baby girl oh i wish    well better go and get ready for work   Have a fun red nose day  (sorry only thing i could find) Speak to you lovely  ladies later!!!!!                                    to you all      big hugs Nikki x x


----------



## Viking Girl

Morning All!! Grey skies have lifted today and I'm feeling much better! Only 1 more  tablet to go this month (might be the last ever if I don't get anymore prescribed when I go back to the hospital on 12th April.... or a miracle happens!).

Thanks everyone for the  - it really helped!

I thought it was supposed to be spring!!! My car looked like an ice-cube this morning!! We are doing a dress in red day at work today for Comic Relief and I had got a lovely red t-shirt out last night to wear. Took one look out of the window this morning and its on with the red polo neck and wooly jacket!!!

 on her way out today, so    starting in earnest from tonight!!


----------



## tulip1411

morning ladies,

I have just got back from my scan and the nurse said one of my follicles had gone which was a good indication that I had ovulated and that the linning of my womb was thickening really well... sorry for all the questions I know I am a pain in   but does the linning of the womb thicken when pregnant or is that a bad sign   (I should maybe know the answer  )

Nikki: The   has gone in at this end... it's bloominf freezing.. please send us some this way!!!   Good luck for thid month.. come on af so you can get started  

Viking girl: Glad you are feeling brighter   we believe in miracles hun    

Max: Glad you aren't feeling any pain.. I don't always have any pain before my af so it just means may arrive with no warning.. good luck!!! I have only just started the ovulation tests because I didn't want to get too obssessed with ttc but think I will only use sparely (I will make myself  ) 

Hello to everyone else  
Lot of love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

Also *KATARINA* how are you, you are quiet hun! Hope all is ok! 

Max: What a gorgeous piccie.. you look divine sweetie and drunk in love (oh aren't I soppy eh!)


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hello All

I have just registered on FF and have just been reading through this thread.

Im on my first clomid cycle, CD41 today, can I join in with you guys?

Nikki
x


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi Nikki,

Welcome to the thread, hope you like us all, we are  !!!!!! It must be the treatment!!!!


Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hello Leighanne

I think I will fit it nicely as I too am   with or without treatment!!

Where abouts are you from?

Im in bracknell, justy moved here from sunny rochdale.

Have you got any nice plans for your weekend?

Nikki


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,
I've not been around for a few weeks as my computer broken. 

Cat - I'm so sorry to hear of the rough time you've been having - any luck on finding a new donor ?

love and hugs

Ruth


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No luck as yet with a donor hun .. I am soo tired this cycle I am almost glad I don't have to go through the 2ww nightmare as not sure I could have coped with a negative after the month I have had .. but onwards and upwards... I had a letter from an MP yesterday that I had written to saying that although he can't act on my behalf he would give any support to my own MP to help get improvements etc to the area - it is really getting me down now ..I want to start getting boxes to pack !! to get out of here .. my Dad phoned up to talk about another car and I thought what is the point ?! they could just burn it out again next week .. so not worth having one until I can either hide it behind big metal gates or I move.. 

I am thinking of going to bed as feel so tired today ..I might watch the comic relief stuff in bed .. and have an early night ..how sad is that ..Friday night 6.30pm and I am thinking of going to bed ..I feel like I can hardly keep my eyes open so at least it will make me bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow ..hopefully. 

Night girls ..sorry for the boring post .. love you all .. hello to newbies .. I can't even be bothered to put smileys on ..so must be tired :-(  
Cat x


----------



## fedupofbeingananny!

Oh no.... xxxxxcat (sorry, couldn't remember your whole name!!) I'm sorry that you are feeling so down. I hate to hear of people feeling so depressed about it all..... who would have known that when we decide we are ready to have a family that it would be so difficult and emotional!  

I for one just sort of assumed that when you decide you want to have a family you just can.... sex education classes etc never tell you of the difficulties which may arise in conceiving and certainly don't prepare you for the guilt and despair you feel when it doesn't happen....... oh gosh, I'm so sorry... I don't even know any of you and I'm already babbling on like I've been here for years!!

Sorry to babble on and on and on and on but..... does anyone else also feel that their partners just don't 'get' the whole unable to get pregnant issue? I feel as if I'm totally on my own with taking the Clomid although my GP is being incredibly supportive my hubby just doesn't get it! He says it doesn;t mean anything to him until I'm pregnant! (Although drawing on my previous experience, he won't "get it" until baby arrives and possibly even until I finish breast feeding or until he can do the 10.30 feed from the bottle as bonding time.........) see... I'm not even pregnant yet and I'm already getting paranoid about things!!!!!

HEEEELLLPPPPPPPPPP.........................

Sorry if you feel that I've posted in the wrong section but I have actually posted and babbled so much that I actually think every aspect of every subject has been covered!  

Boy I think I'll sleep well tonight from getting all this off my chest (not to mention the night nanny work I did last night!!!!!!!!!) ... *can't find a yawning smiley!*


----------



## nikki p

nite nite ladies soooooooooooooooo tired x


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi Nikki,


I am from sunny Hartlepool in the North East, my hubby is originally from Bradford way!!! I am going to see my poorly friend this afternoon and then going out with my friend across the road tonight but drinking is off limits till I get the   or  . Hope you have a good weekend and everyone else on this thread.



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

sorry you're feeling so low Cat sending you lots of 

                            

Hope you're feeling a little better real soon

Ruth


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Welcome Nikki and fedupofbeingananny. It's lovely to see more Clomid girls and if you have any questions or anything the lovely Clomid ladies will be more than happy to help. Most of the time we just come on here and chat, moan, whinge, make eachother laugh and generally keep eachother sane. Hope you both don't find the Clomid too bad?

I really wanted to do personals, but I really need to have a lie down ans I'm feeling very sick and really sleepy. I won't be around tomorrow but will try and catch up and do some personals on Monday. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya tulip,

              Thanks for your lovely compliment,that is my favourite pic.xx


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hello all

I have just got back from walking a 6 mile walk in Windsor. It was a lovely walk even tho I am still defrosting as we speak!!

I'm am so glad I found this thread and feel I can finally speak to people who know what I'm feeling.

I started clomid at the beginning of February, Now I'm on CD43 and not sure whether or not to do a HPT, my body is cruel to me and sometimes makes me go months without AF coming so I am wondering if this is just another cruel mnth! I am also taking metformin.

Is anyone else on clomid and metformin? What do you think I should do re the HPT?

I'm driving myself mad, maybe I should just do it and put myself out of misery!!

Nikki
x


----------



## Nancy2015

Hi all

I've been to the consulltant and he now wants me to have my bloods done on day 22 of my cycle. What exactly will they be testing for apart from if ovulation took place? Would they be able to see if I had conceived and where and when do I ring for the results? 

Also I took my tablets day 3 to 7 this cycle and don't have a typical cycle length so when would I be likely to ovulate?

Ooooh soo soo confusing lol

Hope your all doing well 

Love
Dawn xx

P.S. Now on 150mg on clomid


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Hope you are all ok, had a busy weekend and I have only just found time to come on and catch up.. I have missed you all (and it has only been 48hours )

Cat: Awwwww huni so sorry to hear it has all gone (.)(.)'s up, really sorry that you haven't been able to find a donor... have you heard anything from that woman who you emailed on that donor website? Please don't hesitate to pm me or ring me if you need a good old cry and rant sweetie   We are here for you even if it isn't in person as such 

*HELLO AND WELCOME... * NIKKI.RYDER AND FEDUPWITHBEINGANANNY As you will know by reading the past posts the girls are lovely on here and ssssooooooooo supportive.. I would of being so lost without this site!!! I look forward to getting know you both 

Fedupwithbeingananny:  Men aren't the most of sensitive of people are they.. my dh was exactly the same when we first started ttc but he is alot better now and I could even go as far to say he is thoughtful now. If your dp/dh is anything like mine I think it's because they can not cope with the emotion of it all... but what they expect us to do I don't know... MEN..  I hope he learns quickly  How long have you been ttc? Are you taking Clomid?

Nikki.R: I love walking, sounds lovely! Dh and I are going to Cleveland for our anniversary to stay in a converted chapel (my Auntie owns) and it's in the middle of no where I can't wait. The chapel was ooh I can't remember her name the lady who lived without electricity and water... the one she went to when she was growing up... forgetting her name will drive me mad now  It's only my advice but I would test if I was you because you will drive yourself mad wondering   

Dawnie: Hello... I have just had my bloods taken and I think yes they can tell from your results.. if they are really high... but I aren't a 100% sure.. But then again that doesn't make sense because mine where taken cd19 Good luck!! Hope they are good 

Rosie: I hope you are enjoying your rest 

Leighanne: For tomorrow......                

Max: You are welcome 

Ruth: Hello I bet you have been lost without your computer.. I would be xx

Nikki.p: Is a/f here yet hun  just noticed your piccie  it's lovely what were you dancing to?

Well I am fine but I hate 2ww you analyse every symptom and ache.. I Will stay positive, I will stay positive.. I have lost the plot  Love Tulip xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I deleted my last post ..as couldn't bear to read how depressed I was .. 

Tulip and Roo ..thanks for your kind words .. I know I have to find the strength to get through this .. I have contacted my donor again to see if he will reconsider .. It is against what I wanted to do .. but I guess I have to do all I can to achieve our dream. 

I am hoping that I might be offered a slightly different treatment after our consultation in May and at least this may narrow down the time when I might conceive..so I don't have to get the donor in so many times..

Who knows .. but onwards and upwards ..    

NikkiRyder .. quite a few of us are on Clomid and Metformin .. so we will give you all the support we can hun   I would do a test hun and get it over with .. I have had really long negative cycles and it just drives you mad .. you can get medication from the hospital/your GP to make you have a period ..rather than have to wait for it to arrive ..I wasted two months waiting and it was soooo frustrating ..but since learnt that I can take Provera to make me have a period if I don't get it naturally within a reasonable period of time. 

Dawnie ..Sorry hun cannot give any advice on blood tests as have never been offered them ..but welcome   and we will support you all we can.  

Leighanne ...fingers and toes crossed for you    

Rosie .. Maybe I was coming out in sympathy with you this weekend as I have slept so much .. feel better for it though..hope you do too hun .. sorry about the sickness but at least it means lots of pg hormone going around your body which can only be a good thing ..have you tried the acuband things ? a lot of people swear by them. 

Fedupwithbeingananny  .. I used to be a nanny too .. and you can babble as much as you like hun   ..I usually do   I hate being depressed too .. it has hit me hard the problems with my donor as I had really started to believe it would happen for me .. I think it is the stress of everything else that has been going on too .. I hope to move soon and that will help ..I have a court case to go to tomorrow which is stressing me out too ..but hopefully by tomorrow night I can start to look forward again !

 to everyone else ...and     to anyone in a position to test soon 
Sukie ...We are missing you  
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

hiya,
          Dawnie5ooo ive got to have my blood took on day 21,it shows if your on the right dose or if they need to up it.Im not sure if it will show up if youve conceived as thats what i was wondering.My consultant said the nurse would fone me with results.

Cat-hope your feeling ok,and heres some good luck for you   ^reiki

nikki & fedupwithbeingananny welcome

I hope i havent forgot anyone but if i have hello and sorry,im not very good at keeping up  

                                                  xxx


----------



## max_8579

Nikki p,how u getting on? its my last provera day 2day.Hope ur ok.xx


----------



## nikki p

Hello ladies, hope you've all had a nice weekend? iv just ate a big fat balti and now feeling really guilty!! looks like lots of   for me this week! 

a big    to Nikki Ryder and fedupwithbeingananny, I'm a newbie on here too!Ive only been posting for about a week and the girls on here are truly fantastic and very supportive and understanding. Everyone has  helped me so much in such a short amount of time so thank-you ladies    I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!!!! You will find so much support on this site and you ladies make me chuckle sometimes with your mad posts     its just so nice to share what your going threw with people who truly understand. So   ladies and welcome! 

Cat i really hope your donor works out for you I'm sending a big   and i hope you feel better soon x x 

Leighanne   for tomorrow!!!!  everything is crossed for your                   

Tulip hope your ok hun? i have yet to experience   I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of    .    I can only imagine how stressfull the wait is! My A/F hasn't shown up yet but I'm hoping it will do in the next couple of days (i bet thats the last time ill ever be happy to see my a/f come!!!) I finished taking my tablets yesterday  and I'm having stomach cramps so hopefully it will be here soon . I cant wait to get started on my clomid! I just pray i don't get any of those nasty side effects! Thanks for noticing my picture! we were dancing to "have i told you lately that i love you" Never thought it would take us this long to get our so longed for baby!! Oh well Ive got to stay  . try not to loose the plot to much lol x x x x

Max how you doing? This is the last day of taking your provera isn't it? Hope you get your a/f soon hun! Sending you lots of     keep me posted!!!!  x x x x

Rosie hope your ok and putting your feet up and being pamperd lots x x x x


 to everyone else! Sorry if ive missed anyone out, its hard to keep up with all your  !!!!!! Sending you all              big hugs Nikki P x x x x x x x x x x x x xx


----------



## nikki p

sorry Max we must of posted at the same time!!!! I'm ok thanks hun. I'm excited but nervous at the same time! I think I'm building my hopes up abit to much. I cant help it though! My DH has told me to be prepared for anything! My sister-in-law has been today with her 4wk old daughter Daisy. I love her so much but it makes me ache for my own baby so  much. She has asked us to be Daisy's godparents too in August which I'm totally thrilled about I'm just hoping and praying I'll have my very own little bump by then     And while she was here she kept moaning about being tired and getting up alnite to tend to Daisy i cant wait to be up alnite doing that. No-one else really understands do they? Oh well lets hope its our month this month  hun     hugs Nikki P X X X X X X


----------



## nikki p

Leighanne how have you got on hun?                     hugs Nikki P X


----------



## katherine1907

Hello to all you lovely Ladies - sorry I havent been about much, but have been really busy trying to get the house sorted for the move. I promise that once it is out of the way I will be able to catch up with you all again. AF arrived yesterday after just a 21 day cycle so it has gone from one extreme to the other. Am ringing the clinic later to see what they want me to do for this cycle.

Cat - I hope you feel better soon.

Hello to all the new ladies 

Will do more personals when I am on top of things.

x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki p,
                Yes it was my last provera day yesterday! no stomach cramps yet though.S i hope it just creeps up on me.I woke up feeling ill this morn,bad headache and feeling sick,dont know if it was migraine or the pills or what.

            I can imagine how you felt when your sis in law came round with the baby because i would do anything to be up all night with our baby too.
                        I was talking to my cousin who had ivf and had twins,sadly one died and the other was very poorly and needed 4 ops in the first few months.She said no one who is close to you will ever know wot your going through unless theyve been through it.My best friend is expecting her 2nd child and she doesnt understand at all how i feel.

      Anyway ive got my hopes up just like you,last time i was on clomid it happend for me in the 1st month,then i sadly m/c,im hoping its gonna happen like that again.Maybe my hopes are too high.But you never know we may both be lucky,so heres more luck for you           .Take care love maxine.xx


----------



## nikki p

Hello Max, hope your doing ok hun? I'm still having a/f pains but it hasn't arrived yet  Hope it comes soon i want to start taking my clomid!!! I'm sorry to hear that you m/c i did too in June last year. Ive heard alot of the ladies say on here that theve m/c the first on clomid, its scaring me a little. Fingers and toes crossed for us both   . Ive got my hopes up to because the only problem for me is that I'm not ovulating every month so I'm praying this will kick start my body and hopefully it will happen for us  Its my 30th birthday  in May to so it would be totally amazin to get a   on my first cycle. What a present that would be!!!! Hope im not building myself up for a big fall. You cant help it though can you? I'm just surrounded by babies at the moment. I'm just going to try and stay positive and calm and not stress myself out (well ill try anyway). Ive been reading on the other threads that you can take a baby aspirin any ideas what thats for?  I'm worried to about the side effects of clomid, Did you suffer from them at all. I'm going to try not to think about it!!! Anyway hope your a/f comes soon lol   and we can be fully pledged clomid girls!!!    Sending you lots of     and      love Nikki P  x x x x x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 
I'm back that was the longest wk end ever! I kept wondering what was going on 

Leighanne how did you get on today?  

Cat how are you getting on   Did you here any thing from your male friend who you asked about being a donor. I'll do a little donor dance
                                     

Kelly Just about to catch up on your diary and post on mine x

Max I love your photo it's beautiful x

Welcome to NIKKI R and  FEDUPWITHBEINGANANNY hope you find all the support that I have found and get a   soon 

Hi to everyone else x
Sukie


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki p,
                I had a little pain earlier but then it went away again.I think waiting is the worst bit.I dont know what the baby aspirin is for.
                Its funny that,my birthdays in may too,i will be 28.
        I keep thinkin if it happens first time it will be a christmas/new year baby! that would be a great pressie too.
            When i had clomid last time i was very very moody and no one dare come near me,i cant understand why.lol

          Anyway i hope you get your af soon,would be funny if we got them same day. lots of luck,   
                              love maxine.x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya sukie,
                Thanks for your compliment on my photo,ive had a few compliments on it,its my favourite one.

        When is your testing day? Im not good at keeping up with things on here 
          Good luck anyway.  

                            maxine.x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Just want to pop on and say hello.. I am feeling tired and it is late so best go for some zzzzzzz very soon... 2ww is driving me   having strange dreams about exploding    and I have had a butterfly feeling in my tummy (like a upset tum) since last night (but never heard of this being a bfp sign)so think af coming soon   sending you all a massive  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Tulip xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aka Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingangel22

Hi all I'm new to FF and hoping to join you all. Had cd26 blood tests done of a 35 day cycle and get results on Thursday. This is the 2nd month I'll have had blood taken and last month showed I didn't ovulate. DR's done them again this month just to make sure I def don't OV. He said he will probably give me Clomid and refer me to the fertility clinic.
Which is why I am here introducing myself in hopes to join you lovely people. Are there maybe successes with Clomid? Or is it something that may only help a few people?
My history is that I was on the depo provera injection for 2 years. My last injection was due September 2005 which I didn't take and I have been TTC ever since. For the last 3 months my cycles have been 35 days exactly, whereas before that they were all over the place. I seem to have an LD phase of around 10 days which I have heard is bad?!?
Also I get alot of OV signs like EWCM, sore boobs, high open cervix. And last month I got a positive on an OPK on cd23. I did temp charting last month also and they were all over the place.
This month I've not bothered I've just tried to work out OV date so could have blood tests. Yes I'm BD'ing but don't see the point in getting my hopes up if I'm not OV'ing as it's caused so much heart ache already.
Good luck to you all towards your BFP's and I hope you will accept me in your group.
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls 
just popping on to say  to you all. I hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya wishingangel22,
                          You will love it on here,everyone is really friendly and helpful.
                      Clomid doesnt work for everyone but a lot of people are successful.It worked for me first time last time i had it but then i sadly m/c.I am now waiting for my af so i can start it again.
                  Do you think that is going to be the next step for you?

                    Anyway take care and good luck.x


----------



## nikki p

wishingangel22! welcome to FF. I'm quite new on here too and I'll find the ladies on here are very friendly,helpfull and give good advice. I have just been prescribed clomid as i don't ovulate every time and i have long cycles. I'm crossing everything in the hope that its a success for us. Ive read through some of the threads on here and there have been quite a few   so thats keeping me going!!! We'll get there in the end!! I'm just waiting for my a/f to arrive so i take my first lot of clomid. Trying to think positive at the min . Hope your ok and i look forward to getting to know you big   Nikki P x


----------



## nikki p

This is so frustrating waiting for my a/f to come!!!!! I feel like I'm going crazy       Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhh


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hello wishingangel22 - I have only just found FF again and just started posting on this thread over the last few days, everyone is very friendly and helpful.

Im on my first Clomid cycle, I took 50mg from days 2 to 7 and Im currently on cd45 with no sign of AF. Im also taking metformin 500mg 3 x daily. I know I should do a HPT but Im too scared of a negative appearing so leaving it as long as I can.

Nikki P - I know what you mean re AF, She never does what you want her to do!!! 

Nikki
x


----------



## nikki p

Hi Leighanne how have you got on hun??


----------



## wishingangel22

so what is clomid actually meant to do? i mean i know its supposed to make you ovulate but is it meant to change your cycle at all? or your LD length? im pretty much in that dark with this as i have never taken anything like that before. today im on cd30. so due a/f monday and i know she will arrive  xx
thanks for all your welcomes xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you're all ok? Sorry I haven't posted here for a while. Am feeling very sick at the moment - but not complaining. I had a second blood test for toxoplasmosis yesterday and because they have real problems getting my blood, it really took it out of me and I was in bed most of yesterday afternoon and evening. But just wanted to pop on and say   to all you lovely ladies.

Wishingangel, welcome to the Clomid board and this thread. The girls here are all really lovely, supportive and helpful. Clomid made my cycle different each cycle to be honest - anything from 28 days to 43 days. Some people find it does regulate their cycles and some find it makes them a bit longer. Unfortunately it seems it varies from person to person, as do the side effects, which can also vary from cycle to cycle. But don't worry about it at all, we all keep eachother sane on here. 

Cat, just wondering how you are hun, as you've been quite quiet? Any news on th donor front? Hope you're ok? 

Sorry I'm not up to personals, but I am thinking of you all and reading your posts and I promise I'll be back doing some personals when I'm feeling a bit more human.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi 

Welcome wishingangel I hope you find all the answers to your questions and we will all be here for you x

Rosie Take it easy 

Kelly Think positive babe it could be some think, just think of the good lining and those follies embedding 

Cat Hun where are you? 

Max, Flowerpot, Nikki R, Nikki P, Kathrine 

Would someone do me a *big * favour and blow me a bubble to put me on an even number *please*!


----------



## nikki p

just blown you a bubble hugs Nikki P


----------



## Guest

Thanks Nikki there's some back


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,

It was a   for me again   but I think it is a push to sort myself a new job, everything happens for a reason and this is my wake up call that my job is no good and I need to look for a new one!!!! I am still feeling a little down about it as I was positive that I would get good news and I didn't but hey I have done it before so I will do it again when the time is right!!!

NikkiP thanks for thinking about me!!!


Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Leighanne   I'm so sorry you got a BFN I was hoping you have a BFP and just hadn't got round to posting yet. Are you doing clomid on this cycle or giving it a rest for awhile.
Take care hunny x
Sukie


----------



## LeighanneC

Sukie,

I will probably give it a rest for a while, I need to get a life, it has revolved around infertility and I need a break from it!!! Thankyou so much for your kind thoughts,   for you and everyone else.


Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

Sorry to hear about your BFN    Sending you  lots of hugs.    I know what you mean about the infertility taking over your life hun. For the last two years its sent me proper mental sometimes, then when i was finally referred and my consultant gave me clomid i was on top of the world! But here i am  again loopy Nikki   desperately wanting my a/f to come!!!! Going to the toilet every two mins checking if its here. My DH has told me to stop stressing but its easier said than done isn't it! Ive also got a crap job! I'm customer service manager at Argos and a man threw a deep fat fryer at me yesterday full of oil cause i wouldn't give him a refund. I NEED a new job too!!!!!!!!! Hope your OK hun we'll get there in the end ay?                       love Nikki P X X X X


----------



## max_8579

Rosie hope your feeling better soon. 

        Leighanneh,Sorry to hear of your bfn,hope your ok.heres lots of hugs for you     

          Nikki p how you doin? im really bloated and have got tummy ache,i hope its a sign.pplllleeeeaaassseee.We will go crazy.

      Hi to everyone else,hope your all ok.xx


----------



## nikki p

Max i know its driving me totally crazy too. Ive had stomach pains for 3 days but nothing arrrrrrh!!! Its so frustrating isnt it! Im going to the loo everyfive mins. I read my tablet leaflet and it said you should start to bleed 2 to 3 days after taking your last pill but NO not me!!!!! My clomid are just sitting there looking at me!!


----------



## LeighanneC

Thanks NikkiP and Max for you hugs and thoughts, everything happens for a reason!!! New job toget first?



Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katherine1907

Leighanne - so sorry it was a BFN for you. Enjoy the break from the   pills - hopefully you can get the job front sorted quickley. I am having this cycle clomid free too, while the clinic decide what they want to do with me next.

x


----------



## Viking Girl

Good luck for the new job Leighanne - fingers crossed it all works out as you hope!

Keep smiling!

Karen x


----------



## nikki.ryder

Leighanne - I just wanted to send you a hug  .


----------



## nikki p

hi there ladies  just a question, have any of you been given tablets to induce your period? if so how long did it take for your a/f to come? Its been four days now that i stopped taking them and nothing is happening?? I'm getting really impatient as i really want to start taking my clomid thanks Nikki P


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,
      Well my af started,but my consultant said it needed 2b heavy so i can start the clomid but its not,although its a little heavier than this morn and its heavier than my periods without the provera.so im not as happy as i should be.Im supposed to start clomid on day 2 but i dont know if i should or not.

     I got weighed by my doctor and she said my weight is 15 9,i said it cant be my scales say 15 2 and i got them new in jan when i started my diet.anyway i decided to buy some more scales today and my doc is right,im very dissapointed as the new scales i got in jan are 7pounds out.so i havent lost as much as i thought,i thought id lost 24pounds and it turns out ive only lost 17,i feel so dissapointed and let down by those scales.x


----------



## nikki p

Oh Max im glad your a/f has come theres still no sign of mine!!!! It sending me loopy!


----------



## nikki p

And dont be so down on yourself hun 17lbs is BRILLIANT WELL DONE!!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki p,
                Sorry yours hasnt come,heres more good luck 4u    

              Im not sure what to do as my consultant said i needed to be heavy to start the clomid and im only spotting,i only started this morn so im hoping it will get heavier,i dont know what to do if it doesnt.x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know that when you get 'normal AF' flow you should count this as CD1. It doesn't have to be heavy as such, just what you'd count as normal for you. If you're spotting, but get AF full flow after (I think) 3pm (I can never remember the correct time though, but Minxy knows or you could try doing a search) you should count the next day as CD1. 

Hope this makes sense?  

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thanks rosie,
                    I think i know what you mean.This spotting is normal for me but i thought it would be heavier as ihad provera.If i stay the same do u think i should start clomid 2morra?
                                                                Maxine.x


----------



## clairead

Hi,
I am new to posting on this site but have a similar question.
I have now been prescribed Clomid after having irregular AF and random ovulation since 15!  I managed to conceive naturally in 2004, although I am sure it had something to do with the HSG (and some luck) as I had my first ever cycle less than 32 days the month after the HSG, and then conceived the following month.
However, we now want a sibling for DS and have been TTC since he was 9 months, fearing it would take ages again.  That was 14 months ago. 

Early this month, I was finally prescribed Clomid and Norethisterone to induce AF (went private in the end as NHS waiting list where I live was 11 months just to see a consultant).  I started taking this on Monday and was anxious at how long it is before AF arrives?  I am due to have follicle tracking once I start taking the clomid and I am sure that day 12 will fall over Easter weekend when they probably can't scan me.  Any feedback on how long it takes after starting this med to bring on AF will be helpful as this is my first experience of this.
By the way, I have been having really bad AF pains today but not sure if this is to do with anything in particular as I understood that you won't get AF until you stop taking the meds?  

Good luck to you guys and hope AF arrives asap.


----------



## max_8579

Hi clairead,
              I think it varies for everyone,i finished my medication on sunday to make me bleed and it happend 2day.

                                        Good luck   x


----------



## clairead

Cool - Hopefully early next week then but you are right - I am sure it depends on you own body!! Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Welcome Claire. There is a similar post about this drug on the Clomid board, so maybe have a look when there are some replies to that - hopefully it will give you your answer.  

Max, I used to spot for a couple of days before full flow AF, but wouldn't count that as cd1. I used to count cd1 as what I would class as full flow AF for me (so not the spotting, but just medium flow AF was normal for me - then heavier as AF went on). However if I was spotting but full flow cam e after about 3pm (I think) I would class the next day as CD1. I'm sorry if I'm not very good at explaining myself - I'm still feeling really cr*ppy, so my head is a bit mushed. I know Minxy has replied to a few posts about when to class the first day, so if you do a search of just the clomid board for posts just from Minxy, you should get a better explanation than I've been able to give.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I'm not being a very chatty FF, but I will be back to my chatting self soon I hope.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## nikki p

Clairead   Welcome to FF hun. I too have been prescribed norethisterone to induce my period. I stopped taking them on Saturday but still now a/f!! I'm having really bad stomach pains and my back is killing me but no a/f.  Its making me so impatient as like you i just want to start taking my clomid!!! Ive had a search on the net and it can take up to 7 days for your a/f to turn up which has annoyed me cause my GP said 2-3 days!! I know its only been 4 days but its so frustrating waiting for it to come! My clomid is just sitting there looking at me!!!!   I'm going to the toilet every 5mins to check i feel like I'm going loopy  Your the only other person i know thats taken Norethisterone everyone else seemed to be prescribed provera and that worried me abit. I thought my GP had given me the wrong thing!!! Well i hope your a/f comes soon after you've stopped your meds   and i look forward to getting to know you  
big    Nikki P x x x x x


----------



## clairead

Hi there,

Pleased to meet a fellow Norethisterone taker!! I too was confused that I wasn't given Provera as that seems to be the common choice in the UK and anywhere else!  I went private for my treatment in the end, so put it down to this but my consultant does also work at the local NHS hosp and they prescribe Provera.  Weird!!!  

I am replying from work but now that I'm all registered in here, I am sure I will be a more frequent visitor.  I cannot believe how the anxiety and stress of not being able to conceive have returned over the last year.  I am body-watching constantly and every month I go over 35 days, I am convinced this must be the month. I hope that Clomid at least regulates my cycles a bit more, so that I don't have the awful waiting of when AF will be, I will have a bit more structure to it...hopefully.  The consultant started me on 100mg, and like you, they are staring at me on the bathroom shelf!!!!

Anyway....I do have the AF pains today, which I can get up to a week before AF arrives anyway, so no great shakes there.  I literally know about 10 people at the moment (including my lovely sis) who are pg and it all happened for them in a blink.  I am pleased for them but I am totally and utterly frustrated as to why my body doesn't work properly.

My friend is trying acupuncture.  I tried it last year but only stuck it out for a couple of sessions as it was so expensive, to try and regulate my cycles.  As expected, it didn't do anything.

It will be good to follow cycles with others too as I think I need somewhere to express my stress etc.  My DH is lovely but he is much more laid back about the whole thing than me and my best friend has her own fertility issues!

I am logging off now to go home, so hope to catch up later.
Here is to AF arriving for us!
Clairex


----------



## tulip1411

leighanne so sorry it was a bfn sweetie, good luck with the job hunting 

Nikki.p: come on you damn  she's always around when you don't want her though.. curse her  If I were you I would ring your GP if no joy and no a/f tomorrow.. try having some  it ususlly brings mine on and dh will think it's his birthday 

Rosie:  Hope you are feeling better soon 

Hello and welcome Clairead wishing you lots of luck  I look forward to getting to know you!

Cat hun are you ok... we are  

Sukie: Hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad  it is me!

Max: glad a/f has arrived 

[fly]Hello to everyone else sorry if I have missed you I am rubbish [/fly]

I have recieved letter from hospital today confirming that from my blood test and scans that it shows a egg release.. tried to ring hospital for blood results but was shut.. but I am really chuffed 
Love Tulip xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

Hi Claire, i know how your feeling. My four sis-in-laws were pregnant together, i was to but i sadly had a m/c at 7 weeks. This hurt even more because i just had to sit and watch everyone else's bumps grow, painting nurseries, buying baby clothes knowing that could and should of been us too. I found it so hard to cope with sometimes,my DH was very supportive and helped me threw it but the pain never went away. I love and cherish all my nieces and nephews all 15 of them!!!! but i just long to have a baby of my own. Thats why I'm so impatient on wanting my AF to arrive. When i was prescribed clomid i was on cloud nine but now I'm here again stressing bout my AF not showing arrrrh! Before clomid i was obsessed with ovulation tests!!! Looks like I'll never learn. I have very long cycles and am not ovulating so I'm really hoping the clomid will give my body a kick start and fingers crossed it will happen for us. We've been together since we were both 14 and still totally crazy bout one another and having a baby would just complete our perfect life. Ive been having reflexology for the past 6 weeks and it does de-stress me but nothings happened yet! The lady who does it has a good success rate in helping with infertility all the ladies shes treated have got pregnant within 6 months of having the treatment but has you say it is an expensive thing but to be honest I'll try anything!!! Well sorry for drowning on hope your AF comes soon hun    Hugs Nikki P x x x x


----------



## LeighanneC

Thanks girls for all the nice messages, can't keep up with everyone but all I can say is girls you are all great, you all keep my chin up..........Thankyou so much!!!!!!!!



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello everyone       its meeee   decided to come on here and say hello to everyone as feeling much better today .. couldn't face coming on here much when I felt so     as didn't feel I could offer much helpful support to people when feeling soooo low myself..but I always bounce back sooner or later. 

Leighanne .. sorry to hear you got a BFN hun   ..fingers crossed for next time whenever that may be  
..I am quite enjoying having a break from it this cycle to be honest cos the 2ww drives you   each time doesn't it !

Welcome all you newbies   nice to meet you all and good luck for your treatments ..I know how frustrating it can be waiting for your period to arrive   (little did we know we would be saying that one day!!) it will be here before you know it and then you can be officially   like the rest of us ..clomid has that effect on you! but on here you can share any of your wierd symptoms ..wierd dreams we have some of them hilarious .. what was that last one we had ..Jade Goody and Dr Who    can just see it now..  

Don't be too disappointed if you find Clomid doesn't regulate your cycles as it doesn't seem to always..in fact it can make your cycles longer ..but that is where the Provera or Norethisterone comes in to bring on your AF. We have had a lot of successes on here though ..so fingers crossed for all of you x Just shout if you need any help there is always someone who has been through it before ..and sometimes it is good to get different opinions as what may work for one person may not for another ...a lot of people find you get less side effects if you take the clomid at night .. don't worry about hot flushes ..you will just start stripping off like the rest of us    or you will look like this   as you will be sitting in front of a fan like I do sometimes at work!

Nikki P ..It must have been so hard for you hun losing your little one and then having to see people so close to you ..go on to have their babies   I'm sorry you had to go through that ...and hope that you will have a   very soon x

Claire ..sometimes it feels like the whole world can get pregnant except us doesn't it ..keep positive hun ..and we will be here for you whenever you get stressed or need a friend to be there just to have a rant too   ..  

Sukie .. Hello hun .. hope you are ok and not going tooo mental with your 2ww!! still sending those   vibes your way x

Rosie ..Hope you feel better soon hun   the early stages of pregnancy are exhausting but think of all that work your body is doing ..it is not surprising really and if it makes you put your feet up ..its a good thing..just make sure that the man about the house waits on you hand and foot and spoils you rotten!

Hello to anyone I have missed   . .memory is not like it used to be !!

Sending you all a big dose of  
  
          
      

Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Glad you are back we have all   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Welcome Clairead lots of   to you x

Kelly I'm not doing too bad so far, not going crazy just yet    It's good news about the egg 

Cat Just you being on here cheers us up, your like a ray of light!  

Hi to everyone else so it's so short but dh needs to do some work!

Sukie x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi
Am just starting on clomid again and was wondering if i could join in and maybe chat with u guys from time to time... , as was advised ur all very friendly.. am i doing this by the correct protocol.. forgive me if im getting it wrong.. an ff virgin im afraid 

Fi


----------



## Kiah

Morning all 

I posted here a few weeks ago when I was finally prescribed clomid but had to wait a few weeks before taking provera to take the clomid and then stopped posting when  I became so impatient I thought I was gonna scream!  Well I have now just taken my last provera and waiting on AF and then the fun begins    Part of me is desperate for it all to finally begin and another part of me is absoloutly terrified   about side effects and even things like what if it actually works  I must be off my head for years I have been trying desperately to get pregnant and now there is a posibility I might actually achieve my dream I am questioning if its what I really want and is this really the best time to be having a baby      I must be off my head!  Not actually questioning things enough to change my mind though, think I am actually just a bit of a wimp!

Anyway, is it ok if I come back on here and share my madness with the rest of you   anyone else would just have me sedated and locked up    

Matty


----------



## nikki p

Good morning Matty. I'm quite new on here to.You'll find lots of support and advice on here! Ive been addicted to it since Ive joined! I to have just been prescribed clomid after 2 years of ttc.I have long cycles and am not ovulating. So after begging my GP she referred me to my local hospital fertility clinic  I have had to take norethisterone to induce my period but it hasn't shown up yet  its been five days now and its really getting me down as i just want to start taking my clomid.I might give my GP a call today and ask for some advice!I'm getting all the a/f pains but thats it arrrrh!!!! Its driving me crazy .I to am really concerned about the side effects. It is quite scary isn't it? Oh well it will be all worth while if it means getting our   wont it. Welcome to FF and I'll enjoy getting to know you!  Big hugs Nikki P xxxx


----------



## Kiah

Hi Nikki

We sound very similar, I also have very loooooooong cycle - usually have AF every 6-8 months   and not ovulating which is why I was given provera or else I'd be waiting round forever to start the clomid.  I just finished my last provera this morning (was meant to take it last night but forgot  ) and the last time I took it I got my AF after about 4 days but knowing my luck it will take ages this time and the fogotten tablet will have completely messed things up  

Hope both of our AFs start very soon    

Matty


----------



## nikki p

Matty, We do sound very similar. My dam a/f still hasn't shown up!! Its now doing me head in  Ive just phoned my doctors but the receptionist just said to make another appointment to see my GP so I'm there again 2moro at 10!! I was so excited to get my clomid and now all this oh dear i am feeling sorry for myself ain't i?   I bet everyone is sick of me moaning about not getting my a/f so sorry ladies!!!! I'm off work 2day with a nasty cold so I'm feeling so glum. I need to start feelong more positive! This TTC lark is so hard isn't it. I'm sorry to sound so miserable. Well i really hope your a/f comes soon hun     keep me posted  hugs  Nikki P XX


----------



## becs0375

Hi there, Becs here!

I have been taking clomid for 5 months now and on my last cycle dr told me to increase to 100mg! I am on day 15 of my cycle and I feel very hot and clamy and i feel kinda hazy, if that makes sense to anyone!!
I am also taking Metformin 1000mg.

I have heard good things about agnus cactus, I wondered whether I could take it with the tablets I am already on??

Any help on this matter would be appreciated!!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki p,
                Dont know if this will make u feel better but ive just read a info sheet that my consultant gave me,it said af can take up2 2wks after finishing tablets,at least u know its normal now and theres nothing wrong. 

              Im all confused as my af started yesterday and still hasnt got heavier so dont know if to take the clomid 2day or not.I think this is a normal period for me but consultant said i need to be heavy.I do seem to remember last time i had provera i was heavy.Heeelllpp.Its driving me crazy.

                Hi,becs & matty and welcome.Good luck to u both.  .x


----------



## katherine1907

Afternoon Ladies

Becs - I was advised not to take angus catus while taking clomid, so I would avoid doing that. Lots of luck for this cycle  

Nikki P - Hopefully you wont have to wait much longer for AF - I am sure our bodies like to play tricks on us, just to stress us out even more than we already are.

Max- I think as long as this is normal for you, I would be tempted to crack on with the clomid. I have never been told it needs to be heavy, so I am not sure why they would say that to you. 

Matty - hope AF shows up soon for you too - good luck with your cycle.

Cat - glad you are feeling better hun.

Fi - good luck with your cycle.

Sukie and Tulip hope you ladies are okay.

Just a quick update on me - phoned the clinic about what I was supposed to be doing this cycle and they couldnt find my notes after lap and dye so couldnt start injections. Have been told to have this cycle clomid free and try again next cycle - so will be enjoying a hot flush free month.

Hello to anyone I have missed.

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes apparently agnus castus is a big no no ...I tried it before I heard this and it didn't seem to help any and I got wierd side effects on it .. 

Ahh Sukie ..you are such a sweetie   thanks for your kinds words ..I don't always feel like a ray of sunshine lol.. but much more cheerful this week .despite being told today my job is potentially at risk ..but won't know until June whether I am going to be made redundant or not .. so got the job paper today ..so at this rate ..I will be going for ..New Home ...New Car ...New Job ..and best of all New Baby ! 

Rosie ..how are you today hun ?

Hello Katherine  .. sorry to hear about them losing your notes ..how frustrating is that ..although sometimes I think it does you good to have a month off   free !! 

Tulip ..How are you today ? 

Hope all your ladies waiting for the   to arrive so you can start your clomid ..get her quick ..I will do a little   dance for you (not often we ask for one of them !!) 

               

and sending a few      
                               
to everyone for good luck .. a bit of sanity (too much is boring) ..and lots of laughter along the way 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just popping on to say 'hi'. Still feeling dreadful, but wanted to say thank you so much for all your kind well wishes.  

Bonny, welcome to the Clomid thread. You will get lots of support from the Clomid girls and we all try to keep eachother sane. Be warned those - these girls can chat!!!   How are you finding the Clomid so far?

Becs, Agnus Castus is a definite no no with Clomid. Not sure about with Metformin on it's own, but I would always recommend consulting a qualified naturapath before taking anything herbal. 

Kelly, good news on the egg front   Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Leighanne, hope you're back with us soon.

Claire, you would definitely need more than a couple of sessions acupuncture to make a difference. I know 2 ladies with PCOS who had irregular or no cycles and got pg from acupuncture alone. It also helped me too as I wasn't having success on Clomid and Met alone, and my acu had success with 3 IF ladies in the last 3 months. I'd say a reasonably priced session should cost around £25 - £30, and your acu should be fully qualified and registered with experience/ success with IF.

Cat, remember we are here to support you when you're feeling low too. We can't take all your support without giving it back to you when you need it.   By the way did your gay friend ever come back to you with an answer about donation? 

Katherine, hope you enjoy your Clomid free month. What injections are you meant to be having (I'm sure you've probably told us but my memory is terrible)?

 to Sukie, Nikki, Matty, Max and any other lovely ladies who I may have missed. Hope you're all ok?

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katherine1907

Hey Rosie - sorry your still feeling under the weather - hopefully it wont be long before it passes. What have you been trying. I have no idea which injections they are - my consultant mentioned going onto them just as I was coming out of my anesthetic so I really wasnt with it. Now my notes arent around either, so the clinic nurses wont start anything until they have seen those and consultant has confirmed. Nevermind I am up to my eyes in cardboard boxes at the minute - we are moving next Friday so am a little relieved I dont have the stress of a cycle as well.

Cat - It is very fustrating about the notes - seems a little strange to me. Hopefully they will turn up. It is however suiting me not having clomid as my mood has lifted - even DH has noticed the difference. I must be really   when doing a cycle. 

x


----------



## kimmie

Hi girls just thought I'd say a quick hello.  I've been on clomid now for two months and have my blood test on Monday to see if I'm ovulating, fingers crossed.
Just wanted to check is it normally to spend a day in floods of tears, this Saturday I just could'nt stop and the same happened the first month, quite amusing really cause I did'nt feel that down just could'nt stop crying 

Just wanted to wish everyone else on this journey well and thank you all for your invaluable support and advice


----------



## katherine1907

Good luck Kimmie with blood results - hope its good news for you. The   pills either make me    or like you say I am  for no reason what so ever. So you are not alone there.

x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies

Just brain picking anyone with experience of clomid. I've gathered from bits and pieces ive read that clomid can lengthen the cycle, but can anyone shed light on whether it has tendencies to shorten monthlys, as after months and months of prolonged periods up to 11 days, i am suddenly having a 4 day one since starting on my first course of clomid?? Just wondering whther its coincidence or whtjer its quite common too

cheers

Fi


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Cat You can do it!
 
 
   
    
    

Rosie At least you know that your little bean is getting lots of goodness, hope the sickness passes soon x

Kelly How are you doing

Matty Good to see you back again 

Kathrine Enjoy your month off from being *crazy* 

Maxine You could try sending a PM to Minxy she may be able to help.

Nikki Hope the  comes soon for you.

Hi Kimmie the tablets make me emotional but are not too bad for me so far.

Welcome Bonny and Becs 

Sukie


----------



## nikki p

Goodmorning ladies, hope your all  ok? My a/f hasnt arrived yet   Im feeling quite down about it. Im having lots of pain but nothing. Anyway got to try and cheer up!! I phoned my GP today and she said it can take up to 2 weeks so fingers crossed it will come soon.  

Max hope your ok hun? have you started your clomid yet? sending you lots of    hope its your time this cycle x 

Claire how you doing hun? Has your a/f turned up yet? Hope your ok and goodluck for this cycle x

Sukie hope you aint going to   on your 2ww. Hope you get a   this time x

Leighanne how are you? Any luck on the job front? Im still looking.Hope your enjoying your time off the   pills x

Matty has your a/f shown up yet? goodluck on taking your clomid this month x

Cat thanks for the a/f dance it cheered me up!!! Glad your back and glad your feeling better! 

Bonny how are things hun? How you copeing on the clomid? Sending you lots and lots of       it will happen for you x

Tulip thanks for your kind messages. It helps so much!! Welldone on your brill news on the egg     Heres to a   im so pleased for you x

And a big hello to anyone else that ive missed. Hope you all have a lovely day!!! Sending you all                                                Love Nikki P xxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nikki p,
            Im fine thank u,Took my first clomid last night before bed,i couldnt sleep after that.My eyes were closing but i couldnt keep my feet still.I dont know if i was nervous or excited or what   so of course my dh couldnt sleep either.

            How are you feeling? is your mind at rest now youve spoken to your doctor? i hope so hun.
            
                          Take care and lots of     to you.xx

        Hi sukie,i did get in touch with minxy and she gave me some good advice,thanx for your advice and good luck to you.x 
  
      Hello to,becs matty cat fi rosie tulip leighanne & katherine.Hope your all ok sending you lots of    and  . Hope i havent missed anyone,if i have im sorry.xx


----------



## Nancy2015

Hiya ladies

Sorry not posted on here much.... I feel the need for a bit of support to be honest  

Think this higher dose of clomid has knocked me sideways... have been fine all week apart from a few headaches, and then yesterday I just felt really cruddy. I am so tearful  I feel everyone is getting bfp's and I'm not  Think its my stupid hormones but I wish I could snap out of this!! Lets hope this is the last month on the   clomid  

Sorry for the 'me' post.

Dawn xx


----------



## Kiah

Evening all!

How is everyone today?

Nikki p- As frustrating as is it is, at least you know its not unusual not to have your AF yet after the meds    Really hoping she shows up for you soon    

Rosie - How are you getting along?

Cat - Sory you are feeling so down. Thanks for the AF dance!

Katherine -   hospital for losing your notes, put your feet up and chill out for a month without any nasty side effects...if only it were that simple though eh  

Max -     With your first cycle.  Hope you get slept tonight.

Sukie - Thanks for the welcome back.  How are you getting on?

Kimmie -     for your blood tests on Monday.

Fi - Hmmm, dunno about clomid making your AFs shorter but I would really like that side effect, my last one lasted a fortnight  

Hello to everyone I have missed, hope you are all doing fine   and not going too  

Well I am sooooo looking forward to clomid, got told at work today I had been grumpy all week   and thats just on the provera what am I gonna be like on the hard stuff     Dunno how I'm going to explain 4 week long PMT.....

Matty


----------



## Guest

Thanks Nikki. I'll give that  a  if she doesn't come soon for you 

Max no probs, are you starting the clomid yet?

Matty I'm ok thanks, the clomid doesn't make me too moody just hot hot hot.

Dawn  It's tough when everyone around you seems be getting preggers we are all here for you x

Kitty *Cat* where are you 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi

Im not complainig Matty believe me ................sick of the too longA/F's .. just that its years since ive had what appears a normal length A/F....and wondered if its a side effect or something 

Nikki  Ireally hope you get yours soon, it must be so frustrating for you... fingers crossed for you that it hurries up


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,
                  Hope your all ok.

                  Iknow this should be a reallyb exciting and happy time for me but i feel so down since i took provera then clomid.I cant explaini just feel allover the place.To make it worse the lasses at work are being snotty cos they dont know what im going through.I said if i get pregnant i want to be moved to lighter duties as i do heavy lifting.Now there *****ing and saying i lifted all way through my pregnancy.Its got me so wound up and feeling down that i dont even want to go into work.I felt like saying if u couldnt get pregnant darling u would have a different outlook.If i manage to get pregnant it will mean the world to me and there not gonna spoil it.
  Sorry for havin such a moan.I needed to get it off my chest.
Anyway me and my dh felt we needed a break so were going to longleat safari park at 7,30am with our goddaughter and staying overnight.Coming back sun night.Has anyone been? and whats it like.xx


----------



## Nancy2015

Thanks Sukie... think it was just my hormones, as i feel perfectly fine today... think the few tears yesterday made me feel better!!

Max, I was all over the place on Provera... I honestly don't think I would take that again... even doing the washing up made me cry on them tablets   

Well I'm on cd20 today and have a kind of permanent stitch feeling quite low down. Can't really describe it. It doesn't really hurt its just there.... I kind of feel a bit odd... god knows!!   I just know I didn't have this feeling on my first cycle and cannot remember feeling this stitch type feeling my ds.

Hope everyone else is doing well... have a fab weekend 

Love Dawn xxx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Dawn - one of my friends who took clomid has a sort of pulling feeling in her abdomen on the month that she fell pregnant      Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Max - I have not got as far as the clomid yet but the provera has certainly made me feel really quite down.  I was pretty upbeat until now but hey, always knew that was gonna change    I have also been very very grumpy    Have fun at the safari park!

Suki - Good to know that clomid doesn't make everyone grumpy, though it will probably have that effect on me    even the provera has turned me a bit loopy  

Nikki - Has AF shown up for you yet?  I have some very light bleeding this morning and have has stomach cramps but it has stopped again    that woman!!!!  constantly knicker checking    its mad, half your life is spent knicker checking in the hope that AF has shown up and the other half is spent knicker checking in the hope that she hasn't      I'm sure any non FFers would have me locked up  

Ah well, must dash

Matty


----------



## clairead

Hi there,

Thanks to all of you who have welomed me to the board this week.  I haven't had a chance to get online since Wednesday due to rubbish broadband.  Hope you are all have a good weekend so far.  Big hugs to those of you who have had a bit of a rough end to your week with work etc.  Don't let them get you down!!!

Anyway, I finished the Norethisterone yesterday so am expecting AF, well, whenever really!  

Thanks for the info re: acupuncture - I might give it a go if they first few cycles of Clomid don't do anything.  It's definately worth a go and has good results.

NikkiP - I read my notes from the consultant today and it said that you should start to see something wiin 2-3  days, and if after 4 days you don't, make sure you are not pg and then start taking the Clomid?  After reading what other people have said and what your GP told me, I would really question this but if I don't see old AF arrive by Wed (that would be 5 days) I am going to ring this consultant and check it out.  I am very sure that you will have moved on by then but will let you know what I find out.

I have had a whole week of tummy ache on this Norethisterone stuff and have been quite grummy and very, very tired.  I suppose it's because you are doing something unnatural to the old hormones but I hope I don't have to take it again.

Anyway, here is wishing you all a good weekend, despite the lousy weather (well here in the south east anyway!).  I am just booking a short break away to Dorset just after Easter, need something to look forward to and take my mind of things, like you, Max.

Sending lots of luck to everyone until I get another chance to get back online. 

I can't work out how to insert all the little cute faces etc!!!

Take care all round
Clairex


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone   ahhh did you miss me Sukie hun  

Oh no we have a nutty knicker checker warning do we Matty   it drives you   doesn't it .. 

Hey I won't be doing that this month hurray ...no insanity for me (well no more than normal anyway !)  

Have had my youngest god-daughter round this morning 2yrs and 4 months...talking of nuts ..she is def nuts .. she does not stop ..the most hyperactive child I have ever known.. into everything and can turn your house upside down in about 30 seconds ..if I was her Mum I would be restricting anything with colouring or additives cos she just doesn't sit still for more than about 2 seconds! so we have the cat food mixed in with the cat milk ..NICE! not sure the cats will be too impressed tho! She wanted to go to the toilet about every two minutes as she is fascinated with Aunty Cathy's bits and bobs in the bathroom .. she even tried putting on my deodrant mad kid!! She has sussed out how to open the stair gate .. she is far too intelligent for her age !

I have agreed to have her for the day when I have a week off before Easter to give her Mum a break .. think I might have to take her to the local park and just let her run around for a few hours ..let her let off steam .. and then might do some cooking with her ..all kids love decorating buns and things and then eating them don't they.. and I love cooking with children ..have done it with all my other 3 god-children as 2 out of the 3 were not allowed to make mess at home ..think that is such a shame .. its half the fun of being a child being able to make a bit of a mess when doing crafty things or cooking and it doesn't take much to cover things you don't want messed up does it! (is everyone thinking god she is mad !)    

I went to see my counsellor yesterday and she is so, so lovely ..I ended up crying which made me realise how low I have let myself become .. so going to have a bit of 'ME' time ..not worrying about conceiving or cars being set on fire .. or anything ..just chillin and doing things that get me back on track again and having fun..it is amazing how much it takes out of you this ttc malarkey so if any of you have down days .. don't worry it is normal ..but it is realising when you need a break from it .. to recharge that is important I think...

Dawn ..it is really good to have a good cry sometimes hun ..   glad you feel better today.. sending you some      to help along the way!

I am going to concentrate on getting us moved and then we can start afresh, so I have a plan of action - I am decluttering and starting to pack up bits that are not used ..my Dad has a lock up that we can use to store things in so it will make it a lot easier when we do eventually move and it gives me something positive to think about .. I got a letter from the local MP the other day saying that they are concerned about the area I live in .. I thought well do something about it then !! they all seem too happy to just stand back and not support the decent people and weed out the hooligans!
(sorry on my soap box) 

I was told at work that I might be made redundant in June .. but won't know until June whether I def will or not .. so will keep an eye out for a decent job in the meantime.. its funny cos it didn't even bother me ..as just seemed to fit in with everything else that has been happening .. MY LUCK WILL CHANGE SOON     .. I will do a good luck dance .. that might help !

              

            

          

           

         

            

Rosie ..sorry you are feeling pants    ..hoping you will feel better very soon   won't be long now til your scan ...    

Have not heard from MadameClomid for a while ..hope you are ok hun x

Max hun ..You have such high expectations when you know that treatment is starting ..it can sometimes feel like an anticlimax ..and I think taking drugs that force you to have different hormone levels to what you normally would ..can often make us down ..grumpy ..tearful .. we just turn into emotional wrecks but it is usually worse at certain points in your cycle rather than all the time ..  fingers crossed you will get a   very very soon and you won't have to have the madness for too long, as far as work are concerned I told my boss in the end that I was having fertility treatment ..and it has been so much better since as she gives me a bit of slack if not my normal self all the time .it is not clear from your post if they know your situation, it might help even if you have one who you get on with most knowing as you are at work a long time to be stressed out ..if all else fails get your Dr to sign you off if you are feeling really stressed x 

Bonny40, I had my shortest period ever since being on clomid ..2.5 days !! it was great ..after having periods that were horrific it was a welcome relief to be honest ..but it did feel a little strange!

Nikki P ..am I going to have to do another witch dance ?  

             

             

           

   
     
     
      


Claire hun .. sorry to hear you have been feeling    it probably is the hormones hun ..hang in there   and just rant to us if you need to    

Hello to everyone else I have missed out   (slacker eh!)  hope you are all having a good weekend.. 

If you havn't fallen asleep by the time you reach this point ...YOU ARE DOING WELL !!   
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Just a quick hello and just wanted to send you all some   and a great big   sorry I haven't been on for a few days not feeling myself at all... I am like a emotional   poor dh and dsd thats all I can say.  I keep   and I don't know why I rechon the awful a/f is going to rear her ugly head   I got my blood results and they were 33 on cd19 which is only 4/5 days after ovulation so pleased with that as only got 22 last time on cd21.  I know it's naughty but did a hpt this morning and a great big fat negative to my surprise (yeah right!   ) Anyway girls sorry no personals I will just depress you all I promise I will catch up soon


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh Tulip ..sorry you are feeling   it is not over until the fat   sings hun ..and being emotional is just a sign of hormones but doesn't mean the nasty evil  is necessarily on her way .. sending you lots of                                       for a   very soon x 
Cat x

P.S ..Ummm think we need to send the     round !!!  KEEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!! X


----------



## tulip1411

Thank you cat   I feel guilty feeling so blooming emotional when you are still up and fighting THANKS AGAIN  

       

Ps: I promise I will catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey I have done more than enough being a misery bag .. don't worry about that hun   it is very early for you to test ... so stand away from the pee tests !!    

You can rant and rave as much as you want hun ..it is you guys who have kept me going to be honest.
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

FOREVER BLOWING BUBBLES BACK SWEETIE X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Who me ha ha   was it the even number that gave it away !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just noticed we have gone back to bubbles again ..we had bibbles for a while which sounded rather fun   
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Yes you cant hide...   your ocd gets in the way hun... even number syndrome my best friend always says are we at the ocd stage yet in your cycle... ovulting checking disorder   ... see you made me laugh thanks


----------



## nikki p

Evening ladies, my a/f has still not arrived!!!!! Im very depressed


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Nikki hun   .. it will soon hun I'm sure with all these Witch dances I am doing she had better   or we will send the boys round   ..tell you what ..plan a night of hot passion, put on white trousers or skirt .. throw out all your tampax etc ..and guess what the old bag will soon turn up !! 
    
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ovulation checking disorder I like it ..   it goes well with Nutty Knicker Checker ..yes OCD .  its funny cos when I am stressed I sometimes find that I spell out words in my head too .. and I did that before the clomid        and apparently when I am really concentrating I stick out my      
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi All,

I'm back - hope everyone is well (I have been reading, but not had time to post!)

Been off this week using up what is left of my hols and came down with Flu!! Why do these things happen right at OV time!!??

Anyway, starting to feel a bit better now! I've been passing the time by entering competitions!! Yes - a bit sad and no, I haven't won much yet, but there is always hope!! (sounds a bit like TTC.... no success yet, but always hopeful!!)

Anyway - I found this great new forum that lists comps and stuff! It's only just starting up and you have to register to use it, but there is some great stuff on there already!!

http://z4.invisionfree.com/Compers_Corner/index.php?act=idx

Cat - keep smiling and dancing babe!! You do so much to keep us all "up" - you deffo deserve some me time!!

Hi to everyone - hope the witch stays away from all those who want her to... and hurrys up and arrives for those who want to see her just once!

Hope this is an omen... in my cross stitch mag that arrived today, there are some designs and ideas for baby cards and samplers... and one of the them is for a baby called Joseph....and Joseph is my chosen boy's name (Joseph Matthew!)

Fingers crossed hey!!  

Karen x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Good luck Karen I hope it is an omen x

Cat blimey what a long post and I managed to stay awake  You are sooo funny I was giggling reading about your friends little girl. I sorted out your bubbles as you were on an odd  

Kelly Hopefully you are so emotional because your preg  I like your new photo (it is way to early to test) 

Matty I hope that your af comes properly

Nikki come on       

Dawn glad you are feeling better 

Max  

Sorry girls there was so many posts I can't keep up and dh wants on the computer 

Take care lovelies 
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Glad you stayed awake hun   .. I thought I could go into the market for the alternative to sleeping pills ..but you have dashed my ambition now  

Ooh thanks for sorting out the odd bibble bubble it was starting to send me     I will return the favour!

Hi Karen ..Nice to see you back again   we missed you ! Good luck for this cycle hun      Joseph is a lovely name ... fingers and toes crossed for you hun x 

I had Baileys on my porridge this morning on recommendation from my counsellor ..very nice it was too .. ideal excuse while I am doing without a car .. and not ttc ..I can get into an alcholic stupour instead !! (that will be one drink then  ) 

Right off to watch more crap telly and do my knitting   I am knitting a friend a scarf ..I will prob finish just as the nice weather arrives !! It is lovely great thick chunky wool ..and knitting with huge needles so it looks quite trendy.. 

Hope everyone is ok x
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

wouldloveababycat said:


> I had Baileys on my porridge this morning on recommendation from my counsellor ..very nice it was too .. ideal excuse while I am doing without a car .. and not ttc ..I can get into an alcholic stupour instead !! (that will be one drink then )


  I want your counsellors name and phone number    I love baileys but never had it a) for breakfast or b) on porridge...was it good 

Well it would appear that AF is in the house







Or at least I think she is  I keep going to check she is still there as TMI we are still just at the panty liner stage of the game. I keep worrying she is going to go away. I don't have very many AFs (about 2 a year) so I am not very well practiced in these things  I would imagine that seeing as I am still light today, as long as she decides to stay then tomorrow (as long as she gets heavier) will be day 1 and then Tuesday I would take my first clomid tablet? I am supposed to take them from day 2. Oooo that would work out nice and handy as I am off work Wednesday and Thursday so I would see how the tablets would affects me before I go murdering everyone  Hey, what if she doesn't get heavier for days........aaaaargh ok shut me up now as I'm just about to crack up    

Cat - I spell out words in my head when I am stressed too and it annoys me if I don't know how to spell them, DH thinks I am mad when I randomly ask him how to spell a certain word that I had heard earlier but has no context at that present time 

 Oooo, I should stop talking I sound like a right nut 

Anyways, gotta go dust my livingroom 

Hope evryone is doing fine and enjoying the weekend

Matty


----------



## Guest

Matty Hope it gets heavier for tommorow

Hi Cat I sent you a pm


----------



## nikki p

Evening ladies. Hope your all well and have a good weekend? My a/f has still not arrived  looks like its never gonna come. I'm trying not to get so stressed about it  My dh is being really supportive and I'm feeling guilty how much Ive been moaning about it so I'm going to save all my energy on giving  him lots of   instead . We had a nice drive out into the country today is was lovely and then went for a nice meal with my family so Ive had a really nice day. If my a/f hasn't shown up by next week will go back to my GP.Thanks for all my a/f dances  and goodluck messages. Your the best! Has anyone tried acupuncture? Ive been having a look on the net and Ive found one just down the road from me so i think I'm going to give it ago.At least i can give it ago cant i. Well hope your all ok sending you all lots of          Big hugs Nikki P XXXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty ..cool a fellow nut   glad I'm not alone    glad the fat   has shown up x

Nikki P ..Have you done the white trouser trick yet ..I have a friend who swears by it !  

Good Luck Ladies 

Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl

wouldloveababycat said:


> Hi Karen ..Nice to see you back again  we missed you ! Good luck for this cycle hun     Joseph is a lovely name ... fingers and toes crossed for you hun x


Hi,

I have already chosen Jospeh Matthew for a boy and Hannah Louise for a girl... how sad is that!!

I'm busy cross stitching to take my mind off it all, so if anyone wants a sampler or cards, you know where to come!! 

Good luck with the scarf Cat... knitting is one craft that I have never mastered!

Karen x


----------



## nikki p

hello ladies I'm still in total shock and despair but i did a pregnancy test this morning and it was a  . I have done three more throughout the day and thieve all been positive.The 2 red lines very clear and came up straight away. I'm so scared as i took norethisterone. I am seeing my GP tommorrow. I still cant believe it, thats why my a/f hasn't shown. Oh dear god i hope I'm rite and nothings going to change. I'm just walking round in total shock. Love Nikki P X


----------



## Guest

Nikki My goodness there was us hoping for your af! Well done hunny, so pleased for you x      

Karen I have chosen Daniel for a boy and Jessica for a girl I love your names  
Girls I'm going write my dairy and then come back 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nikki

Congratulations.......so pleased for you both       

Fi


----------



## nikki p

Thanks so much. We just cant believe it!!! I'm so scared though. I think I'll feel better when i see my GP tomorrow. I'm shell shocked sending youl lots of


----------



## Guest

Hope it is all good news tomorrow x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nikki and DH

Try not to be scared (although easier said than done i bet).. enjoy the amazing feelings and emotions you must have at the moment... bless you both........................................... and keep us posted


----------



## nikki p

thanks soooo much ladies.Thanks for our smileys we love them Fi. i know i should be really happy (which of course i am) but i just cant stop worrying. I keep havin a/f type pains! Oh god i really cant believe this. I just wish i hadnt of taken the norethisterone. I know i shouldnt stress but i realyy cant help it. Please little bean stay with us!! Hope your ok?


----------



## clairead

Hi there,

Nikki - I posted on the other thread but just to say   again - it is totally fantastic news.  Am crossing everything for you but I bet you won't need it.  Keep us updated. I'm sure that your GP will reassure you that all is okay.

AF arrived today, so I am taking Clomid tomorrow for first time. Bit anxious, bit excited but most of all, hope that this journey is worth it.

I don't know the best time to take the tablets tomorrow - I thought perhaps morning in case I forget - like I'm gonna!!!!

Sleep well everyone.
Clairex


----------



## Guest

Good luck Claire x


----------



## nikki p

thanks Claire. I think i just need to talk to my GP and then maybe I'll stop worrying. Goodluck with the clomid hunny x i really hope it works out for you                             big hugs nikki p xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

hi claire ive heard is good to take the clomid at night as you sleep threw the side effects? Fingers and toes crossed for you hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi nikki

Reading through a few different threads and there seems to be a good few cases where girls have had a/f pains but all has been ok... and also many women including myself even have light periods through pregnancy and all is fine.
I am so pleased for you and roll on your apointment tomorrow so you can relax .....

Fi


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone thanx for your lovely messages,well there i was worrying about my a/f being too light to start clomid but i started anyway and its my last clomid day 2day! my a/f did get heavier and i started last weds but havent finished yet.Hope it stops soon as we need to start   from sunday coming.

          Good luck nikki p thats fantastic.xx


----------



## clairead

Morning - and what a lovely day - sun is streaming through my office window!

Nikki - hope you are feeling okay today - bet you are on cloud 9 today! I was thinking about your worries and Norethisterone is basically just a birth control pill, which some women do get pg on anyway, and as you only had a short burst, I am sure you are totally fine.  I think it would only have an effect if you took it for a lengthy time.  Thanks for your thoughts with the Clomid.  I hope it works. I am giving the tablets a try during daytime this cycle as my DS is being a bit of a monkey at night at the moment waking up so in case I get flushes and stuff at night, I thought this cycle I would suffer (if at all!) during the days! I only have today and tomorrow at work, then I am off until next Monday, so hopefully it will be okay.

Max - I too was worried whether to start taking Clomid (today) as I only had light spotting yesterday but the dr did stress to me to count that as Day 1.  Today though it is full blown AF and as I normally would have. I have heard some many conflicting things but have gone with drs suggestion.  I hope I am doing the right thing though!  

Hope everyone has a good day.
Claire


----------



## Rosie P

New home girls this way..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89736.0


----------

